# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ενέργεια απο το κενό...energy from the vacuum

## taxideytis

Πέρα απο το άρθρο γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω; Υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια στα γρφόμενα;

http://miastala.com/s/archives/20567

----------

patent61 (31-01-12)

----------


## georgz

Εγώ που έχω διαβάσει και πολλά βιβλία του προφήτη Λιακόπουλου το πιστεύω!!! *ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ,ΝΤΙΒΑΝΙΑ, ΠΟΛΥΘΡΟΝΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!!*

----------


## καπιστρι

Ενεργο κενο? Τι ειναι παλι αυτο? καινουργιος ορος στη φυσικη? 
Υπαρχει καποιος φυσικος στο φορουμ μα μας εξηγησει αν υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα?

----------


## button

Και εγώ που νόμιζα οτι βλεπω πολλή Stargate άλλα τελικά δεν είμαι ο μόνος

----------

dant3 (07-03-12)

----------


## 167vasgio

Δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτά που λέει, αλλά μετά απο αυτό:

 "Δηλαδή την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούν όλες οι εξωγήινες φυλές, με παραλλαγές."

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια...

----------


## καπιστρι

> Δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτά που λέει, αλλά μετά απο αυτό:
> 
> "Δηλαδή την τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούν όλες οι εξωγήινες φυλές, με παραλλαγές."
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια...



Σωστα.. Καληνυχτα

----------


## aeonios

http://members.tele2.nl/kovavla/hoaxes.html

----------

αθικτον (06-03-12), 

Damiano (31-01-12)

----------


## bchris

Φυσικα και ειναι ολα αληθεια αδερφε. Μην ακους τι λενε οι αλλοι.
Ειναι η πρωταρχικη πηγη ενεργειας της Ατλαντιδας.

Οι Ατλαντιανοι εχουν κατασκευασει μια συσκευη σαν μπαταρια, που αντλει ενεργεια απο το κενο. Λεγεται ZPM (Zero Point Module).

Αυθεντιες στον χωρο ειναι ο Dr. Rodney McKay και η Colonel Samantha Carter.

----------


## aeonios

Ξέρω και ένα Wraith που είναι αυθεντία στα ZPM  :Smile:

----------

JOHNY+ (06-03-12)

----------


## spyropap

EVERYTHING is ENERGY. Quantum physics reveals that everything in the universe is energy. According to the laws of quantum physics/mechanics, Zero Point Energy (ZPE) is the absolute lowest energy state that a mechanical physical system can assume. Zero Point Energy is the energy of the universe's "Source/Ground State" and is also known as "Universal Life Force Energy." It is Faster-Than-Light (FTL), formless, and omnipresent. Albert Einstein and Otto Stern, in 1913, were the first physicists to propose the ZPE concept. 

The Zero Point Field (ZPF) is the quantum mechanical system that encompasses this energy. Nikola Tesla called this field "The Aether" (Ether) in 1891. The Zero Point Field forms a vast array of energy that is beyond any scope of imagination. It is theorized that comprised in this energy also arises another form of energy in the form of Tachyon Energy. Tachyon Energy is thought to be the bridge that connects the unstructured Zero Point Energy to humans. Furthermore, Tachyon Energy is thought to have a role in the creation of subatomic particles. Because these subatomic particles are the building blocks of all matter, Tachyons are subsequently thought to be the source of all frequency. 

"We are whirling through endless space, with an inconceivable speed, all around us everything is spinning, everything is moving, everywhere there is energy... There must be some way of availing ourselves of this energy more directly. Then, with the light obtained from the medium, with the power derived from it, with every form of energy obtained without effort, from the store forever inexhaustible, humanity will advance with giant strides. The mere contemplation of these magnificent possibilities expands our minds, strengthens our hopes and fills our hearts with supreme delight." 
— Nikola Tesla (1891) 

Όλα είναι ενέργεια. Η κβαντική φυσική αποκαλύπτει ότι τα πάντα στο σύμπαν είναι ενέργεια. Σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της κβαντικής φυσικής/μηχανικής, Zero Energy Point (ΖΡΕ) είναι η απόλυτη ενεργειακή κατάσταση που ένα μηχανικό φυσικό σύστημα μπορεί να βρεθεί. Zero Energy Point είναι η ενέργεια της "Πηγής" του σύμπαντος και είναι επίσης γνωστή ως "Παγκόσμια Ενεργειακή Δύναμη Ζωής".  Είναι πιο γρήγορη από το φως (FTL), άμορφη, και πανταχού παρών.
Ο Albert Einstein και ο Otto Stern, το 1913, ήταν οι πρώτοι φυσικοί που προσδιόρισαν την ΖΡΕ έννοια.

Η Zero Point Field (ZPF) είναι η κβαντική μηχανική, σύστημα που περικλείει αυτή την ενέργεια. Ο Νίκολα Τέσλα ονομάζει αυτό το πεδίο "Αιθήρ" (Ether) το 1891. Η Zero Point Field αποτελεί ένα ευρύ φάσμα της ενέργειας που είναι πέρα από κάθε πεδίο της φαντασίας. Είναι θεωρία ότι περιλαμβάνονται σε αυτή την ενέργεια και προκύπτει επίσης μια άλλη μορφή ενέργειας με τη μορφή της ενέργειας Tachyon. Tachyon Energy πιστεύεται ότι είναι η γέφυρα που συνδέει την αδόμητη Zero Energy Point για τον άνθρωπο. Επιπλέον, η ενέργεια Tachyon θεωρείται ότι έχει ένα ρόλο στη δημιουργία των υποατομικών σωματιδίων. Επειδή αυτά τα υποατομικά σωματίδια είναι οι δομικές μονάδες όλης της ύλης, ταχυόνια στη συνέχεια πιστεύεται ότι είναι η πηγή όλων των συχνοτήτων.

"Στροβιλιζόμαστε μέσα σε ατελείωτο χώρο, με μια ασύλληπτη ταχύτητα, όλα γύρω μας τα πάντα στροβιλίζονται,  κινούνται, παντού υπάρχει ενέργεια ... Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ωφεληθούμε από αυτή την ενέργεια άμεσα. 
Με το φως που λαμβάνεται από το μέσο, με τη δύναμη που προέρχεται από αυτό, με κάθε μορφή ενέργειας που προκύπτει, χωρίς προσπάθεια, από πηγή πάντα ανεξάντλητη, η ανθρωπότητα θα προχωρήσει με βήματα γιγάντια. Η απλή ενατένιση των δυνατοτήτων διευρύνει το μυαλό μας, ενισχύει τις ελπίδες μας και γεμίζει τις καρδιές μας με υπέρτατη χαρά".

Για αυτό το θέμα θα γράψω περισσότερα στο μέλλον, γνώση απο βιβλία κβαντικής φυσικής που είναι δύσκολη στην κατανόηση. Πολλοί ισχυρίζονται πως έχουν ενέργεια μηδενικού σημείου και τα περισσότερα είναι παραμύθια..

+
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afekiYuKL1c
Dr. Kiril Chukanov demonstrating the "Angelina" series Zero Point Energy Generator, which utilizes microwave-stimulated ball-lightning plasma to generate what Chukanov claims is zero point or free energy.

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

αλλάζω το κείμενο του ποστ αφού λοιπόν δεν έχει καμία σχέσει ώστε να αποφύγουμε κάποια πιθανή παρεξήγηση

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

> EVERYTHING is ENERGY. Quantum physics reveals that everything in the universe is energy. According to the laws of quantum physics/mechanics, Zero Point Energy (ZPE) is the absolute lowest energy state that a mechanical physical system can assume. Zero Point Energy is the energy of the universe's "Source/Ground State" and is also known as "Universal Life Force Energy." It is Faster-Than-Light (FTL), formless, and omnipresent. Albert Einstein and Otto Stern, in 1913, were the first physicists to propose the ZPE concept. 
> 
> The Zero Point Field (ZPF) is the quantum mechanical system that encompasses this energy. Nikola Tesla called this field "The Aether" (Ether) in 1891. The Zero Point Field forms a vast array of energy that is beyond any scope of imagination. It is theorized that comprised in this energy also arises another form of energy in the form of Tachyon Energy. Tachyon Energy is thought to be the bridge that connects the unstructured Zero Point Energy to humans. Furthermore, Tachyon Energy is thought to have a role in the creation of subatomic particles. Because these subatomic particles are the building blocks of all matter, Tachyons are subsequently thought to be the source of all frequency. 
> 
> "We are whirling through endless space, with an inconceivable speed, all around us everything is spinning, everything is moving, everywhere there is energy... There must be some way of availing ourselves of this energy more directly. Then, with the light obtained from the medium, with the power derived from it, with every form of energy obtained without effort, from the store forever inexhaustible, humanity will advance with giant strides. The mere contemplation of these magnificent possibilities expands our minds, strengthens our hopes and fills our hearts with supreme delight." 
> — Nikola Tesla (1891) 
> 
> Όλα είναι ενέργεια. Η κβαντική φυσική αποκαλύπτει ότι τα πάντα στο σύμπαν είναι ενέργεια. Σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της κβαντικής φυσικής/μηχανικής, Zero Energy Point (ΖΡΕ) είναι η απόλυτη ενεργειακή κατάσταση που ένα μηχανικό φυσικό σύστημα μπορεί να βρεθεί. Zero Energy Point είναι η ενέργεια της "Πηγής" του σύμπαντος και είναι επίσης γνωστή ως "Παγκόσμια Ενεργειακή Δύναμη Ζωής".  Είναι πιο γρήγορη από το φως (FTL), άμορφη, και πανταχού παρών.
> Ο Albert Einstein και ο Otto Stern, το 1913, ήταν οι πρώτοι φυσικοί που προσδιόρισαν την ΖΡΕ έννοια.
> ...



Σπύρο καλημέρα μπορείς να μου δώσεις μία πηγή για τα παραπάνω διότι με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα...
ευχαριστώ

----------


## spyropap

Καλό μήνα..

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Zero_Point_Energy

+
"Tapping the zero point energy" βιβλίο του Morey B.King
μόνο για ανθρώπους με άριστη γνώση αγγλικών και κατάρτιση στην κβαντική φυσική.
Κατάλαβα μόνο ένα μικρό ποσοστό αυτών που διάβασα

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

ευχαριστω και καλο μήνα και σε εσένα

----------


## lynx

> Το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό αλλά με δίοδο.. Τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα του περιβάλλοντος προσδίδουν λέει κινητική ενέργεια στα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια μιας p-n επαφής με αποτέλεσμα μερικά ηλεκτρόνια απο την επαφή n να μεταπηδούν στην επαφή p και να δημιουργείται έτσι διαφορά δυναμικού. Εάν συνδέσουμε ένα φορτίο θα έχουμε και ένταση. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και όντως, εάν βάλεις μία δίοδο κοντά σε ένα κινητό και τη συνδέσεις με ένα πολύμετρο θα μετρήσεις μερικά mV. Το θέμα είναι πόσα w/m^2 θα απορροφήσει η δίοδος. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να φτιάξουμε μία κολοσιαία δίοδο για να πάρουμε μόλις 10W ισχύ.
> το παραπάνω μου το έχει πει ένας φίλος δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά απλός πιστεύω πως σχετίζετε λίγο με το θέμα γι αυτό το έβαλα εδω εάν κάποιος άλλος έχει διαβάσει κατι παρόμοιο



αυτό που λές είναι κάτι πολύ πολύ γνωστό.. θεωρώ όμως οτι δεν έχει κάποια σχέση το ένα θέμα με το άλλο!  :Smile: 


σχετικά με την ιστοσελιδα "energy from the vacuum" απ'οτι βλέπω και απ'οσο μπορώ να γνωρίζω αυτά στις φωτογραφίες
ειναι ηλεκτρομαγνήτες συνδεμένοι σε κλέμες.

----------


## spyropap

Αρχικά παρεξήγησα το μήνυμα του Στέφανου, νόμισα ότι δίχως να διαβάσει τα λόγια του Ν.Τέσλα έβαλε θέμα για διόδους-πυκνωτές.
Όμως καταλάβαμε πως εννοούσε κάτι διαφορετικό από ZPE.

Μάλλον αναφέρεται στο απλή κατασκευή συλλογής ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας από τον αέρα, δηλαδή από τις εκπομπές η/μ πεδίων. 
Όπως έχω δει και δοκιμάσει κι εγώ στο παρελθόν αυτή η μέθοδος συλλογής με διόδους γερμανίου και πυκνωτές έχει ορατό αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει παρά μόνο μερικά μικροβολτ ή στην καλύτερη μιλιβολτ εάν βρίσκεται η κεραία πολύ κοντά στον εκπομπό.
Οι δίοδοι γερμανίου έχουν την μικρότερη πτώση τάσης από άλλες και θεωρούνται κατάλληλες.

Αυτή η μέθοδος με διπλό κύκλωμα, ένα στην κεραία και ένα στην γη, δεν είναι ικανή να ανάψει ούτε λεντ.
Δείχνει όμως πως ο συνδιασμός κεραία, πηνίου, διόδου, πυκνωτής είναι ικανός να συλλάβει "ελεύθερη ενέργεια" όμως όχι από το κενό.

Θα μπορούσε να αποδώσει περισσότερο εάν είχε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος;
Φαντάζομαι πως όχι διότι τότε και η πτώση τάση των διόδων θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη και δεν κατασκευάζουν διόδους γερμανίου σε μέγεθος βαρελιού ώστε να αυξηθεί και η απόδοση του κυκλώματος. Η συλλογή πάντος δεν γίνεται από τις διόδους αλλά από την κεραία που πρέπει 
να έχει όσο δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος και βέβαια να είναι μονωμένη από την γη.
Το δεύτερο κύκλωμα που συνδέεται με την γη διπλασιάζει την απόδοση του πρώτου.

Συμπέρασμα: αυτό το απλό κύκλωμα είναι μόνο ενδεικτικό πρακτικά άχρηστο και δεν έχει σχέση με την αρχή ΖΡΕ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fuw2V0COEY&feature=related

Στέφανε όλα καλά, υπήρξε κακός συντονισμός γιατί το μήνυμα σου έπεσε σχεδόν αμέσως μετά το δικό μου, συγνώμη εάν σε έκραξα αλλά θεωρώ τα λόγια του Ν.Τέσλα πολύ σημαντικά για να μην τους δίνουμε σημασία..
Ευχαρίστως να διαβάσουμε με ενδιαφέρον τις απόψεις σου.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Για να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε ένα ελάχιστο μέρος των πληροφοριών που μας παρέχονται για το ενεργό κενό - zero point - Αιθερική ενέργεια, πρέπει να απαλλαγούμε απο την περιορισμένη αντίληψη περί εαυτού (πλάνης/κατεστημένου) που έχουμε. Μας τα κάνανε όλα τα _απλά_ τόσο _πολύπλοκα_ στα σχόλεια,με *ειδικότητες* για να ορίσουμε κατά κάποιον τρόπο "χώρο γνώσεων" και απομακρυνόμαστε απο την ουσία! Για να έχουμε να λέμε _άαα αυτό είναι αδύνατον να γίνει... άαα αυτό δέν μπορείς να το φτιάξεις_ και ούτω καθεξής. Αλλά εμείς* επιλέγουμε*, εμείς *αποφασίζουμε* και *μετατοπιζόμαστε συνειδητά.* Η βασική αρχή είναι να έχουμε *στάση μαθητείας* σε κάθε τι που βιώνουμε, σε κάθε τι που φτιάχνουμε, σε κάθε τι που μελετάμε και ερευνάμε, σε κάθε νέα Ιδέα που μας παρέχεται όταν είμαστε ανοιχτοί συνειδητά προς εκεί!

Προτείνω σε όποιον συνάδελφο θέλει να ασχοληθεί με συσκευές αιθερικής ενέργειας, το καλύτερο σχολείο όπως ξεκίνησα και εγώ πρίν 7 μήνες και βαδίζω ακόμα, είναι η κατασκευή ενός SSG circuit _(Simplified School Girl)_ όπου σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση: _Απλοποιημένο κύκλωμα για κορίτσια του σχολείου. 
_Ο δημιουργός/εφαρμοστής του κυκλώματος και όλης της κατασκευής μας έχει δώσει μια σοφία να καταλάβουμε και να κατανοήσουμε μέσα απο την φράση αυτή.Επίσης έχει άμεση σχέση με τον Tom Bearden που μας αναφέρει σε αυτό το θέμα.

Καλη μήνα με Αγάπη  Υγεία  Ενότητα!

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

δεν υπάρχει θέμα παρεξηγήσεις..... προς το παρών διαβάζοντας αυτό http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...o_Point_Energy
κατάλαβα το λάθος και τα δύο θέματα είναι διαφορετικά απλά λόγο του ότι τέτοια θέματα με ενδιαφέρουν πολύ και επηρεασμένος από άλλη συζήτηση εκτός φόρουμ πάω στον ενθουσιασμό έγινε το λάθος... επίσης Σπύρο το ποστ μου δεν πήγαινε σαν απάντηση στο δικό σου... όταν μετά είδα το ποστ σου γι αυτό σου ζήτησα παραπάνω πληροφορίες... κάπου την κατάλαβα την δουλειά οτι πήγαινε αλλού

----------


## spyropap

Ενισχύω την πρόταση του Στέλιου δίνοντας το λινκ ιστοσελίδας του Tom Bearden http://www.cheniere.org/misc/oulist.htm
που έχει αναφορές σε μεθόδους συλλογής ελεύθερης ενέργειας και προτρέπω τον Στέλιο να μας επιδείξει την δική του εκδοχή κυκλώματος SSG δηλαδή το σύστημα που επινόησε ο J.Bedini

----------


## button

Η Ατλαντίδα θέλει 3 ZPM   (θανατικός SG1-SGA-SGU)

----------


## spyropap

*Ενέργεια από το κενό - Τιθασεύοντας το “Κάτι που ονομάζεται Τίποτε”*

‘Οποιος μάθει πως το Μεγάλο Κενό είναι γεμάτο από Τσι, καταλαβαίνει αμέσως πως δεν υπάρχει ανυπαρξία –Τσαγκ Τσάι Κινέζος φιλόσοφος.

Εκ πρώτης φαίνεται πως η φύση απεχθάνεται το κενό. Αυτό φαίνεται λογικό καθώς όπου και να κοιτάξουμε γύρω μας παρατηρούμε πως μόλις δημιουργείται ένας άδειος χώρος ολόκληρο το σύμπαν εγείρεται για να τον γεμίσει.
Στην πραγματικότητα όμως αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν ευσταθεί. Δεν ευσταθεί επειδή απλούστατα απόλυτο κενό δεν υπάρχει. Δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο στο γνωστό μας σύμπαν.
Συνήθως αντιλαμβανόμαστε το κενό ως έναν άδειο χώρο, χωρίς ύλη, αέρια και θερμότητα. Ακόμη και χωρίς την παρουσία αυτών των στοιχείων, το κενό δεν είναι απολύτως άδειο. Περιέχει πάντα κάτι. Είναι το κάτι που ονομάζεται τίποτε ή αλλιώς αυτό που δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Είναι η ενέργεια μηδενικού σημείου (Zero Point Energy) που αποτελεί το κομμάτι που λείπει για να συμπληρωθεί το παζλ της νέας φυσικής.

Η ενέργεια μηδενικού σημείου ΖΡΕ είναι η δονητική ενέργεια που συγκρατεί τα άτομα και τα άλλα σωματίδια στις θέσεις τους ακόμα και όταν η θερμοκρασία πέσει στο απόλυτο μηδέν (-273C).
Όσο αυξάνεται η κινητικότητα των μορίων και των ατόμων, τόσο αυξάνεται και η θερμοκρασία τους και το αντίστροφο.
Αυτό σημαίνει πως όταν η θερμοκρασία ελαττώνεται στο απόλυτο μηδέν, τότε κανονικά θα έπρεπε όλα τα άτομα και τα σωματίδια να πάψουν να κινούνται.
Στην πραγματικότητα όμως, ακόμη και σ αυτήν την απόλυτη θερμοκρασία, η κίνηση ποτέ δεν εξαφανίζεται. Και δεν εξαφανίζεται επειδή η ενέργεια ΖΡΕ δεν επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο.

Τόσο η ύλη, όσο και η ενέργεια έχουν σωματιδιακά και κυματικά χαρακτηριστικά. Αυτό σημαίνει πως ένα ηλεκτρόνιο που είναι σωματίδιο και κύμα, έχει ορισμένο επίπεδο ενέργειας και εκτελεί μια συγκεκριμένη τροχιά και δεν μπορεί να ακτινοβολήσει την ενέργεια του, παρά μόνον αν μεταπηδήσει σε άλλη τροχιά, πράγμα εξαιρετικά δύσκολο.
Η βαρυτική αλληλεπίδραση ξεκινά από το γεγονός ότι ένα ηλεκτρόνιο βρίσκεται μέσα σε μια θάλασσα ηλεκτρομαγνητικών διακυμάνσεων-πεδίων και αναπτύσσει μια τρεμώδη κίνηση, τη λεγόμενη Zitterbewegung.
Η ενέργεια που κρύβεται πίσω από αυτήν μπορεί να καταστεί εκμεταλλεύσιμη, αν αναπτυχθεί η κατάλληλη τεχνολογία.

Γενικά η Κβαντική θεωρία, όπως άλλωστε και κάθε επανάσταση στο χώρο της επιστήμης, παρουσιάζει δυσκολίες στην κατανόηση της από την πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων.
«Όποιος δε σοκάρεται από την Κβαντική θεωρία δεν την έχει καταλάβει» Niels Bohr.
Η αρχή της απροσδιοριστίας που διατύπωσε το 1927 ο Werner Heisenberg, κάνει λόγο για αδυναμία ακριβούς γνώσης της κατάστασης ενός συστήματος, εξαιτίας των διακυμάνσεων στην ίδια τη δομή της φύσης. 
Στην Κβαντική φυσική η πραγματικότητα είναι άμεσα εξαρτημένη από τις πιθανότητες. Είναι συνάρτηση συνεχόμενων διακλαδώσεων.
Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με την Κβαντομηχανική δεν υπάρχει κενό, εφόσων ο χώρος είναι γεμάτος από τις κβαντικές διακυμάνσεις του κενού. 
Η κατανόηση αυτών των θεωριών είναι πρόβλημα ανθρώπινο έχει σχέση με τις αντιλήψεις και το χαμηλό επίπεδο γνώσης που το ανθρώπινο είδος θεωρεί ως δεδομένη.
Η βασική θεωρία του ΖΡΕ υποστηρίζει πως οι διακυμάνσεις της ενέργειας του κβαντικού πεδίου βρίσκονται μέσα στη δομή του χώρου.

Η ύπαρξη της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας ΖΡΕ ανακαλύφθηκε το 1958 από τον Ολλανδό φυσικό M.J.Sparnaay.
Είχε προηγηθεί το 1948 ο επίσης Ολλανδός Hendrick Casimir, ένας επιστήμονας που εργαζόταν στα ερευνητικά εργαστήρια της Philips «Casimir Effect».
Ο τιμημένος με Νόμπελ φυσικής Richard Feynman και ο John Wheeler, ένας από τους μαθητές του Αϊνστάιν, πιστεύουν πως η ενέργεια ΖΡΕ είναι ανεξάντλητη-αιώνια-θεϊκή.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29078

----------


## seismic

Αν έχουμε έναν σωλήνα 100 μέτρων του οποίου το ένα άκρο είναι συνδεδεμένο με μία δεξαμενή κενού αέρος, όπου φέρει μία στρόφιγγα.

Αν ανοίξουμε την στρόφιγγα, θα δημιουργηθεί μία δυναμική μετακίνηση μέσα στον σωλήνα λόγο ατμοσφαιρικής πίεσης.Το ερώτημα είναι

α) Αυτή η δυναμική μετακίνηση είναι ισοδύναμη κατά όλο το μήκος του σωλήνα, σε κάθε σημείο του?

β) Αν αυτός ο σωλήνας αγωγός είναι πολλαπλάσια μεγαλύτερος των 100 μέτρων, πχ 1000 μέτρα, η δυναμική του αέρα παραμένει η ίδια σε όλα τα σημεία του σωλήνα όπως αυτού των 100 μέτρων?

γ) Αν ο αέρας συναντήσει στο πέρασμά του μέσα από τον αγωγό εμπόδια π.χ ανεμιστήρες θα τους διεγείρει όλους το ίδιο?

Αν ναι μόλις ανακάλυψα το αεικίνητο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αν έχουμε έναν σωλήνα 100 μέτρων του οποίου το ένα άκρο είναι συνδεδεμένο με μία δεξαμενή κενού αέρος, όπου φέρει μία στρόφιγγα.
> 
> Αν ανοίξουμε την στρόφιγγα, θα δημιουργηθεί μία δυναμική μετακίνηση μέσα στον σωλήνα λόγο ατμοσφαιρικής πίεσης.Το ερώτημα είναι
> 
> α) Αυτή η δυναμική μετακίνηση είναι ισοδύναμη κατά όλο το μήκος του σωλήνα, σε κάθε σημείο του?
> 
> β) Αν αυτός ο σωλήνας αγωγός είναι πολλαπλάσια μεγαλύτερος των 100 μέτρων, πχ 1000 μέτρα, η δυναμική του αέρα παραμένει η ίδια σε όλα τα σημεία του σωλήνα όπως αυτού των 100 μέτρων?
> 
> γ) Αν ο αέρας συναντήσει στο πέρασμά του μέσα από τον αγωγό εμπόδια π.χ ανεμιστήρες θα τους διεγείρει όλους το ίδιο?
> ...



απεχεις μακραν... θελεις δεν θελεις πολυ συντομα θα γεμισει η δεξαμενη κενου αερος...

----------


## tao

αεικίνητο δηλαδή (αυτό που δεν σταματαει να κινείτε) αυτή η λέξη χρησιμοποιείτε πολύ συχνά σε αρχαία κείμενα συγκεκριμένα ακούγοντας την μου άρχετε στο μυαλό Πλάτωνας π.χ. περιγράφει μηχανές στην Ατλαντίδα, αεικίνητες μηχανές, λέτε ότι όντος μπορεί να υπήρχαν τετιες μηχανές? η άπλα είναι κάτι παρερμηνευμένο??? Αυτή την λέξει την έχουν χρησιμοποίηση πάρα πολύ σύγχρονη επιστήμονες και εφευρέτες αλλά τι?????

----------


## αθικτον

Συζητατε για αποκρυφη γνωση,όποιος την κατεχει 
μπορει να κανει πολλα.

Οταν ο "οπενχαϊμερ" ειδε τα αποτελεσματα του 
επιτευγματος του ειπε: 

εγινα ο θανατος,ο καταστροφεας του κοσμου".
Θα πω μια φραση, η οποια ομως σιγουρα δεν 

αναφερεται στους φιλους εδω,που απλως 
εκφραζουν την αποψη τους για ενα θεμα που εινα

αγνωστο και αρα δυσκολο καποιος να το κατεχει:
"όσοι μιλάνε δεν ξέρουν,κι αυτοί που ξέρουν...δε 
μιλανε"...

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (Αθικτον).

----------


## seismic

*"Αν υπάρχει κάτι που ΔΕΝ το ξέρεις**Πως ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει;"

@Nemmesis  * απεχεις μακραν... θελεις δεν θελεις πολυ συντομα θα γεμισει η δεξαμενη κενου αερος...

seismic  Ναι θα γεμίσει γρήγορα η δεξαμενή.....το ερώτημα είναι η ενέργεια που καταναλώσαμε να παράγουμε το κενό, αν είναι μικρότερη της ενέργειας που παίρνουμε από τις φτερωτές?

----------


## -nikos-

ενεργεια απο το κενο..........
το κενο ολα προσπαθουν να το γεμισουν,,,
το φως προσπαθει να γεμισει το σκοταδι
το + προσπαθει να γεμισει το -
τα αστρα προσπαθουν να γεμισουν τις μαυρες τρυπες,,
η ζωη προσπαθει να γεμισει τον θανατο
η ζεστη το κρυο,,
Ανωφελη αναζητηση η ο στοχος καθε ενεργειας ??
το κενο ειναι ο στοχος
το πως θα εκμεταλευτουμε την ενεργεια που πευτει μεσα μπορει να περιμενει.

----------


## fmav

> Ναι θα γεμίσει γρήγορα η δεξαμενή.....το ερώτημα είναι η ενέργεια που καταναλώσαμε να παράγουμε το κενό, αν είναι μικρότερη της ενέργειας που παίρνουμε από τις φτερωτές?



ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ - ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ

Η ενέργεια που καταναλώσαμε για να παράξουμε το κενό είναι σίγουρα μικρότερη από τη ενέργεια που θα πάρουμε από τις φτερωτές. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιος είναι ο συντελεστής απόδοσης για να πούμε αν αυτή είναι μια καλή μέθοδος αποθήκευσης ενέργειας (γιατί μόνο για αποθήκευση ενέργειας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η παραπάνω μέθοδος που προτείνεις). Βέβαια, δεν μου πολυφαίνεται και πολύ αποδοτική μέθοδος: τριβές στις φτερωτές, απώλειες από αέρα που θα περνά από τις φτερωτές χωρίς να αξιοποιείται, απώλειες στην παραγωγή κενού κλπ. Αν δεν είναι ο συντελεστής πάνω από 0.7-0.8, τότε δεδομένης της πολυπλοκότητας, του όγκου και του κόστους της υλοποίησης δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και πολύ καλή λύση...

----------


## seismic

Δεν μιλώ για αποθήκευση ενέργειας. Μιλώ για πολλαπλασιασμό της ενέργειας.
Διεγείρουμε στο κεντρικό σημείο σε ένα τούνελ 2 ανεμιστήρες με ηλεκτρισμό, διεγείροντας άλλους 500 από το ρεύμα αέρα που δημιουργείτε κατά το ρούφηγμα και την εκπνοή των ηλεκτρικών ανεμιστήρων μέσα στο τούνελ, εκμεταλλευόμενοι  την βαρύτητα του αέρα που μπαίνει από το πίσω στόμιο της σωλήνας και προσπαθεί να καλύψει το κενό που δημιουργούν οι ηλεκτρικοί ανεμιστήρες κατά την περιστροφή τους.

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως ξέχασες ότι ο εξερχόμενος αέρας θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει (και να νικήσει) ακριβώς την ίδια "βαρύτητα" του αέρα ο οποίος δυστυχώς υπάρχει και σε αυτήν τη μεριά του τούνελ;

Τελικά είναι πολύ ανησυχητικό το γεγονός ότι μερικοί ενθουσιάζονται με κάποια απλά πράγματα χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούν την κοινή λογική, η οποία δείχνει ότι είναι αδύνατον να πετύχει...

Εγώ λέω να βάλω ένα μοτέρ 1W να δίνει κίνηση σε μια γεννήτρια 1000W. Από τα 1000W που θα βγάλει η γεννήτρια, το 1 θα πάει ως τροφοδοσία στο μοτεράκι και τα υπόλοιπα 999 θα μου μείνουν για άλλες χρήσεις.

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλιππα αμα το φιαξεις να μου δωσεις και εμενα ενα κομματι να λυσω το προβλημα ενεργεια.

----------


## FILMAN

Εσένα θα σου δώσω ένα παρόμοιο με γεννήτρια 100W για να πάρεις μόνο 99W έξοδο  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thanos10

Πιστευω να καταλαβες οτι κανω πλακα.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Μήπως ξέχασες ότι ο εξερχόμενος αέρας θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει (και να νικήσει) ακριβώς την ίδια "βαρύτητα" του αέρα ο οποίος δυστυχώς υπάρχει και σε αυτήν τη μεριά του τούνελ;
> 
> Τελικά είναι πολύ ανησυχητικό το γεγονός ότι μερικοί ενθουσιάζονται με κάποια απλά πράγματα χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούν την κοινή λογική, η οποία δείχνει ότι είναι αδύνατον να πετύχει...
> 
> Εγώ λέω να βάλω ένα μοτέρ 1W να δίνει κίνηση σε μια γεννήτρια 1000W. Από τα 1000W που θα βγάλει η γεννήτρια, το 1 θα πάει ως τροφοδοσία στο μοτεράκι και τα υπόλοιπα 999 θα μου μείνουν για άλλες χρήσεις.



ξεχνας τις απωλεις στα καλωδια και στην περιελιξη της γεννητριας και του κινητηρα επισεις ενα μοτερ ενος βαττ δε θα μπορεσει να γυρησει το ροτορα μιας γεννητριας 1000 βαττ.

με λιγα λογια δε γινετε να κατναλωνεις 1 βαττ και να κερδιζεις 999

----------


## Thanos10

Ο Φιλιππας Δημητρη πλακα κανει.

----------


## FILMAN

> Πιστευω να καταλαβες οτι κανω πλακα.



Εσύ τι λες, δεν το κατάλαβα; Τώρα ετούτος εδώ μάλλον με πήρε σοβαρά!





> ξεχνας τις απωλεις στα καλωδια και στην περιελιξη της γεννητριας και του κινητηρα επισεις ενα μοτερ ενος βαττ δε θα μπορεσει να γυρησει το ροτορα μιας γεννητριας 1000 βαττ.
> 
> με λιγα λογια δε γινετε να κατναλωνεις 1 βαττ και να κερδιζεις 999



Ασφαλώς και δεν γίνεται, λες να το είπα σοβαρά; Το είπα για να δείξω ότι είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που ειπώθηκε για το τούνελ και τους ανεμιστήρες!

----------


## Thanos10

Να κανουμε και λιγη πλακα σαφως και το καταλαβα αλλα ειπα να το συνεχισω ( το καλαμπουρι ετσι)

----------


## seismic

> Μήπως ξέχασες ότι ο εξερχόμενος αέρας θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει (και να νικήσει) ακριβώς την ίδια "βαρύτητα" του αέρα ο οποίος δυστυχώς υπάρχει και σε αυτήν τη μεριά του τούνελ;.



Για τον εξερχόμενο αέρα το ξέρω. Για τον εισερχόμενο δεν απάντησες?
Υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορεί να μπει εμπόδιο στον εισερχόμενο αέρα μικρότερο της δύναμής του?
Αν ο αέρας έχει έναν προορισμό και μία δυναμική νομίζεις ότι μία φτερωτή θα τον κάνει να χάσει μέρος της ενέργειάς του?
Είπαμε η φύση απεχθάνεται το κενό.
Σου λέει κάτι το υψηλό και χαμηλό βαρομετρικό και οι ανεμογεννήτριες?
Μία τεχνική δημιουργία της φύσης επαναλαμβάνετε ελεγχόμενα μέσα σε τούνελ.
Που είναι το περίεργο?

Θα μου πεις.....θα ήταν ευχής έργο να μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή την "τεχνική του πολλαπλασιασμού" και στον ... μισθό μας, ώστε να αντισταθμίσουμε την ... "τεχνική υποδιαίρεσης" που εφαρμόζουν οι ... άρχοντες του τόπου μας.

----------


## FILMAN

Να απαντήσω τί για τον εισερχόμενο; Ότι για να μπει από τη μια μεριά πρέπει να βγει από την άλλη; Διότι αν έμπαινε χωρίς να βγαίνει, θα είχαμε αύξηση της πίεσης μέσα στο τούνελ. Αλλά για να έχουμε συνεχή αύξηση της πίεσης πρέπει το τούνελ να είναι κλειστό. Όμως δεν είναι. Κατά συνέπεια το βάρος του αέρα που θα σπρώξει τον αέρα να μπει από τη μια μεριά, *το ίδιο βάρος του αέρα θα εμποδίσει την έξοδό του από την άλλη.* Είναι σαν να έχεις μια δεξαμενή με νερό από τον πάτο της οποίας ξεκινάει ένας σωλήνας. Το βάρος του νερού κάνει το νερό να εξέρχεται από το ελεύθερο άκρο του σωλήνα. Αν τώρα το ελεύθερο άκρο του σωλήνα το βάλεις πάλι στη δεξαμενή στο ίδιο ύψος με το άλλο, η πίεση του νερού που ασκείται και στα δύο άκρα του σωλήνα είναι η ίδια, και κατά συνέπεια δεν υποβάλλει το νερό σε κίνηση. Για να κινηθεί τώρα το νερό εντός του σωλήνα θα πρέπει να κόψεις τον σωλήνα και να παρεμβάλλεις μια αντλία. Αλλά έτσι η δεξαμενή του νερού δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο - αρκεί ο γεμάτος νερό σωλήνας και η αντλία για να έχεις ροή του νερού εντός του σωλήνα.

*Οπότε για ποιο βάρος του αέρα μιλάς στην περίπτωση του τούνελ;*

Τώρα βέβαια αν το τούνελ έχει τη μια του άκρη στις ΗΠΑ και την άλλη στην Αυστραλία, ναι, οι δυο διαφορετικές πιέσεις που πιθανότατα θα επικρατούν λόγω των καιρικών συνθηκών θα έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα τη ροή αέρα εντός του τούνελ οπότε οι ανεμιστήρες εντός του θα παράγουν ηλεκτρισμό. Αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν χρειάζεται να σκάψεις ένα τέτοιο τούνελ αφού μπορείς πολύ απλά να βάλεις ανεμογεννήτριες στο επίπεδο του εδάφους.

Τελικά λέγαμε κάτι για το αεικίνητο και φτάσαμε στις (μη αεικίνητες) ανεμογεννήτριες; Άλλη μια προσέγγιση με άδοξο τέλος.

----------


## αθικτον

> ...Εγώ λέω να βάλω ένα μοτέρ 1W να δίνει κίνηση σε μια γεννήτρια 1000W. Από τα 1000W που θα βγάλει η γεννήτρια, το 1 θα πάει ως τροφοδοσία στο μοτεράκι και τα υπόλοιπα 999 θα μου μείνουν για άλλες χρήσεις.



Να'σαι καλα φιλε φιλιππε για το χιουμορ σου,οντως μου αρεσε! 	 		 :Lol:  

Μ'εκανες και γελασα και το'χα τοση αναγκη,σ'ευχαριστω... 	 		 :Smile:

----------


## seismic

Ωραία θα το πω αλλιώς.
Αν υπάρχει μόνο είσοδος αέρα και στην άλλη άκρη κενό ......συνεχή κενό όχι κόντρα αέρας......τότε θα διεγείρει τις φτερωτές?....όσες και να είναι αυτές?
Εγώ έχω τον τρόπο να πετύχω μερικό κενό εύκολα.
Δεν θα υπάρξει μια δυναμική μετακίνηση του αέρα μέχρι να γεμίσει το κενό μέρος?
Μετά ξέρω εγώ τι κάνω....για να συνεχιστεί η ενέργεια.

----------


## aris285

Θα σου απαντησω στην αρχική σου απορία.
Η πιεση του αερα δεν θα ειναι ιση σε ολο το μηκος του σωληνα, ο αερας που εισερχεται θα επιταχύνει μεσα στον σωληνα μεχρι να πιασει  την μεγίστη ταχύτητα στο αλλο ακρο του. αρα οι φτεροτες δεν θα γυρνανε ολες με την ιδια ταχυτητα.

----------


## seismic

Τα κυβικά κενού, θα αντικατασταθούν με κυβικά αέρος.
Αυτή η μετακίνηση  μπορεί να είναι ακαριαία, ή ελεγχόμενη σε όλο το μήκος του αγωγού, όπως και το νερό στον σωλήνα με την βρύση.. 
Οπότε και η διέγερση όλων των φτερωτών θα είναι ταυτόχρονη και ισοδύναμη.
Όσο όμως συμπληρώνετε ο θάλαμος κενού από αέρα, θα μικρύνει και η δυναμική στον αγωγό.
Είναι εύκολο μηχανικά να πολλαπλασιαστεί η διαδικασία αυτή.
Το ευτυχές είναι ότι η ενέργεια που δώσαμε για την δημιουργία του κενού, είναι  μικρότερη από αυτήν που παίρνουμε από τους χιλιάδες ανεμιστήρες που μπορεί να διεγείρει ο συνδυασμός κενού και βάρους του αέρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ωραία θα το πω αλλιώς.
> Αν υπάρχει μόνο είσοδος αέρα και στην άλλη άκρη κενό ......συνεχή κενό όχι κόντρα αέρας......τότε θα διεγείρει τις φτερωτές?....όσες και να είναι αυτές?
> Εγώ έχω τον τρόπο να πετύχω μερικό κενό εύκολα.
> Δεν θα υπάρξει μια δυναμική μετακίνηση του αέρα μέχρι να γεμίσει το κενό μέρος?
> Μετά ξέρω εγώ τι κάνω....για να συνεχιστεί η ενέργεια.



Αν υπάρχει από τη μια η πίεση του αέρα και από την άλλη ανεξάντλητο κενό, ναι η ροή θα είναι συνεχής, ή μάλλον, αφού δεν τελειώνει το κενό, η ροή θα σταματήσει όταν τελειώσει ...ο αέρας. Αλήθεια πώς θα δημιουργήσεις συνεχές κενό; θα έχεις έναν σωλήνα που η μια του άκρη θα είναι κοντά στο έδαφος και η άλλη άκρη θα είναι στο έξω διάστημα (κενό; ) Κρίμα, δεν θα πετύχει, διότι η πίεση που θα δημιουργεί (στο κάτω μέρος) το βάρος του αέρα μέσα στον σωλήνα θα είναι *ακριβώς* ίδια με την πίεση που θα δημιουργεί το βάρος του αέρα έξω από τον σωλήνα... Αποτέλεσμα; Δεν θα υπάρχει ροή αέρα...

Σε απογοητεύω, εεε;

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχει στο ένα άκρο του σωλήνα  ένας θάλαμος κενού μερικών κυβικών  ο οποίος είναι κλειστός με βαλβίδα η οποία ανοίγει αυτόματα όταν διαφοροποιηθούν (οι αντίθετες ίσες) οι αρχικές δυνάμεις μεταξύ αέρος και κενού που δημιουργεί ο αεροσυμπιεστής. 
Τόσο απλά?????????
Μέχρι να γεμίσει ο κενός θάλαμος, θα υπάρξει μία μετακίνηση από την οποία θα πάρουμε περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που δώσαμε.
Αυτό μετράει....μετά όταν γεμίσει ο θάλαμος τι θα κάνουμε.... να σου πω...εγώ παντρεύτηκα τρεις φορές...όταν τέλειωνε ο ένας γάμος, ξαναπαντρευόμουν.

----------


## FILMAN

Α, τόσο απεριόριστο κενό! Κατάλαβα... Η αεραντλία να υποθέσω ότι δουλεύει με ρεύμα;

----------


## tao

> Μήπως ξέχασες ότι ο εξερχόμενος αέρας θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει (και να νικήσει) ακριβώς την ίδια "βαρύτητα" του αέρα ο οποίος δυστυχώς υπάρχει και σε αυτήν τη μεριά του τούνελ;
> 
> Τελικά είναι πολύ ανησυχητικό το γεγονός ότι μερικοί ενθουσιάζονται με κάποια απλά πράγματα χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούν την κοινή λογική, η οποία δείχνει ότι είναι αδύνατον να πετύχει...
> 
> Εγώ λέω να βάλω ένα μοτέρ 1W να δίνει κίνηση σε μια γεννήτρια 1000W. Από τα 1000W που θα βγάλει η γεννήτρια, το 1 θα πάει ως τροφοδοσία στο μοτεράκι και τα υπόλοιπα 999 θα μου μείνουν για άλλες χρήσεις.



Αυτό που λες με την γεννήτρια το είχα κάνει απορία στο γυμνάσιο σε καθηγητή της φυσικής και είχε κολλήσει δεν ήξερε να απαντήσει μου απάντησε την επόμενη μέρα το θιμαμε σαν σήμερα χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτό που λες με την γεννήτρια το είχα κάνει απορία στο γυμνάσιο σε καθηγητή της φυσικής και είχε κολλήσει δεν ήξερε να απαντήσει μου απάντησε την επόμενη μέρα το θιμαμε σαν σήμερα χαχαχαχαχαχ



Ελπίζω η απάντηση να μην ήταν ότι γίνεται!

----------


## seismic

> Α, τόσο απεριόριστο κενό! Κατάλαβα... Η αεραντλία να υποθέσω ότι δουλεύει με ρεύμα;



 Μπορεί με ρεύμα, μπορεί όμως να είναι και ανεμοκινούμενη  αντλία.

----------


## bchris

> Μπορεί με ρεύμα, μπορεί όμως να είναι και ανεμοκινούμενη  αντλία.



Μα βεβαια!
Ανεμοκινούμενη θα ειναι.

Θα την κινει ο αερας οπως θα περναει. Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ρε Φιλιππε?

 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορεί με ρεύμα, μπορεί όμως να είναι και ανεμοκινούμενη  αντλία.



Βρε παλικάρι μου, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι αν η αντλία είναι μεν ηλεκτροκίνητη θα έχεις καλύτερη απόδοση αν καταργήσεις αντλία - κενό - τούνελ - ανεμιστήρες - φτερωτές και τροφοδοτήσεις τις συσκευές που θα τροφοδοτούνταν από τις φτερωτές *κατευθείαν από την πηγή που θα τροφοδοτούσε την αντλία;*

Αν πάλι είναι ανεμοκίνητη δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι καλύτερα να την αντικαταστήσεις με μια ανεμογεννήτρια που θα τροφοδοτεί κατευθείαν τις συσκευές σου; Τόσο δυσνόητο είναι;

Εδώ ο κοσμάκης κατάλαβε ότι το να πάρεις την πατάτα κατευθείαν από τον γεωργό είναι πιο συμφέρον. Εμείς ακόμα να το καταλάβουμε.

----------


## seismic

Γιατί να μην είναι? Γιατί να μετατρέπουμε την ενέργεια της ανεμογεννήτριας σε ηλεκτρική και μετά να την χρησιμοποιούμε σε αεροσυμπιεστή....έτσι θα έχουμε περισσότερες απώλειες  ενέργειας από το να τοποθετήσουμε τον μηχανισμό της κεφαλής του αεροσυμπιεστή στην ανεμογεννήτρια μηχανικά.
Και το κόστος της μπαταρίας, της γεννήτριας ...δεν τα πληρώνω.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι... Ενώ το να την κάνουμε πρώτα υποπίεση, μετά κίνηση, και μετά ρεύμα, με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο ανεβάζει την απόδοση...

----------


## FILMAN

> Να'σαι καλα φιλε φιλιππε για το χιουμορ σου,οντως μου αρεσε!               
> 
> Μ'εκανες και γελασα και το'χα τοση αναγκη,σ'ευχαριστω...



Εσύ θα κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Θα έχεις ένα πομπό ο οποίος θα εκπέμπει από μια κεραία εκπομπής. Θα πάρεις το σήμα του από μια κεραία λήψης, θα το ανορθώσεις, και με την τάση αυτή θα τροφοδοτήσεις τον πομπό. τα υπόλποιπα κύματα του πομπού που θα χάνονται δεξιά - αριστερά θα τα πιάνεις με έναν άλλο δέκτη (δυστυχώς αυτός θα είναι με μπαταρίες) και έτσι θα απολαμβάνεις τσάμπα μουσική.

----------

αθικτον (06-03-12), 

Nemmesis (06-03-12)

----------


## tao

> Ελπίζω η απάντηση να μην ήταν ότι γίνεται!



Μου είπε ότι δεν γίνετε αλλά δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να μας εξηγήσει το γιατί, το μόνο που είχε πει είναι ότι είναι αντίθετο με την αρχή διατήρησης της ανεργίας τρέχα γύρευε τι καταλάβαμε παιδιά γυμνασίου αλλά και τι καθηγητές είχαμε εεε???
Άραγε πιστεύετε ότι όλα όσα έχουμε μάθει π.χ. πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα να είναι ο κανόνας
Εγώ πιστεύω  πως όχι αν ψάχνετε για free ενεργια για αεικίνητα προσπαθήστε να βρείτε έναν όλον τρόπω από αυτόν που γνωρίζουμε ως τώρα
Δηλαδή έχουμε έναν αλευρόμυλο που κινείτε με μουλάρια  αλλά τα μουλάρια είναι ακριβά και βάζουμε στην θέση τους βόδια. μετά από πόσα χρόνια κόπιας σκέφτηκε ότι τον μήλο αυτόν μπορούμε να τον κινήσουμε με κάτι Άλο που δεν τρώει χόρτα αλλά  είναι φτιαγμένο από σίδερο και  τρώει βενζίνη???
Εμείς σήμερα μάλλον είμαστε σε αυτό το στάδιο το οποίο προσπαθούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε την βενζίνη με κάτι Άλο που κάνει καύση δηλαδή τρώει το ίδιο φαγητό 
Άρα εκεί είναι το λάθος μας !!!!!!

----------


## seismic

@ FILMAN Έτσι... Ενώ το να την κάνουμε πρώτα υποπίεση, μετά κίνηση, και μετά ρεύμα, με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο ανεβάζει την απόδοση...

Θα την κάνουμε ατμοσφαιρική πίεση, μετά η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση θα κινήσει μια φτερωτή με γεννήτρια, η οποία θα είναι συνδεδεμένη με μία ωμική  αντίσταση η οποία θα θερμαίνει έναν θερμομονωτικό θάλαμο που θα περιέχει μαντέμι.
Το μαντέμι αν θερμανθεί πάνω από 100 βαθμούς, εξατμίζει το νερό το οποίο κυκλοφορεί περιμετρικά γύρω του μέσα από μία σωλήνα.
Ο ατμός που δημιουργεί κινεί φτερωτή με γεννήτρια και πάνε περίπατο οι μπαταρίες.

----------


## αθικτον

> Εσύ θα κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Θα έχεις ένα πομπό ο οποίος θα εκπέμπει από μια κεραία εκπομπής. Θα πάρεις το σήμα του από μια κεραία λήψης, θα το ανορθώσεις, και με την τάση αυτή θα τροφοδοτήσεις τον πομπό. τα υπόλποιπα κύματα του πομπού που θα χάνονται δεξιά - αριστερά θα τα πιάνεις με έναν άλλο δέκτη (δυστυχώς αυτός θα είναι με μπαταρίες) και έτσι θα απολαμβάνεις τσάμπα μουσική.



Καποτε (παλια) ειχαμε διαφωνησει για ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο. 

Ουσιαστικα,εσυ ειχες δικιο τοτε κι'οχι εγω...

Επρεπε να δειξω σεβασμο στο προσωπο σου,στην τεχνικη σου καταρτιση.

Επρεπε,γιατι ειδα οτι στο τελος ησουν δικαιος.

 Ηταν λαθος μου και το παραδεχομαι...

Ελπιζω να δεχτεις την ειλικρινη μου συγνωμη για το ατοπιμα μου φιλε φιλιππε.

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## tao

Δηλαδή σε όλο σου αυτό το σύστημα που έχεις σκεφτεί νομίζεις ότι δεν έχεις απώλειες?

----------


## seismic

> Δηλαδή σε όλο σου αυτό το σύστημα που έχεις σκεφτεί νομίζεις ότι δεν έχεις απώλειες?



 Απώλειες υπάρχουν παντού.
Το κόστος κατασκευής διαφέρει, και η αντοχή στον χρόνο.
Η μπαταρία δεν είναι οικολογική, και θέλει κατασκευή δωματίου ενώ η θερμομόνωση έναν λάκκο στο έδαφος.
Μια ανεμογεννήτρια που αντί γεννήτρια έχει μία μηχανική κεφαλή αεροσυμπιεστή ρίχνει το κόστος.
Η αποθήκευση πεπιεσμένου αέρα μπορεί να γίνει και με 10 στροφές, και είναι σαν μπαταρία.
Η δεύτερη αποθήκευση είναι της θερμότητας η οποία με την κατάλληλη θερμομόνωση πετροβάμβακα διατηρείται μέρες.
Η αντίσταση ζεσταίνει και με 12 βολτ και με 500 
Ο ατμός κινεί τα πάντα υπό πίεση.
Είναι κατασκευές που στοιχίζουν λιγότερο των 30000 ευρώ που έχει σήμερα ένα αυτόνομο σύστημα σπιτιού.
Αν το όλο σύστημα του ανακυκλωμένου νερού το προθερμάνουμε στους 60 βαθμούς με την θερμότητα του ήλιου, η δημιουργία ατμού είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη.

----------


## -nikos-

> Απώλειες υπάρχουν παντού.
> Το κόστος κατασκευής διαφέρει, και η αντοχή στον χρόνο.
> Η μπαταρία δεν είναι οικολογική, και θέλει κατασκευή δωματίου ενώ η θερμομόνωση έναν λάκκο στο έδαφος.
> Μια ανεμογεννήτρια που αντί γεννήτρια έχει μία μηχανική κεφαλή αεροσυμπιεστή ρίχνει το κόστος.
> Η αποθήκευση πεπιεσμένου αέρα μπορεί να γίνει και με 10 στροφές, και είναι σαν μπαταρία.
> Η δεύτερη αποθήκευση είναι της θερμότητας η οποία με την κατάλληλη θερμομόνωση πετροβάμβακα διατηρείται μέρες.
> Η αντίσταση ζεσταίνει και με 12 βολτ και με 500 
> Ο ατμός κινεί τα πάντα υπό πίεση.
> Είναι κατασκευές που στοιχίζουν λιγότερο των 30000 ευρώ που έχει σήμερα ένα αυτόνομο σύστημα σπιτιού.
> Αν το όλο σύστημα του ανακυκλωμένου νερού το προθερμάνουμε στους 60 βαθμούς με την θερμότητα του ήλιου, η δημιουργία ατμού είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη.




μια απαντιση για τις ανησιχηες σου με τον σιμπιεσμενο αερα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=46330&page=2

και μια για τις αεναες ανησιχειες σου
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44803

και μια για να περνας την ωρα σου 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...CD%C7%D4%CF%D5

οπως σου ειπα ουτε την ιδια ενεργεια που καταναλωνεις δεν μπορεις να παρεις 
παντα κατι λιγωτερο ποτε κατι περισωτερο ουτε καν το ιδιο !!!

----------


## fmav

> Μου είπε ότι δεν γίνετε αλλά δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να μας εξηγήσει το γιατί, το μόνο που είχε πει είναι ότι είναι αντίθετο με την *αρχή διατήρησης της ανεργίας* τρέχα γύρευε τι καταλάβαμε παιδιά γυμνασίου αλλά και τι καθηγητές είχαμε εεε???



Τότε μάλλον ίσχυε ακόμη η _αρχή διατήρησης της ανεργίας_. Στις μέρες μας πάντως ισχύει η _αρχή αύξησης της ανεργίας_...  :Sad: 

On topic ξανά, τελικά seismic, δεν κατάλαβα, αεικίνητο ονειρεύεσαι, ή αποθήκευση;
Το αεικίνητο ξέχνα το... Αποθήκευση με αυτή τη μέθοδο θα μπορούσε ίσως κάποιος να υλοποιήσει (θεωρητικά), όμως είναι τόσο μεγάλη η πολυπλοκότητα και οι διαδοχικές μετατροπές ενέργειας (και επομένως οι απώλειες σε κάθε μετατροπή), που αμφιβάλω αν μπορούσε να επιτύχει έναν συντελεστή απόδοσης μεγαλύτερο από 0.2 (και πολλά λέω). Για να μη μιλήσω για το κόστος...

----------


## Nemmesis

> *"Αν υπάρχει κάτι που ΔΕΝ το ξέρεις**Πως ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει;"
> 
> @Nemmesis  * απεχεις μακραν... θελεις δεν θελεις πολυ συντομα θα γεμισει η δεξαμενη κενου αερος...
> 
> seismic  Ναι θα γεμίσει γρήγορα η δεξαμενή.....το ερώτημα είναι η ενέργεια που καταναλώσαμε να παράγουμε το κενό, αν είναι μικρότερη της ενέργειας που παίρνουμε από τις φτερωτές?



*"Αν υπάρχει κάτι που ΔΕΝ το ξέρεις* *Πως ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ δεν το ξερει αυτος που σου μιλαει;"*
πηρα λιγο αυτο που λες και το αλλαξα... δεν αξιζει να σου το αναλυσω περισσοτερο... 
εγω με βαση τα δικα σου θα φτιαξω ενα οχημα με μπαταριες και απο πισω θα τραβαω 10βαγονια με δυναμους στις ροδες τους... ετσι η ενεργεια που θα περνω απο το βαγονια θα γεμιζει τις μπαταριες και θα πουλαω και ρευμα... 

αντε περαστικα... δεν σου γραφω αλλα μην σε κακοκαρδισω... παιξε οσο θελεις

----------


## Nemmesis

> το ερώτημα είναι η ενέργεια που καταναλώσαμε να παράγουμε το κενό, αν είναι μικρότερη της ενέργειας που παίρνουμε από τις φτερωτές?



εχεις μεγαλο κενο στις γνωσεις σου ενα θετεις αυτο το ερωτημα... δεν αξιζει να ασχολισε με τετοια εαν δεν ξερεις ενστικτωδως να απαντας σε κατι τετοιο.... βρες την απαντηση σε αυτο σου το ερωτημα και μετα επισης βρες τη συμβαινει οταν αλαζουμε απο την μια μορφη ενεργειας στην αλλη... εαν απαντησης σε αυτα τα δυο τοτε θα γελας και εσυ ο ιδιος με αυτα που λες εδω...

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Γιατί διαστρεβλώνουμε τα πάντα εν αγνοία μας; Γιατί πέφτει ο ρελές μας  σε κάθε τι που ωφελεί τον Άνθρωπο, τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό; Γιατί  καθυστερούμε πια την εξέλιξη μας; Γιατί κρατάμε με άγκυρα πίσω ανθρώπους  που θέλουν να μάθουν και να εργαστούν για το κοινό όφελος του Ανθρώπου;  Γιατί δεν βλέπουμε μέσα μας τι μας ωφέλει ώς σύνολο ώς κοινωνία  ανθρώπων; Ο σοφός μας δείχνει με το δάχτυλο το φεγγάρι και εμείς  βλέπουμε ακόμα το δάχτυλο!

----------

genti (12-03-12), 

seismic (06-03-12)

----------


## seismic

Ο Γκέρικε εκτέλεσε το 1645 μπροστά στον αυτοκράτορα ένα εντυπωσιακό πείραμα, αφήνοντας άλογα να διαχωρήσουν δύο μεταλλικά ημισφαίρια, τα οποία σχημάτιζαν μια αεροστεγή σφαίρα, από την οποία είχε αφαιρεθεί ο αέρας. Η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση ήταν τόσο μεγάλη ώστε δεν επέτρεπε στα άλογα να διαχωρίσουν τα ημισφαίρια. Τα ημισφαίρια αυτά ονομάστηκαν _Μαγδεμβούργια, επειδή ο Γκέρικε ήταν δήμαρχος της πόλης του Magdenburg.

_

Αυτή η σφαίρα που βρήκε αυτήν την ενέργεια?
Από το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας.
Πόση ενέργεια κατανάλωσε με την αντλία ώστε τα άλογα να μην μπορούν να την ξεκολλήσουν?
Μου θυμίζετε το michanikos.gr που έγραφα σαν Γιαννης-ιος και μετά από 250000 επισκέψεις, και 3000 απαντήσεις στο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει για το αντισεισμικό, όλοι ήταν αντίθετοι, και τα αποτελέσματα των πειραμάτων έδειξαν ότι είχα δίκαιο σε αυτά που έλεγα.

Τώρα εγώ τι να πω σε όλους αυτούς τους μηχανικούς?

----------


## seismic

> *"Αν υπάρχει κάτι που ΔΕΝ το ξέρεις* *Πως ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ δεν το ξερει αυτος που σου μιλαει;"*
> πηρα λιγο αυτο που λες και το αλλαξα... δεν αξιζει να σου το αναλυσω περισσοτερο... 
> εγω με βαση τα δικα σου θα φτιαξω ενα οχημα με μπαταριες και απο πισω θα τραβαω 10βαγονια με δυναμους στις ροδες τους... ετσι η ενεργεια που θα περνω απο το βαγονια θα γεμιζει τις μπαταριες και θα πουλαω και ρευμα... 
> 
> αντε περαστικα... δεν σου γραφω αλλα μην σε κακοκαρδισω... παιξε οσο θελεις



Δεν είναι το ίδιο αυτό που λες με το αυτοκίνητο.
Η ενέργεια υπάρχει πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας. 
Αρκεί να ανοίξουμε την βρύση και θα την έχουμε.

Κανείς δεν απάντησε στην ερώτηση που λέει.
Αν έχουμε 500 φτερωτές ή πέντε χιλιάδες φτερωτές μέσα στον σωλήνα θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες το ίδιο με τα ίδια κυβικά κενού ναι ή όχι.
Αν ναι τότε έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που καταναλώσαμε για την δημιουργία του κενού.
Όπως τα άλογα που δεν μπορούν να αναμετρηθούν με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας.
Όπως το νερό που δεν πέφτει από τον σωλήνα όταν έχουμε κλείσει το ένα στόμιό του.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γιατί διαστρεβλώνουμε τα πάντα εν αγνοία μας; Γιατί πέφτει ο ρελές μας  σε κάθε τι που ωφελεί τον Άνθρωπο, τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό; Γιατί  καθυστερούμε πια την εξέλιξη μας; Γιατί κρατάμε με άγκυρα πίσω ανθρώπους  που θέλουν να μάθουν και να εργαστούν για το κοινό όφελος του Ανθρώπου;  Γιατί δεν βλέπουμε μέσα μας τι μας ωφέλει ώς σύνολο ώς κοινωνία  ανθρώπων; Ο σοφός μας δείχνει με το δάχτυλο το φεγγάρι και εμείς  βλέπουμε ακόμα το δάχτυλο!



γιατι παντα σε τετοια θεματα το μονο αντεπιχειρημα σε αυτα που λεω ειναι να με βγαζετε σκοταδιστη???
ποιος ειναι ο σοφος??? ποιος μας λεει ο ειναι σοφος??? πως να δεχτουμε οτι ειναι σωφος οταν ξερει λιγοτερα απο εμας??? τι πρεπει να του πουμε οταν αυτος δεν βλεπει οτι ειναι λαθος και απλα μας λεει σκοταδιστες??? αρα απλα βλεπουμε το δαχτυλο πρωτα για να δουμε εαν ειναι αξιοπιστο...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο αυτό που λες με το αυτοκίνητο.
> Η ενέργεια υπάρχει πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας. 
> Αρκεί να ανοίξουμε την βρύση και θα την έχουμε.



τι μας λες??? μονο ποιητικα πραγματα ξερετε να λετε... απο γνωσεις δυσκολα τα πραγματα και αυτο φαινεται απο αυτα που ρωτατε... 
εσυ θελεις να βαλεις σε εναν σωληνα πολλες ανεμογεννητριες και πιστευεις οτι οσες περισσοτερες βαλεις τοσο πολλαπλασιαζετε η ενεργεια που θα παρεις... δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις οτι οσο περισσοτερα "εμποδια" βαζεις στον σωληνα τοσο θα πεφτει η ταχυτητα του αερα  με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται..

----------


## seismic

> βλεπουμε το δαχτυλο πρωτα για να δουμε εαν ειναι αξιοπιστο...



Είναι δύσκολη η αποδοχή μιας καινοτόμου πρότασης γιατί είναι εδραιωμένη η πεποίθηση ότι οι μέχρι
τώρα χρησιμοποιούμενες πρακτικές είναι αλάνθαστες.
Η πεποίθηση είναι ένα κόλπο του νου για να καταπιέσει την αμφιβολία.
Η αμφιβολία είναι κάτι φυσικό, είναι δώρο της φύσης, μας βάζει -όμως- σε μπελάδες διότι είναι ένα
σπαθί που κόβει όλες τις πεποιθήσεις κι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο.

Αν επιθυμούμε την πρόοδο και την εξέλιξη, πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουμε τις μεθόδους του παρελθόντος.
Αν και το παρελθόν δεν υπάρχει πια, εξακολουθεί να παρεμβαίνει.
Συνεχίζουμε να κρίνουμε σύμφωνα με αυτό και απορρίπτουμε ελαφρά τη καρδία οτιδήποτε νέο.

Αντίληψη σημαίνει να έχεις λιγότερη λογική, να έχεις περισσότερη διαίσθηση.
Η σκέψη είναι πολύ παραπλανητική διαδικασία.
Μας κάνει να νιώθουμε πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε σπουδαία πράγματα.
Πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν αφιερώσει μεγάλο μέρος της ζωή τους για κάτι ανέφικτο
(για ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό όπως λέει και ο ποιητής).

Οι μεγάλοι επιστήμονες και οι καθηγητές εκφράζονται με ευφράδεια για να εντυπωσιάσουν τους ανθρώπους.
Μπορεί να μη ξέρουν τίποτα, μπορεί να μην είναι σοφοί, μπορεί να μην είναι καν ευφυείς, ένα όμως είναι βέβαιο.
Ξέρουν πως να παίζουν με τις λέξεις και να κερδίζουν τον σεβασμό (ο οποίος διαπλέκεται με το χρήμα και την εξουσία).

Ένας άνθρωπος με ιδέες -που έχουν την αντήχηση της αλήθειας- τρομάζει αυτούς που είναι
ξετρελαμένοι με τον έλεγχο.
Επιβάλλεται -όμως- να συνεχίζει απτόητος καθότι αξία έχει το ταξίδι και όχι ο προορισμός.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο αυτό που λες με το αυτοκίνητο.
> Η ενέργεια υπάρχει πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας. 
> Αρκεί να ανοίξουμε την βρύση και θα την έχουμε.
> 
> Κανείς δεν απάντησε στην ερώτηση που λέει.
> Αν έχουμε 500 φτερωτές ή πέντε χιλιάδες φτερωτές μέσα στον σωλήνα θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες το ίδιο με τα ίδια κυβικά κενού ναι ή όχι.
> Αν ναι τότε έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που καταναλώσαμε για την δημιουργία του κενού.
> Όπως τα άλογα που δεν μπορούν να αναμετρηθούν με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας.
> Όπως το νερό που δεν πέφτει από τον σωλήνα όταν έχουμε κλείσει το ένα στόμιό του.



θα εχεις θερμικες απωλειες ενεργειας στα καλωδια και σιγουρα στα πηνεια των δυναμο

----------

seismic (06-03-12)

----------


## seismic

> τι μας λες??? μονο ποιητικα πραγματα ξερετε να λετε... απο γνωσεις δυσκολα τα πραγματα και αυτο φαινεται απο αυτα που ρωτατε... 
> εσυ θελεις να βαλεις σε εναν σωληνα πολλες ανεμογεννητριες και πιστευεις οτι οσες περισσοτερες βαλεις τοσο πολλαπλασιαζετε η ενεργεια που θα παρεις... δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις οτι οσο περισσοτερα "εμποδια" βαζεις στον σωληνα τοσο θα πεφτει η ταχυτητα του αερα  με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται..



Είναι σαν να μου λες ότι η σκόνη θα εμποδίσει το σκάσιμο μιας ρόδας. 
Την πίεση δεν την σταματά τίποτα που θα είναι ποιο αδύναμο από αυτήν
Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτή είναι ανεξάντλητη μέσα σε ένα σωλήνα, έχοντας έναν προορισμό, να καλύψει το κενό.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Είναι σαν να μου λες ότι η σκόνη θα εμποδίσει το σκάσιμο μιας ρόδας. 
> Την πίεση δεν την σταματά τίποτα που θα είναι ποιο αδύναμο από αυτήν
> Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτή είναι ανεξάντλητη μέσα σε ένα σωλήνα.



και πως ακριβως θα κινητε ο αερας μεσα στον σωληνα;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κανείς δεν απάντησε στην ερώτηση που λέει.
> Αν έχουμε 500 φτερωτές ή πέντε χιλιάδες φτερωτές μέσα στον σωλήνα θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες το ίδιο με τα ίδια κυβικά κενού ναι ή όχι.
> Αν ναι τότε έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που καταναλώσαμε για την δημιουργία του κενού.
> Όπως τα άλογα που δεν μπορούν να αναμετρηθούν με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας.
> Όπως το νερό που δεν πέφτει από τον σωλήνα όταν έχουμε κλείσει το ένα στόμιό του.



η απαντηση που περιμενεις ειναι ΟΧΙ!!!! 
οι 500 φτερωτες θα εχουν μια Χ αντισταση στην ροη του αερα.... οι 5000 φτερωτες θα εχουν 10 φορες περισσοτερη αντισταση.. αρα ο αερας θα κινειται με λιγοτερη ταχυτητα μεσα στον σωληνα.. αρα λιγοτερες στροφες... τι δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις??? και το παραδειγμα με τον αυτοκινητο ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο με αυτο που λες... εχουμε μια πηγη... ηλεκτρικη μηχανη μπροστα (το δικο ειναι η μηχανη κενου που θα εχεις) και πισω τα δυναμο (οι δικες σου φτερωτες) που οσες περισσοτερες βαζεις τοση περισσοτερη ενεργεια νομιζεις παιρνεις...

----------


## seismic

> και πως ακριβως θα κινητε ο αερας μεσα στον σωληνα;



Η φύση απεχθάνεται το κενό το οποίο τεχνητά  έχουμε φτιάξει .
Όταν ενεργοποιήσουμε το κενό που βρίσκετε στην μία άκρη του σωλήνα, ο αέρας θα μπει από την άλλη άκρη με κατεύθυνση προς το κενό χώρο.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Η φύση απεχθάνεται το κενό το οποίο τεχνητά  έχουμε φτιάξει .
> Όταν ενεργοποιήσουμε το κενό που βρίσκετε στην μία άκρη του σωλήνα, ο αέρας θα μπει από την άλλη άκρη με κατεύθυνση προς το κενό χώρο.



μα μια φορα θα γινει αυτο,μολις ο αερας καλυψει το κενο σταματαει και να κινητε

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η φύση απεχθάνεται το κενό το οποίο τεχνητά  έχουμε φτιάξει .
> Όταν ενεργοποιήσουμε το κενό που βρίσκετε στην μία άκρη του σωλήνα, ο αέρας θα μπει από την άλλη άκρη με κατεύθυνση προς το κενό χώρο.



ε ρε κολλημα με το κενο... η φυση δεν απεχθανεται τπτ.. απλα θελει τα πραγματα σε ισορροποια...  οσο απεχθανεται το κενο αλλο τοσο απεχθανεται και την πιεση... μαλιστα το απολυτο κενο ειναι -1bar.. εαν εχουμε ενα δοχειο σε απολυτο κενο και ενα δοχειο σε πιεση 1bar ποση αποθηκευμενη ενεργεια εχουν μεσα?? ειναι ιση??? εαν εχουμε ενα ιδιο δοχεια με πιεση 10bar ποση ενεργεια πιστευεις εχει μεσα του σε σχεση με τα αλλα δοχεια???

----------


## seismic

> η απαντηση που περιμενεις ειναι ΟΧΙ!!!! 
> οι 500 φτερωτες θα εχουν μια Χ αντισταση στην ροη του αερα.... οι 5000 φτερωτες θα εχουν 10 φορες περισσοτερη αντισταση.. αρα ο αερας θα κινειται με λιγοτερη ταχυτητα μεσα στον σωληνα.. αρα λιγοτερες στροφες... τι δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις??? και το παραδειγμα με τον αυτοκινητο ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο με αυτο που λες... εχουμε μια πηγη... ηλεκτρικη μηχανη μπροστα (το δικο ειναι η μηχανη κενου που θα εχεις) και πισω τα δυναμο (οι δικες σου φτερωτες) που οσες περισσοτερες βαζεις τοση περισσοτερη ενεργεια νομιζεις παιρνεις...



Αυτό που λες θα συνέβαινε όταν είχανε μία αποθηκευμένη πίεση η οποία θα εκτονωνόταν σταδιακά.
Η πίεση της ατμόσφαιρας είναι τόσο μεγάλη όσο και η ατμόσφαιρα και δεν εκτονώνετε απλώς αναπληρώνετε στον σωλήνα.
Αυτό κάνει την διαφορά.
Δεν σταματάει μέχρι να πάει στον προορισμό της.
Η πίεση των 10 bar εκτονώνετε η ατμοσφαιρική του 1 bar ποτέ.

----------


## Nemmesis

το τραγικο με το σχεδιο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου ειναι οτι θα παρεις την *αιολικη ενεργεια θα την μετατρεψεις σε κινητικη* (φτερωτη στο ανεμο να γυρναει) μετα *ξαναμετατρεψεις την κινητικη ενεργεια σε αιολικη* (παιρνεις την κινητικη απο την φτερωτη και την δινεις στην αντλια κενου για να παραξεις το ρευμα αερος στον σωληνα )και την *αιολικη σε κινητικη ξανα* (φτερωτες μεσα στον σωληνα) και την *κινητικη σε ηλεκτρικη* (δυναμο στις φτερωτες)

ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ οτι θα εχεις μεγαλητερη αποδοση απο οτι εαν εβαζες απλα μια ανεμογεννητρια στην αρχη... αντε γεια...

----------


## seismic

> μα μια φορα θα γινει αυτο,μολις ο αερας καλυψει το κενο σταματαει και να κινητε



Σωστά. Η διαδικασία επαναλαμβάνετε. Είναι θέμα μηχανικό το οποίο έχω λύσει.

----------


## seismic

> το τραγικο με το σχεδιο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου ειναι οτι θα παρεις την *αιολικη ενεργεια θα την μετατρεψεις σε κινητικη* (φτερωτη στο ανεμο να γυρναει) μετα *ξαναμετατρεψεις την κινητικη ενεργεια σε αιολικη* (παιρνεις την κινητικη απο την φτερωτη και την δινεις στην αντλια κενου για να παραξεις το ρευμα αερος στον σωληνα )και την *αιολικη σε κινητικη ξανα* (φτερωτες μεσα στον σωληνα) και την *κινητικη σε ηλεκτρικη* (δυναμο στις φτερωτες)
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ οτι θα εχεις μεγαλητερη αποδοση απο οτι εαν εβαζες απλα μια ανεμογεννητρια στην αρχη... αντε γεια...



Δεν είπα αυτά που λες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αυτό που λες θα συνέβαινε όταν είχανε μία αποθηκευμένη πίεση η οποία θα εκτονωνόταν σταδιακά.
> Η πίεση της ατμόσφαιρας είναι τόσο μεγάλη όσο και η ατμόσφαιρα και δεν εκτονώνετε απλώς αναπληρώνετε στον σωλήνα. *ε??? χαχαχα*
> Αυτό κάνει την διαφορά.
> Δεν σταματάει μέχρι να πάει στον προορισμό της.
> Η πίεση των 10 bar εκτονώνετε η ατμοσφαιρική του 1 bar ποτέ.



ναι μονο που ξερεις για να μην μπερδευομαστε θεωρουμε την αυτοσφαιρικη πιεση μηδεν (ολα τα μανομετρα δειχνουν μηδεν οταν ειναι στην ατμοσφαιρικη πιεση... αρα οταν λεμε 1bar η 10bar η -1bar εννοουμε 1bar μεγαλητερη πιεση απο την ατμοσφαιρικη η 10bar μεγαλητερη πιεση απο την ατμοσφαιρικη

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν είπα αυτά που λες.



ωραια... πες μου εσυ την σειρα που εκτελεις στο σχεδιο σου...

----------


## duomax03

Το «Αεικίνητο»  είναι μια αρκετά παλιά ιστορία που έχει αποδειχθεί  πλάνη. Η πρώτος αεικίνητος μηχανισμός αναφέρθηκε από τον Ιταλό Καθηγητή Johannes Taisnierus τον 16 αιώνα. Αυτός πίστευε ότι ο μαγνητισμός θα ήταν η λύση στο πρόβλημα της ακατάπαυστης κίνησης. 

  Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε την ιδέα του 





  Το πείραμα έδειξε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορούσε να συμβεί. Ο μαγνήτης, ο οποίος υπερνικώντας τη βαρυτική έλξη θα ανέβαζε τη σφαίρα στην κορυφή , δεν θα την ελευθέρωνε όταν αυτή είχε ανέβει πάλι στο κεκλιμένο επίπεδο. 

  Εκατοντάδες εφευρέτες προσπάθησαν να κατασκευάσουν αεικίνητα, ανάμεσά τους και οι πατέρες της ελεύθερης ενέργειας Randell Mills, Viktor Schauberger, John R.R. Searl, Thomas Henry Moray και σε κάθε περίπτωση χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, καθώς πάντα υπήρχε κάποις κρυμμένος συσσωρευτής ενέργειας υπενθυμίζοντας στους αιθεροβάμονες (ή απατεώνες ) εφευρέτες τον «2ο νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής»

  Ακόμα και το καμάρι των Eλβετικών Άλπεων , ο μηχανισμός της Thesta Distatica δεν ερευνήθηκε ποτέ από τους επιστήμονες γιατί πολύ απλά δεν άφηναν οι κάτοικοι της Methernith να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Κατά τα άλλα, οι ίδιοι υποστήριζαν ότι το χωριό τους ήταν ενεργειακά αυτόνομο και προμηθευόταν ενέργεια από την γεννήτρια ελεύθερης ενέργειας Thesta Distatica.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Σωστά. Η διαδικασία επαναλαμβάνετε. Είναι θέμα μηχανικό το οποίο έχω λύσει.



δεν εχεις λυσει τπτ, το λαθος που κανεις ειναι οτι εχεις πιστεψει πως θα κατασκευασεις κατι που δεν θα εχει απωλειες πραγμα αδυνατον.

και για πες μου πως ακριβως θα κινητε ο αερας μεσα στον σωληνα; με κινητηρα και φτερωτη να φανταστω;

----------


## tao

Ρε παιδιά μη ψαρώνετε και φυσικά καταλαβαίνει ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνετε για όνομα του θεού απλά τώρα τον έχει πιάσει το πείσμα του.1) αν πίστευε ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα δούλευε να είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα το συζητούσε με εμάς θα φοβόταν να μη του το κλέψουμε. προφανώς δεν τον νεάζει γιατί δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο 2)αν ησε μακρός σε ηλικία θα καταλάβαινα τα σηνεσθηματα ενθουσιασμού σου για μια ενδεχόμενη ανακάλυψη
3)άντε πες ότι πιστεύεις πως κάτι τέτοιο δουλεύει Ισσέ τόσο αφελής και το συζητάς δημόσια???

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω πιστευω πως ειναι τοσο αφελεις που πιστευουν οτι μπορουν να λυσουν το ενεργειακο προβλημα του πλανητη με σκεψεις σαν και αυτες και γνωσεις δημοτικου..

----------


## tao

Αποκλείετε για πλάκα το κάνει για να περάσει την ώρα του εκτός και αν πηγαίνει δημοτικό τότε έχω άπλα να τον συγχαρώ για τους προβληματισμούς  του

----------


## seismic

> δεν εχεις λυσει τπτ, το λαθος που κανεις ειναι οτι εχεις πιστεψει πως θα κατασκευασεις κατι που δεν θα εχει απωλειες πραγμα αδυνατον.
> 
> και για πες μου πως ακριβως θα κινητε ο αερας μεσα στον σωληνα; με κινητηρα και φτερωτη να φανταστω;



Απώλειες έχουν όλα τα μηχανήματα λόγο τριβής.... ακόμη και τα Α.Τ.Μ ...και το δικό μου.
Όχι δεν έχει φτερωτές....δουλεύει όπως η βολίδα του αεροβόλου....δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα.
Να σας πω τι πιστεύω και το έχω καταθέσει για πατέντα πριν λίγες μέρες.
Το αυτοκίνητο χρησιμοποιεί το καύσιμο το οποίο του δίνει ενέργεια.
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον αέρα ο οποίος μου δίνει ενέργεια.
Έχω για βενζινάδικο τον ουρανό με τα άστρα.
Δεν είναι αεικίνητο......απλώς άλλαξα βενζινάδικο. 
Αεικίνητο υπάρχει και λέγετε ανεμογεννήτρια.....ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους από αυτά που μάθατε και αποδείξετε στον κόσμο τι σημαίνει Έλληνας.
Όλους αυτούς που είναι κολλημένοι στην πεπατημένη, τους θεωρώ τουλάχιστον αδρανεί  στοιχεία.
Δεν βλέπετε που έχει φθάσει η Ελλάδα???

Χωρίς καινοτομία και πατέντες πως θα πάμε μπροστά?
Με τα έτοιμα της τράπεζας...ή τον κομουνισμό...

Όσο για τις γραμματικές γνώσεις που επικαλείστε θα σας πω τι πιστεύω.
Εφευρέτης δεν είναι ο επιστήμονας.....εφευρέτης είναι αυτός ( ακόμα και του δημοτικού ) που βλέπει προβλήματα εκεί που οι άλλοι δεν βλέπουν, και βρίσκει τις λύσεις να τα απαλείψει.
Γενικά εφευρέτης στην Ελλάδα είναι ο τρελός του χωριού....και έξυπνος αυτός που τα τσεπώνει.

----------


## fmav

> ...Γενικά εφευρέτης στην Ελλάδα είναι ο τρελός του χωριού....



Εσύ είσαι εφευρέτης;

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές ποστ.





> Μου είπε ότι δεν γίνετε αλλά δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να μας εξηγήσει το γιατί, το μόνο που είχε πει είναι ότι είναι αντίθετο με την αρχή διατήρησης της ανεργίας τρέχα γύρευε τι καταλάβαμε παιδιά γυμνασίου αλλά και τι καθηγητές είχαμε εεε???



Είναι πολύ απλό: Το μοτεράκι του 1W *δεν μπορεί* να περιστρέψει τη γεννήτρια των 1000W... Ούτε αποδόσεις, ούτε τίποτα. Ακόμη και αν γυρνάει από πριν, μόλις συζευχθεί μηχανικά με τη γεννήτρια, αντί να γυρίσει το μοτεράκι τη γεννήτρια, η γεννήτρια θα ακινητοποιήσει το μοτεράκι. Είναι εξωφρενικά απλό.





> Καποτε (παλια) ειχαμε διαφωνησει για ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο. 
> Ουσιαστικα,εσυ ειχες δικιο τοτε κι'οχι εγω...
> Επρεπε να δειξω σεβασμο στο προσωπο σου,στην τεχνικη σου καταρτιση.
> Επρεπε,γιατι ειδα οτι στο τελος ησουν δικαιος.
>  Ηταν λαθος μου και το παραδεχομαι...
> Ελπιζω να δεχτεις την ειλικρινη μου συγνωμη για το ατοπιμα μου φιλε φιλιππε.
> φιλικα,Γιωργος.



Πότε ήτανε αυτό; Νομίζω μου το έχεις ξαναπεί. Πραγματικά δεν το θυμάμαι. Ούτε και βλέπω το λόγο να ζητάς συγγνώμη. Πάντως ξέρεις ποιο είναι το κακό με σένα; Είσαι τόσο ευγενικός που ακόμα και όταν πεις καμιά χοντράδα δεν μπορώ να σε μαλώσω έτσι όπως θα ήθελα!  :Smile: 





> Θα την κάνουμε ατμοσφαιρική πίεση, μετά η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση θα κινήσει μια φτερωτή με γεννήτρια, η οποία θα είναι συνδεδεμένη με μία ωμική  αντίσταση η οποία θα θερμαίνει έναν θερμομονωτικό θάλαμο που θα περιέχει μαντέμι.
> Το μαντέμι αν θερμανθεί πάνω από 100 βαθμούς, εξατμίζει το νερό το οποίο κυκλοφορεί περιμετρικά γύρω του μέσα από μία σωλήνα.
> Ο ατμός που δημιουργεί κινεί φτερωτή με γεννήτρια και πάνε περίπατο οι μπαταρίες.



Πάλι έχασες. Ο συλλογισμός σου αυτός μπάζει από παντού. Εγώ θα σου πω μόνο για το λέβητα. Ακόμα και τέλεια να είναι η θερμομόνωση, όταν η θερμότητα που παρέχει η αντίσταση είναι μικρότερη από τη θερμότητα *που βγαίνει από το λέβητα* λόγω του ατμού ο οποίος εξέρχεται θερμός (και ο οποίος για να επιστρέψει στον λέβητα ως νερό πρέπει να ψυχθεί, ήτοι να αποβάλλει θερμότητα στο περιβάλλον - οπότε για ποια θερμομόνωση μιλάμε -), η θερμοκρασία του λέβητα θα πέφτει ολοένα ωσότου εξισωθεί με αυτή του περιβάλλοντος. Να θυμίσω εδώ ότι σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος το νερό είναι υγρό και όχι ατμός!





> Η αποθήκευση πεπιεσμένου αέρα μπορεί να γίνει και με 10 στροφές, και είναι σαν μπαταρία.
> Η αντίσταση ζεσταίνει και με 12 βολτ και με 500 
> Ο ατμός κινεί τα πάντα υπό πίεση.



Επίτηδες ξεχνάς κάποια πράγματα ή σου ξεφεύγουν;

Ναι, μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις πεπιεσμένο αέρα με 10 στροφές. Ξέρεις τι θα χρειαστείς; Ένα συμπιστή μεγάλου κυβισμού. Το μεγάλο εμβαδόν του πιστονιού εκτεθειμένο στην πίεση θέλει μεγαλύτερη δύναμη για να κινηθεί από ένα άλλο μικρότερο πιστόνι εκτεθειμένο στην ίδια πίεση. Πού θα βρεις αυτή την παραπανίσια δύναμη; Από κει που θα την πάρεις θα μπορούσες να πάρεις λιγότερη δύναμη και να δώσεις περισσότερες στροφές.

Η αντίσταση ζεσταίνει με πολλές τάσεις. Ο θερμοσίφωνας στο σπίτι σου με 220V σου ζεσταίνει το νερό σε 20 λεπτά. Με 110V θα σου το ζεστάνει σε 1ώρα. Με 12V δεν θα σου το ζεστάνει ποτέ. Γιατί; Γιατί η θερμότητα που θα εκλύει τότε η αντίσταση θα είναι τόσο λίγη που θα βγαίνει αμέσως προς το περιβάλλον...

Ο ατμός βεβαίως κινεί τα πάτα υπό πίεση. Μόνο που αν τελειώσει δεν κινεί τίποτα. Για να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις λοιπόν θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις την ανάλογη ποσότητα. Για να φτιάξεις λοιπόν δύο χύτρες ατμού δυστυχώς θα κάψεις το διπλάσιο ρεύμα από ότι αν φτιάξεις μία...





> Είναι δύσκολη η αποδοχή μιας καινοτόμου πρότασης γιατί είναι εδραιωμένη η πεποίθηση ότι οι μέχρι
> τώρα χρησιμοποιούμενες πρακτικές είναι αλάνθαστες.
> Η πεποίθηση είναι ένα κόλπο του νου για να καταπιέσει την αμφιβολία.
> Η αμφιβολία είναι κάτι φυσικό, είναι δώρο της φύσης, μας βάζει -όμως- σε μπελάδες διότι είναι ένα
> σπαθί που κόβει όλες τις πεποιθήσεις κι αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο.
> 
> Αν επιθυμούμε την πρόοδο και την εξέλιξη, πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουμε τις μεθόδους του παρελθόντος.
> Αν και το παρελθόν δεν υπάρχει πια, εξακολουθεί να παρεμβαίνει.
> Συνεχίζουμε να κρίνουμε σύμφωνα με αυτό και απορρίπτουμε ελαφρά τη καρδία οτιδήποτε νέο.
> ...



Τελικά θα συζητάμε τεχνικά η φιλοσοφικά; Γιατί το ένα έχει να κάνει με την πραγματικότητα και το άλλο με τη φαντασία. Για να ξέρω δηλαδή...





> Γιατί διαστρεβλώνουμε τα πάντα εν αγνοία μας; Γιατί πέφτει ο ρελές μας  σε κάθε τι που ωφελεί τον Άνθρωπο, τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό; Γιατί  καθυστερούμε πια την εξέλιξη μας; Γιατί κρατάμε με άγκυρα πίσω ανθρώπους  που θέλουν να μάθουν και να εργαστούν για το κοινό όφελος του Ανθρώπου;  Γιατί δεν βλέπουμε μέσα μας τι μας ωφέλει ώς σύνολο ώς κοινωνία  ανθρώπων; Ο σοφός μας δείχνει με το δάχτυλο το φεγγάρι και εμείς  βλέπουμε ακόμα το δάχτυλο!



Δεν κρατάμε κανένα. 1+1 κάνει 2. Κάποιοι αποφάσισαν ότι δεν τους αρέσει αυτό, απλώς επειδή οι υπόλοιποι τους είπαν πως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα. Έτσι, αρχίζουν να ψάχνονται για το αν κάνει 3, 4, 5, 9000, 546738, κ.λ.π. Ψάξτε όσο θέλετε. Οι αριθμοί δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ. Το ίδιο και οι ιδέες σας! Καμιά που να δουλεύει όμως δεν μας δείξατε! Ενώ όλες οι συσκευές που χρησιμοποιείτε στην καθημερινή σας ζωή φτιάχτηκαν ακριβώς με εκείνες τις θεωρίες που δεν σας αρέσουν, και όμως δουλεύουν! Τελικά το αεικίνητο δεν φτιάχτηκε επειδή το πολεμάει το κατεστημένο της επιστήμης; Φτιάξτε ένα και δείξτε το! Μέχρι στιγμής η μόνη απόδειξη για την δυνατότητα κατασκευής του είναι η εξής: "Δεν μπορεί να μην γίνεται"! Καμιά κατασκευή όμως δεν βλέπουμε!





> Ο Γκέρικε εκτέλεσε το 1645 μπροστά στον αυτοκράτορα ένα εντυπωσιακό πείραμα, αφήνοντας άλογα να διαχωρήσουν δύο μεταλλικά ημισφαίρια, τα οποία σχημάτιζαν μια αεροστεγή σφαίρα, από την οποία είχε αφαιρεθεί ο αέρας. Η ατμοσφαιρική πίεση ήταν τόσο μεγάλη ώστε δεν επέτρεπε στα άλογα να διαχωρίσουν τα ημισφαίρια. Τα ημισφαίρια αυτά ονομάστηκαν _Μαγδεμβούργια, επειδή ο Γκέρικε ήταν δήμαρχος της πόλης του Magdenburg._
> Αυτή η σφαίρα που βρήκε αυτήν την ενέργεια?
> Από το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας.
> Πόση ενέργεια κατανάλωσε με την αντλία ώστε τα άλογα να μην μπορούν να την ξεκολλήσουν?



Όχι βέβαια από το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας, αλλά από τον αέρα που αφαίρεσε από μέσα της η αντλία. Η πίεση της ατμόσφαιρας υπήρχε και πριν την αφαίρεση του αέρα της σφαίρας. Αλλά τότε δεν εμπόδιζε τα άλογα να διαχωρίσουν τα ημισφαίρια. Η αντλία για να πάρει τον αέρα υπό χαμηλή πίεση μέσα από τη σφαίρα και να τον βγάλει στο περιβάλλον υπό υψηλή πίεση, χρειάστηκε ενέργεια. Αν ίση με αυτή την ενέργεια είχε αποθηκευθεί π.χ. σε ένα ελατήριο, αυτό θα μπορούσε να τραβήξει τα τοιχώματα της σφαίρας και να τα διαχωρίσει.





> Κανείς δεν απάντησε στην ερώτηση που λέει.
> Αν έχουμε 500 φτερωτές ή πέντε χιλιάδες φτερωτές μέσα στον σωλήνα θα ενεργοποιηθούν όλες το ίδιο με τα ίδια κυβικά κενού ναι ή όχι.
> Αν ναι τότε έχουμε πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτή που καταναλώσαμε για την δημιουργία του κενού.
> Όπως τα άλογα που δεν μπορούν να αναμετρηθούν με το βάρος της ατμόσφαιρας.
> Όπως το νερό που δεν πέφτει από τον σωλήνα όταν έχουμε κλείσει το ένα στόμιό του.



Όχι. Τα άλογα μπορούν να αναμετρηθούν με την πίεση του αέρα. Απλώς ήταν λίγα τα άλογα. Επίσης το νερό δεν πέφτει αν το έχουμε μέσα σε ένα ποτήρι. Στη μια περίπτωση είναι κλεισμένο από πάνω στην άλλη από κάτω. Δεν παράγει ενέργεια σε καμιά περίπτωση.





> Μου θυμίζετε το michanikos.gr που έγραφα σαν Γιαννης-ιος και μετά από  250000 επισκέψεις, και 3000 απαντήσεις στο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει για το  αντισεισμικό, όλοι ήταν αντίθετοι, και τα αποτελέσματα των πειραμάτων  έδειξαν ότι είχα δίκαιο σε αυτά που έλεγα.
> 
> Τώρα εγώ τι να πω σε όλους αυτούς τους μηχανικούς?



Επ' αυτού δεν ξέρω να πω κάτι. Δεν έχω τέτοιες γνώσεις, και να πω την αλήθεια δεν διάβασα το κείμενο.





> Την πίεση δεν την σταματά τίποτα που θα είναι ποιο αδύναμο από αυτήν



Οπότε η αντλία που βγάζει έξω τον αέρα πόση δύναμη πρέπει να έχει, αφού για να κάνει τη δουλειά της πρέπει να υπερνικήσει αυτήν ακριβώς την πίεση;





> Απώλειες έχουν όλα τα μηχανήματα λόγο τριβής.... ακόμη και τα Α.Τ.Μ ...και το δικό μου.
> Όχι δεν έχει φτερωτές....δουλεύει όπως η βολίδα του αεροβόλου....δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα.
> Να σας πω τι πιστεύω και το έχω καταθέσει για πατέντα πριν λίγες μέρες.
> Το αυτοκίνητο χρησιμοποιεί το καύσιμο το οποίο του δίνει ενέργεια.
> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον αέρα ο οποίος μου δίνει ενέργεια.
> Έχω για βενζινάδικο τον ουρανό με τα άστρα.
> Δεν είναι αεικίνητο......απλώς άλλαξα βενζινάδικο. 
> Αεικίνητο υπάρχει και λέγετε ανεμογεννήτρια.....ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους από αυτά που μάθατε και αποδείξετε στον κόσμο τι σημαίνει Έλληνας.
> Όλους αυτούς που είναι κολλημένοι στην πεπατημένη, τους θεωρώ τουλάχιστον αδρανεί  στοιχεία.
> ...



Κι εγώ τώρα θα κατοχυρώσω μια ευρεσιτεχνία. Η κατασκευή μου είναι πολύ πρωτοποριακή. "Φούξια σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό 5V, 0.5Α"! Είμαι περήφανος που είμαι Έλληνας και που κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε ποτέ να φτιάξει κάτι τέτοιο. Είμαι και ο πρώτος.

----------

Nemmesis (07-03-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Απώλειες έχουν όλα τα μηχανήματα λόγο τριβής.... ακόμη και τα Α.Τ.Μ ...και το δικό μου.
> Όχι δεν έχει φτερωτές....δουλεύει όπως η βολίδα του αεροβόλου....δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα.
> Να σας πω τι πιστεύω και το έχω καταθέσει για πατέντα πριν λίγες μέρες.
> Το αυτοκίνητο χρησιμοποιεί το καύσιμο το οποίο του δίνει ενέργεια.
> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον αέρα ο οποίος μου δίνει ενέργεια.
> Έχω για βενζινάδικο τον ουρανό με τα άστρα.
> Δεν είναι αεικίνητο......απλώς άλλαξα βενζινάδικο. 
> Αεικίνητο υπάρχει και λέγετε ανεμογεννήτρια.....ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους από αυτά που μάθατε και αποδείξετε στον κόσμο τι σημαίνει Έλληνας.
> Όλους αυτούς που είναι κολλημένοι στην πεπατημένη, τους θεωρώ τουλάχιστον αδρανεί  στοιχεία.
> ...



εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει το οτι αλλαξες βενζιναδικο... εμενα με ενδιαφερει οτι θες να εχεις περισσοτερα απο αυτα που θα παρεις απο το βενζιναδικο σου... οσο για τις πατεντες... τι να λεμε τωρα.. και τα μανταλακια μαλλον καποιος θα τα εχει πατενταρει.....

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αεικίνητο υπάρχει και λέγετε ανεμογεννήτρια.....ξεκολλήστε επιτέλους από αυτά που μάθατε και αποδείξετε στον κόσμο τι σημαίνει Έλληνας.



δεν ψαχνεις σε κανα λεξικο τι σημαινει η λεξη αεικινητο???? μεγαλε εφευρετη... σωσε την ελλαδα...

----------


## seismic

> δεν ψαχνεις σε κανα λεξικο τι σημαινει η λεξη αεικινητο???? μεγαλε εφευρετη... σωσε την ελλαδα...



Αυτά έλεγε και ο Σολωμός και τον κάνανε κονσέρβα.

----------


## PCMan

> Κι εγώ τώρα θα κατοχυρώσω μια ευρεσιτεχνία. Η κατασκευή μου είναι πολύ πρωτοποριακή. "Φούξια σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό 5V, 0.5Α"! Είμαι περήφανος που είμαι Έλληνας και που κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε ποτέ να φτιάξει κάτι τέτοιο. Είμαι και ο πρώτος.



Σε πρόλαβε ο κινέζος! και 1Α παρακαλώ, όχι 0,5Α!

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε πρόλαβε ο κινέζος! και 1Α παρακαλώ, όχι 0,5Α!



Αυτό είναι ροζ, το δικό μου θα είναι φούξια. Άρα δεν με πρόλαβε.

----------


## seismic

> εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει το οτι αλλαξες βενζιναδικο... εμενα με ενδιαφερει οτι θες να εχεις περισσοτερα απο αυτα που θα παρεις απο το βενζιναδικο σου....



 Γιατί σε ενδιαφέρει φίλε μου....μαζί τα πληρώνουμε?
Κοίτα αν το καύσιμο είναι τσάμπα, δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν οι απώλειες.
Και τι με νοιάζει αν έχω απώλειες ενέργειας....βάζω περισσότερο καύσιμο αέρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτά έλεγε και ο Σολωμός και τον κάνανε κονσέρβα.



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Αυτό μ' άρεσε!!!!!!!

Αλλά και ο Tesla (του οποίου είσαι θαυμαστής φαντάζομαι) δεν τα πήγε καλύτερα!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## tao

Όλοι η ιστορία μου θύμισε έναν έλληνα επιστήμονα(έτσι αυτοαποκαλούνταν) δεν θιμαμε το όνομα του τώρα θα το βρω και θα  σας το πω
Το πείραμα του έλεγε το έξεις έχουμε έναν μεγάλο σωλήνα κατά μήκους αυτού βάζουμε ανεμογεννήτριες η μια του πλευρά θα είναι ανοιχτή και η Αλή κλειστή και εκεί θα περιέχει έναν μηχανισμό που δημιουργεί κενό καίγοντας την ίδια την ατμόσφαιρα με ένα καύσιμο το όπιο το ονόμαζε κόκκινο υδράργυρο αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την ροή του αέρα με αποτέλεσμα να κινούνται η ανεμογεννήτριες και να παράγουν ρεύμα.
Αυτός ο άνθρωπος έλεγε πως  είχε φτιάξει και ένα αεροπλάνο το οποίο έκαιγε και αυτό τον κόκκινο υδράργυρο και γίνονταν το εξής φαινόμενο αυτό το αεροπλάνο επιδι έκαιγε την ατμόσφαιρα γύρο του αυτό αιωρούταν στο κενό με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει τριβές και αντιστάσεις έτσι με ένα μικρό (έλικα?)η κάτι τέτοιο το προωθούσε μπροστά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν Ισσέ εσύ αυτός !!!!!!
Βεβαία δεν είναι κάτι από αυτά πιστευτό άπλα το θυμήθηκα και το είπα
Χα μαρτύρησα το μυστικό σου

----------


## genti

> Πέρα απο το άρθρο γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω; Υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια στα γρφόμενα;
> 
> http://miastala.com/s/archives/20567



[energy from the vacuum].Καλησπέρα,για αυτό το θέμα έχω "ασκολοθι" παρα πολύ και έχω φιάξει πολλά μηχανήματα,δεν ξέρω όμως ακόμα αν θα μου επιτρέπεται να μιλήσω για αυτό το θέμα. είχα βάλει 2 "δηικαμου" video στο forum αλλα τα τράβηξα πάλι,μπορεί να μιλήσω αργότερα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## tao

> [energy from the vacuum].Καλησπέρα,για αυτό το θέμα έχω "ασκολοθι" παρα πολύ και έχω φιάξει πολλά μηχανήματα,δεν ξέρω όμως ακόμα αν θα μου επιτρέπεται να μιλήσω για αυτό το θέμα. είχα βάλει 2 "δηικαμου" video στο forum αλλα τα τράβηξα πάλι,μπορεί να μιλήσω αργότερα δεν ξέρω.



Πλακά κάνεις μα και φυσικά αν έχεις φτιάξει κάτι τέτοιο θα θέλαμε να το δούμε όποτε να το μοιραστής μαζί μας

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

το αεικινητο υπαρχει: ειναι οι θεωριες των "δηθεν" εφευρετων, αεικινητες

----------


## seismic

ΤΟ ΠΙΕΖΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ
Είναι γνωστό από τη Μηχανική Ρευστών και την Υδραυλική ότι η ειδική μηχανική
ενέργεια ενός σωματιδίου υγρού ανά μονάδα βάρους μπορεί να δοθεί από έναν τύπο ο οποίος μετρά
 Πίεση
 Ειδικό βάρος
Απόσταση από το επίπεδο αναφοράς
  Ταχύτητα ροής
  Επιτάχυνση βαρύτητας

----------


## Nemmesis

> ΤΟ ΠΙΕΖΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ
> Είναι γνωστό από τη Μηχανική Ρευστών και την Υδραυλική ότι η ειδική μηχανική
> ενέργεια ενός σωματιδίου υγρού ανά μονάδα βάρους μπορεί να δοθεί από έναν τύπο ο οποίος μετρά
>  Πίεση
>  Ειδικό βάρος
> Απόσταση από το επίπεδο αναφοράς
>   Ταχύτητα ροής
>   Επιτάχυνση βαρύτητας



ε και??? κατι μας ειπες...

----------


## -nikos-

> ΤΟ ΠΙΕΖΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ
> Είναι γνωστό από τη Μηχανική Ρευστών και την Υδραυλική ότι η ειδική μηχανική
> ενέργεια ενός σωματιδίου υγρού ανά μονάδα βάρους μπορεί να δοθεί από έναν τύπο ο οποίος μετρά
> Πίεση
> Ειδικό βάρος
> Απόσταση από το επίπεδο αναφοράς
> Ταχύτητα ροής
> Επιτάχυνση βαρύτητας




χθες στα ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ στην ετ3 εδηξε μια 
ευευρεση ενος λαρισαιου [ΣΟΥΚΟς Ρομποτικς] 
που εκανε κατι πολυ εξυπνο.
οπως ξερουμε οταν κλεινουμε την βρυση η πιεση μεσα στο οικιακο δικτιο
αυξανετε μεχρι να ερθει στην ιδια με το δικτιο του δημου.[αφου οταν ανοιξαμε την βρυση στο 
οικιακο δυκτιο υπηρξε ανακουφιση]
Ο ευευρετης εβαλε παραλληλα με το οικιακο δικτιο
μια ''φουσκα'' με εμβολο που καταληγει σε μια ηλεκτρογεννητρια.
καθε φορα που καποιος ανοιγει την βρυση η πιεση πευτει και το 
εμβολο κινητε εμπρος παραγωντας ενεργεια,,μετα οταν κλεισουμε την βρυση
το εμβολο πιεζεται πισω παραγωντας ξανα ενεργεια.
ετσι οπωτε χρησιμοποιουμε την βρυση η διαφωρα πιεσης μετατρεπεται σε ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια.
χωρις καν επιβαρυνση περισωτερου νερου αφου οταν ανοιγει η βρυση 
περνουμε και την ποσωτητα νερου που ειχε αποθυκευτει οταν κλεισαμε την βρυση :Smile: ,

-
σε μια πολυκατοικια μπορει να χρεισιμοποιηθει και η ρωη του νερου με υδροτουρμπινα
μιας και η καταναλωση των διαμερισματων ειναι ενα σεβαστο ποσο κυβικων νερου.
-
 :Wink:  :Wink: ,,ολα τα παραπανω φυσικα δεν τα περιεγραψε η εκπομπη αλλα 
οταν ενας ευευρετης ακουει εναν αλλον ευευρετη καταλαβενει 
''τι λεει ο ποιητης''



δεν ειναι αικεινητο αλλα μια πολυ καλη ιδεα ανακυκλωσης.

----------

seismic (10-03-12)

----------


## seismic

> ε και??? κατι μας ειπες...



 Δεν θα στο ξαναπώ.... ο nikos με κατάλαβε.... :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν θα στο ξαναπώ.... ο nikos με κατάλαβε....



καλα... μακαρι να καταλαβαινες και εσυ...

----------


## Nemmesis

> χθες στα ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ στην ετ3 εδηξε μια 
> ευευρεση ενος λαρισαιου [ΣΟΥΚΟς Ρομποτικς] 
> που εκανε κατι πολυ εξυπνο.
> οπως ξερουμε οταν κλεινουμε την βρυση η πιεση μεσα στο οικιακο δικτιο
> αυξανετε μεχρι να ερθει στην ιδια με το δικτιο του δημου.[αφου οταν ανοιξαμε την βρυση στο 
> οικιακο δυκτιο υπηρξε ανακουφιση]
> Ο ευευρετης εβαλε παραλληλα με το οικιακο δικτιο
> μια ''φουσκα'' με εμβολο που καταληγει σε μια ηλεκτρογεννητρια.
> καθε φορα που καποιος ανοιγει την βρυση η πιεση πευτει και το 
> ...



ωραια.... ε και???? κατι εκανε και αυτος... μπορει πολυ πιο απλα με εναν μικρο "υδροστροβιλο" να παρει την ενεργεια του νερου οταν ανοιγεις την βριση... μην μου πεις οτι αυτο θα εχει λιγοτερη αποδοση απο οτι το κολπο με την σαμπρελα....επισης τετοιες ιδιες υπαρχουν ΠΟΛΛΕΣ!!! πχ μια ειναι στα ασανσερ... οταν κατεβαινουν αντι υδραβλικου φρενου να μπαινει μια γεννητρια... εαν εσυ το βρισκεις αυτο αποδοτικο σου δινω το δικαιωμα να πας να το πατενταρεις... επισης αεικινητα ειναι και τα λουκια απο τις σκεπες... μπορεις εκει να βαλεις μια γεννητρια και ετσι οταν θα βρεχει και κατσουφιαζει ο κοσμος εσυ θα χαιρεσαι γιατι θα εχεις φως το βραδυ... και σε αυτο εδω δεν διεκδικω copyrights... υπαρχουν και αλλα στο μυαλο μου αλλα τα κραταω για αλλο ποστ.... εαν δεχεσε να γινεις χρηματοδοτης μου κανω οτι θες...

----------

minusplus (11-03-12)

----------


## seismic

Θυμάσαι τι έγινε στο Μεξικό με την έκρηξη της πλατφόρμας πετρελαίου πέρυσι και πόσα δισεκατομμύρια πληρώθηκαν πρόσφατα για αποζημίωση? 
Μπορείς να σώσεις και την θάλασσα από τις πετρελαιοκηλίδες, κατασκευάζοντας ένα χωνί το οποίο θα ανοίγει πάνω από την πετρελαιοκηλίδα και το άλλο μικρό άκρο του να φέρει μία σωλήνα η οποία θα μαζεύει το πετρέλαιο που θα καταλήγει σε αυτή διότι είναι πιο ελαφρύ από το νερό, και με μία αντλία να το φέρνεις στην επιφάνεια και να το αποθηκεύεις σε ένα τάνκερ. 
Τόσο απλές είναι οι εφευρέσεις...και όμως ο Έλληνας που την πατεντάρισε είναι ο τρελός του χωριού στην Ελλάδα.
Την πούλησε τελικά στην Sell στην Αγγλία, αφού κάποιοι έξυπνοι την απόρριψαν στην Ελλάδα? 
Τέτοιες ιδέες υπάρχουν πολλές.....μόνο που οι ιδέες είναι για έξυπνους???
Πόσο έξυπνοι είμαστε....στην Ελλάδα παίρνουν δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας 250 Έλληνες κάθε χρόνο.
Καμία από αυτές τις εφευρέσεις δεν έγινε προιόν στην Ελλάδα.
Εγώ έχω εφεύρει το καλύτερο σύστημα και μέθοδο κατασκευής αντισεισμικών κατασκευών.
Απλώς βίδωσα την κατασκευή με το έδαφος....
Θα με αφήσουν να το κατασκευάσω........όχι γιατί θίγω συμφέροντα και δεν έχω και χρήματα.
Το κράτος δεν χρηματοδοτεί φυσικά πρόσωπα....μόνο πανεπιστήμια για έρευνα με 1,5 δισ,, το χρόνο.
Και όμως το 99% των εφευρέσεων είναι από φυσικά πρόσωπα...σου λέει κάτι αυτό ...για ανάπτυξη και πράσινα άλογα?
Εμένα μου θυμίζει το μεγάλο φαγοπότι.

----------


## tao

Θα πρότεινα στον admin να ανοίξει μια νέα ενότητα με τίτλο  ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΕΙΣ μιας και έχουμε πόλου να συζητάμε πάνωσε αυτά τα θέματα αν ένας από εσάς που αυτοαποκαλείτε εφευρέτης και έχει κατοχυρώσειτην ηδέα του δεν θα ήταν θέμα να την παρουσιάσει στο forum τι λέτε?  Προσωπικά έχω γνωρίσει πολλούς τέτοιους που μονόλόγια είναι και τη δεν έχω τάξει για να δω κάτι από αυτά που λένε να το δω να δουλεύει

----------


## tao

Έκανα και εγώ μια ανακάλυψη θα παίξει  :Tongue2: 

troll_science_free_energy_for_life_3538.jpg

----------


## genti

> Πλακά κάνεις μα και φυσικά αν έχεις φτιάξει κάτι τέτοιο θα θέλαμε να το δούμε όποτε να το μοιραστής μαζί μας



A006.jpgDSC02900.jpgDSC02903.jpgΦωτογραφία0213.jpg Μια μικρή γεύση.Αλλα και όπως είπες πιο πάνω ο admin θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει μια νέα ενότητα με τίτλο ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΕΙΣ μιας και έχουμε πόλη να συζητάμε πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> A006.jpgDSC02900.jpgDSC02903.jpgΦωτογραφία0213.jpg Μια μικρή γεύση.Αλλα και όπως είπες πιο πάνω ο admin θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει μια νέα ενότητα με τίτλο ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΕΙΣ μιας και έχουμε πόλη να συζητάμε πάνωσε αυτά τα θέματα.



κριμα τα λεφτα σου...

----------


## seismic

Ρίξε το αυτοκίνητο  μέσα σε ποτάμι, και σίγουρα θα έχεις  πολύ ενέργεια. 



> Έκανα και εγώ μια ανακάλυψη θα παίξει 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30511

----------


## genti

> κριμα τα λεφτα σου...



Δεν "κριαζετε" να το πεις,εγώ ξέρω τι κάνω δεν είμαι πρωτάρης αλλα και πρωτάρης να είμαι αξίζει να "ασκολιθις" με πειράματα αν θηελούμε να έχει και η ελλάδα επιστήμονες όπως είχε στα παλιά τα "κρονια" , αλλιώς ούτε "πουδιλατα" δεν θα μπορούμε να "φιαξουμε".[ Η Αλεπού όταν δεν μπορούσε να φτάσει τα σταφύλια έλεγε δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα ] Οποτε η θεωρία με την πράξη έχει πολύ διαφορα ............Όλα τα μηχανήματα που έχω φιάξει δουλεύουν μια χαρά και με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## tao

[Ωραία και δεν θέλεις να μας πεις δυο λόγια για το τι μας προσφέρει τι κερδίζουμε από την κατασκευή σου??
Γιατί με το φτωχό μου μυαλό καταλαβαίνω ότι με κάποιον τρόπο για να δώσει ενέργεια πρέπει να περιστραφεί άρα δεν είναι _energy from the vacuum αλά μετατρέπει την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρισμό._
_Εγώ λιπών που είμαι ο επενδυτής γιατί να επενδύσω σε αυτό???_
_Αν θέλεις βοήθησε μας να καταλάβουμε_
QUOTE=genti;506146]A006.jpgDSC02900.jpgDSC02903.jpgΦωτογραφία0213.jpg Μια μικρή γεύση.Αλλα και όπως είπες πιο πάνω ο admin θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει μια νέα ενότητα με τίτλο ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΕΙΣ μιας και έχουμε πόλη να συζητάμε πάνωσε αυτά τα θέματα.[/QUOTE]

----------


## tao

τελεια!!!!!





> Ρίξε το αυτοκίνητο μέσα σε ποτάμι, και σίγουρα θα έχεις πολύ ενέργεια.

----------


## lynx

> A006.jpgDSC02900.jpgDSC02903.jpgΦωτογραφία0213.jpg



τι ειναι αυτά τα μοτόρια ρε παιδιά? δουλέυουν μόνα τους?  :Cool: 

αν δεν κάνω λάθος οτι κατασκευές με αεικίνητα έχουν παρουσιαστεί είτε ειναι απάτη είτε
κάποια στιγμή σταματάνε... μήπως θα πρέπει πρότα να κατανοήσουμε λίγο περισσότερο τον κόσμο 
γύρω μας προκειμένου να δικαιολογηθεί η ένθερμη υποστήριξη ή απόρριψη τους?

----------


## seismic

Αν μία ανεμογεννήτρια διεγείρει αυτές τις κεφαλές αεροσυμπιεστών http://www.airblock.gr/aerosympieste...ympieston.html και αποθηκεύσουμε αέρα.
Και μετά κινήσουμε αυτό το Μοτέρ αέρος το οποίο το έχουμε συνδέσει με μία γεννήτρια.....δεν θα παράγουμε ρεύμα?
Η ανεμογεννήτρια με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία δεν θα αποθηκεύει ενέργεια με μικρές φορτίσεις ανέμου?

Η ανεμογεννήτρια με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία δεν θα επιτυγχάνει περισσότερες στροφές προς την γεννήτρια μέσο του μοτέρ και του πεπιεσμένου αέρα?
Έστω και αν πρέπει να βάλουμε και έναν πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών μεταξύ μοτέρ αέρος και γεννήτριας.
Στην ουσία η αποθήκευση αέρα είναι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας και στροφών προς την γεννήτρια.

Έτσι θα λύσουμε τουλάχιστον το πρόβλημα των γεννητριών οι οποίες χρειάζονται 1500 στροφές το λεπτό για να παράγουν ρεύμα.

Αν τοποθετήσουμε μικρή κεφαλή αεροσυμπιεστή, στις αρχικές πιέσεις η ανεμογεννήτρια θα διεγείρεται με ασθενείς ανέμους.
Η μεγάλη ανεμογεννήτρια σίγουρα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με την γεννήτρια μέσο πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών....αλλά σε μικρές οικιακές ανεμογεννήτριες πιστεύω αυτή είναι η λύση, ώστε να διεγείρουμε δυναμό αυτοκινήτου χωρίς νέα περιέλιξη.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## mihalas2

> Αν μία ανεμογεννήτρια διεγείρει αυτές τις κεφαλές αεροσυμπιεστών http://www.airblock.gr/aerosympieste...ympieston.html και αποθηκεύσουμε αέρα.
> Και μετά κινήσουμε αυτό το Μοτέρ αέρος το οποίο το έχουμε συνδέσει με μία γεννήτρια.....δεν θα παράγουμε ρεύμα?
> Η ανεμογεννήτρια με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία δεν θα αποθηκεύει ενέργεια με μικρές φορτίσεις ανέμου?
> 
> Η ανεμογεννήτρια με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία δεν θα επιτυγχάνει περισσότερες στροφές προς την γεννήτρια μέσο του μοτέρ και του πεπιεσμένου αέρα?
> Έστω και αν πρέπει να βάλουμε και έναν πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών μεταξύ μοτέρ αέρος και γεννήτριας.
> Στην ουσία η αποθήκευση αέρα είναι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας και στροφών προς την γεννήτρια.
> 
> Έτσι θα λύσουμε τουλάχιστον το πρόβλημα των γεννητριών οι οποίες χρειάζονται 1500 στροφές το λεπτό για να παράγουν ρεύμα.
> ...





φιλε ιωαννη 



πολυ ευκολο για να ειναι αληθινο!

μηχανολογικα δεν στεκει τιποτε απο οτι ειπες !

για να καταλαβεις....
για να βρεις τι αερα θα σου παραγει η κεφαλη 
που θα χρησιμοποιησεις

ο τυπος ειναι...

ακτινα 
επι ακτινα 
επι 3,14
επι διαδρομη
επι στροφες το λεπτο
αυτο θα σου δωσει τα λιτρα που θα χρειαστεις για να περιστρεψεις 
το εκαστοτε μοτερ (και πιστεψε με ειναι παααααααρα πολλα)

επειτα την δυναμη που χρειαζεσαι σε κινητηρα
για να λειτουργησει η κεφαλη 
στην πιεση που θα πρεπει για να πληροι την  ροπη του αερομοτερ

ο τυπος ειναι......

λιτρα το λεπτο
 επι πιεση 
δια το 450
 και αυτο θα σου δωσει την δυναμη του κινητηρα σε ιππους

αν μετα απο αυτα 
καταφερεις να παραξεις μεγαλυτερη ενεργεια απο αυτην που θα καταναλωσεις.........

.....ε ,  ναι το βρηκες το αεικινητο.!!!


υγ
 με αυτα που ειπα 
 δεν προσπαθω να σε αποτρεψω απο τις οποιες ιδεες σου
συνεχισε .
αλλα προσπαθησε να τεκμηριωνεις αυτα που λες

φιλικα μιχαλης

----------

seismic (11-03-12)

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

[QUOTE=tao;506177][Ωραία και δεν θέλεις να μας πεις δυο λόγια για το τι μας προσφέρει τι κερδίζουμε από την κατασκευή σου??
α) Γιατί με το φτωχό μου μυαλό καταλαβαίνω ότι με κάποιον τρόπο για να δώσει ενέργεια πρέπει να περιστραφεί άρα δεν είναι _energy from the vacuum αλά μετατρέπει την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρισμό._
_Εγώ λoιπόν που είμαι ο επενδυτής γιατί να επενδύσω σε αυτό???_
_β)_ _Αν θέλεις βοήθησε μας να καταλάβουμε_ [QUOTE]

α) Εν συντομία, δεν μετατρέπει την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρισμό.

β) Ας πιάσουμε τον Ενεργοποιητή *SSG* Schematic2.jpgΌπως βλέπουμε το κύκλωμα είναι πολύ απλό! Οι μπαταρίες είναι το πιο σημαντικό  κομμάτι για οποιονδήποτε Ενεργοποιητή. Εάν καταλάβουμε πως  αντιμετωπίζουμε τις μπαταρίες με τον συμβατικό τρόπο, *τότε έχουμε αποτύχει παταγωδώς!* Δοκίμασε να το φτιάξεις, βάλε το να λειτουργήσει και μετά εδώ είμαστε! Οτι απορία έχεις απλά ρώτα.Να θυμάσαι κάτι μονάχα, *ξέχνα ότι ξέρεις* απο συμβατικό ρεύμα και αρχές διατήρησης ενέργειας κτλ. Γίνε μαθητής!

----------


## seismic

Δες δεν μιλώ για αεικίνητο τουλάχιστο σε αυτήν την θεωρεία.
Ούτε για απώλειες ενέργειας.
Σίγουρα μηχανολογικές συνδέσεις έχουν ενεργειακές απώλειες  σε θερμότητα.
Ρωτώ αν είναι εφικτή η μέθοδος αυτή, με ανεμογεννήτρια που οι φτερωτές της φέρουν την αναγκαία ισχύ.  
Φιλικά Γιάννης.

----------


## Nemmesis

> α) Εν συντομία, δεν μετατρέπει την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρισμό.
> 
> β) *ξέχνα ότι ξέρεις απο συμβατικό ρεύμα και αρχές διατήρησης ενέργειας κτλ.* Γίνε μαθητής!



α) εν συντομια εσυ κανεις λαθος..

β)και γιατι??? επειδη δεν σε βολευει στην κατασκευη σου???? ελεος.... και εγω σου λεω οτι 1+1 κανει 3 απλα το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να ξεχασεις τα μαθηματικα που εκανες στο δημοτικο και απλα να με πιστεψεις... ετσι αμεσως αμεσως απο το 3βγαζω το 1+1 και μου μενει 1 αρα εχω ενεργεια απο το τιποτα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δες δεν μιλώ για αεικίνητο τουλάχιστο σε αυτήν την θεωρεία.
> Ούτε για απώλειες ενέργειας.
> Σίγουρα μηχανολογικές συνδέσεις έχουν ενεργειακές απώλειες  σε θερμότητα.
> Ρωτώ αν είναι εφικτή η μέθοδος αυτή, με ανεμογεννήτρια που οι φτερωτές της φέρουν την αναγκαία ισχύ.  
> Φιλικά Γιάννης.



εφικτη ειναι.. ΑΛΛΑ... 
επειδη εχεις παρα πολλες αλλαγες στην μορφη της ενεργειας εχεις και πολλες απωλειες... αυτο που λες  "_Έστω και αν πρέπει να βάλουμε και έναν  πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών μεταξύ μοτέρ αέρος και γεννήτριας.
Στην ουσία η αποθήκευση αέρα είναι ένας  πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας και στροφών προς την γεννήτρια."_ ειναι λαθος γιατι η ενεργεια που θα παρεις απο τον αποθηκευμενο αερα θα ειναι λιγοτερη απο την ενεργεια που θα χρειαστεις για να αποθηκευσεις τον αερα... και ο "πολλαπλασιαστης στροφων" δεν ειναι πολλαπλασιαστης ενεργειας... θα ανεβασει τις στροφες ΑΛΛΑ θα ριξει την ροπη... και αυτος επισης θα εχει απωλειες αρα θα περνεις τελικα λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο οτι του δινεις...

----------


## tao

Κίτα να μπω στην διαδικασία να φτιάξω κάτι το οποίο δεν καταλαβαίνω η πιστεύω ότι δεν δουλεύει γιατί να το Κάνο??
Αυτό που θα με ενδιέφερε πραγματικά είναι να μου περιγράψεις με απλά λόγια τι ακριβώς κάνει δεν ρωτώ για να χλεβασω κανέναν απλά πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν μπορούσε κάποιος να μας πει τι κάνει???
Και το πρώτο που μας έδηξες και το δεύτερο δεν το καταλαβαίνω παράγει μόνο του ενεργια??? Περιστρέφετε???



β) Ας πιάσουμε τον Ενεργοποιητή *SSG* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30569Όπως βλέπουμε το κύκλωμα είναι πολύ απλό! Οι μπαταρίες είναι το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι για οποιονδήποτε Ενεργοποιητή. Εάν καταλάβουμε πως αντιμετωπίζουμε τις μπαταρίες με τον συμβατικό τρόπο, *τότε έχουμε αποτύχει παταγωδώς!* Δοκίμασε να το φτιάξεις, βάλε το να λειτουργήσει και μετά εδώ είμαστε! Οτι απορία έχεις απλά ρώτα.Να θυμάσαι κάτι μονάχα, *ξέχνα ότι ξέρεις* απο συμβατικό ρεύμα και αρχές διατήρησης ενέργειας κτλ. Γίνε μαθητής! [/QUOTE]

----------


## tao

Καλά αυτό δεν τον νοιάζει για τη την ενεργια την παίρνει τσάμπα από τον αέρα εκι ποντάρει κατάλαβες??






> εφικτη ειναι.. ΑΛΛΑ... 
> επειδη εχεις παρα πολλες αλλαγες στην μορφη της ενεργειας εχεις και πολλες απωλειες... αυτο που λες "_Έστω και αν πρέπει να βάλουμε και έναν πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών μεταξύ μοτέρ αέρος και γεννήτριας.
> Στην ουσία η αποθήκευση αέρα είναι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας και στροφών προς την γεννήτρια."_ ειναι λαθος γιατι η ενεργεια που θα παρεις απο τον αποθηκευμενο αερα θα ειναι λιγοτερη απο την ενεργεια που θα χρειαστεις για να αποθηκευσεις τον αερα... και ο "πολλαπλασιαστης στροφων" δεν ειναι πολλαπλασιαστης ενεργειας... θα ανεβασει τις στροφες ΑΛΛΑ θα ριξει την ροπη... και αυτος επισης θα εχει απωλειες αρα θα περνεις τελικα λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο οτι του δινεις...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλά αυτό δεν τον νοιάζει για τη την ενεργια την παίρνει τσάμπα από τον αέρα εκι ποντάρει κατάλαβες??



ναι απλα θελω να του πω οτι τελικα θα παρει λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο οτι αν απλα φορτιζες απλα με μια ανεμογεννητρια μπαταριες... και ξερεις.. πιο πολυ δεν μπορω τα κουλα του τυπου "πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας"  και το "αεικινητο" ειναι το "αγαπημενο" μου θεμα... οπως θελουν αυτοι και καλα να μας ξυπνισουν ετσι θελω και εγω να ξυπνισω αυτους...

----------


## seismic

> ναι απλα θελω να του πω οτι τελικα θα παρει λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο οτι αν απλα φορτιζες απλα με μια ανεμογεννητρια μπαταριες... και ξερεις.. πιο πολυ δεν μπορω τα κουλα του τυπου "πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας"  και το "αεικινητο" ειναι το "αγαπημενο" μου θεμα... οπως θελουν αυτοι και καλα να μας ξυπνισουν ετσι θελω και εγω να ξυπνισω αυτους...



Απώλειες έχει και το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων ... αυτό  εννοούσα πολλαπλασιαστή ( λάθος έκφραση )
Δεν θέλω να ξυπνήσω κανένα....ούτε έχω προσωπικά με κανένα.
Συνεργασία θέλω και απόψεις.
Στην Ελλάδα η πρώτη λέξη σε κυκλοφορία είναι το ( μ@λ@κ@ς ) η δεύτερη λέξη που κυκλοφορεί είναι το ( δεν γίνεται ).... καμιά φορά τις λένε και μαζί ( δεν γίνετε ρε μ@λ@κ@ )
Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα αυτοί που έφτιαξαν την Ακρόπολη δεν έλεγαν ( δεν γίνετε ) έλεγαν ( γίνετε )

----------


## tao

> ναι απλα θελω να του πω οτι τελικα θα παρει λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο οτι αν απλα φορτιζες απλα με μια ανεμογεννητρια μπαταριες... και ξερεις.. πιο πολυ δεν μπορω τα κουλα του τυπου "πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας" και το "αεικινητο" ειναι το "αγαπημενο" μου θεμα... οπως θελουν αυτοι και καλα να μας ξυπνισουν ετσι θελω και εγω να ξυπνισω αυτους...



Καλά και εγώ τρελαίναμε με κάτι τέτοια

----------


## Nemmesis

> Απώλειες έχει και το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων ... αυτό  εννοούσα πολλαπλασιαστή ( λάθος έκφραση )
> Δεν θέλω να ξυπνήσω κανένα....ούτε έχω προσωπικά με κανένα.
> Συνεργασία θέλω και απόψεις.
> Στην Ελλάδα η πρώτη λέξη σε κυκλοφορία είναι το ( μ@λ@κ@ς ) η δεύτερη λέξη που κυκλοφορεί είναι το ( δεν γίνεται ).... καμιά φορά τις λένε και μαζί ( δεν γίνετε ρε μ@λ@κ@ )
> Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα αυτοί που έφτιαξαν την Ακρόπολη δεν έλεγαν ( δεν γίνετε ) έλεγαν ( γίνετε )



η Ακροπολη ομως δεν θιγει πουθενα την συγχρονη φυσικη... δεν ειμαστε στην εποχη που υπαρχουν πραγματα τοσο απλα για ανακαλυψη... πχ να κανουμε μπανιο μια μερα και να βρουμε την ανωση... η να μας παισει ενα μηλο στο κεφαλι και να βρουμε την βαρυτητα... ΕΙΔΙΚΑ οταν ψαχνουμε ενα τετοιο θεμα με την "παραγωγη" ενεργειας δεν αρκει απλα να δουμε ενα βιντεο και να το πιστεψουμε... 
στο θεμα μας τωρα.. ολο αυτο που λες δεν βρισκω λογο να μην δουλεψει (θεωριτηκα γιατι στην πραγματικοτικα θα δεις οτι αυτες οι κεφαλες αεροσυμπιεστων δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να δουλεψουν με τον ανεμο και η ποσοτητα αερα που παρεχουν ειναι μικρη ) αλλα πρακτικα ο βαθμος αποδοσης σε σχεση μια μια απλα ανεμογεννητρια θα ειναι τραγικος (παντου απωλειες, σε καθε σημειο αλλαγης απο την μια μορφη ενεργειας σε αλλη) .. το μονο πλεονεκτικα ειναι οτι στο συστημα σου υπαρχει αποθηκευση ενεργειας το οποιο ομως μπορει ευκολα να χαθει εαν προσθεσουμε μπαταριες στην ανεμογεννητρια...

----------


## genti

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30515Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30516Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30517Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30518 Μια μικρή γεύση.Αλλα και όπως είπες πιο πάνω ο admin θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει μια νέα ενότητα με τίτλο ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΕΙΣ μιας και έχουμε πόλη να συζητάμε πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα.



      "γιασας" σε όλους.        Συγγνώμη αν κάνω γραφικά λάΘι. Θα εξηγήσω πολύ απλά, έχω "ασκολιθι" πολύ με [free energy] και υπάρχουν πολύ τροπή πως να έχουμε "δικομας" ρεύμα,ένας τρόπος για παράδειγμα παράδειγμα είναι να δώσουμε ένα [μιλώ] και την ίδια στιγμή να πάρουμε 8 [μιλα], απλά τα λέω ,,,,,, άλλος τρόπος να πάρουμε 5 [μιλα] χωρίς να δώσουμε κανένα [μιλώ], Και να σκεφτόμαστε όλη ότι "γιρομας" ράνtου υπάρχουν διαφορα σωματίδια γεμάτα με ενέργεια τα οποια περιμένουν εμάς να τα μαζέψουμε και να τα "αποΘικεφσουμε" κάπου,,,,, παράδειγμα [ ηλιακός άνεμος ----τα σωματίδια αυτά γεμάτα με ενέργεια υπάρχουν ράνδου μέρα νύχτα,,,και πολλά αλλα. αυτό με τα σωματίδια είναι μονος ένας τρόπος. Αλλα να ξέρετε μονο κάτι, χρειάζεται πολύ απασχόληση όχι μονο στην "Θεορια" , αν μένουμε μονο στην "Θεορια" ποτε δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργούν τα κυκλώματα. Και κάτι άλλο τα κυκλώματα αυτά δεν είναι απάτη,και δεν πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να γελάσω εσάς με πράγματα που δεν στέκονται "πουΘενα". Αυτό είναι το χόμπι μου. Και να εξηγήσω δεν ξέρω αν θα καταλάβετε μονο με 5 σειρές λόγια,,,,,,...και αν δεν πιστεύουν μερική να σκεφτούν και λίγο θετικά ,,,,,,,,,θα πω και κάτι για αυτούς που ασκολιουντε με ήχο , πολύ σύντομα θα έχω έτοιμο έναν ενισκuτn "μονοβλοκ" περίπου 30.000 watt RMS στα 2 ohm,,,,,,,  σας κούρασα πολύ. 


 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ

----------


## mihalas2

> εφικτη ειναι.. ΑΛΛΑ... 
> επειδη εχεις παρα πολλες αλλαγες στην μορφη της ενεργειας εχεις και πολλες απωλειες... αυτο που λες "_Έστω και αν πρέπει να βάλουμε και έναν πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών μεταξύ μοτέρ αέρος και γεννήτριας.
> Στην ουσία η αποθήκευση αέρα είναι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας και στροφών προς την γεννήτρια."_ ειναι λαθος γιατι η ενεργεια που θα παρεις απο τον αποθηκευμενο αερα θα ειναι λιγοτερη απο την ενεργεια που θα χρειαστεις για να αποθηκευσεις τον αερα... και ο "πολλαπλασιαστης στροφων" δεν ειναι πολλαπλασιαστης ενεργειας... θα ανεβασει τις στροφες ΑΛΛΑ θα ριξει την ροπη... και αυτος επισης θα εχει απωλειες αρα θα περνεις τελικα λιγοτερη ενεργεια απο οτι του δινεις...



100%  σωστος!!!!


γιατι να κανει ολα αυτα για να καταληξει....
 να παρει παλι την ιδια μορφη ενεργειας :Confused1:

----------


## -nikos-

οταν καταφεραν την πυρινηκη σχαση σε περετερω πειραματα 
καταφεραν το ονειρο των αλχημιστων,την μεταστιχειωση 
[μετατροπη των αγενων μεταλων σε ευγενη]
πιο συγκεκριμενα το κοβαλτιο σε μολυβδο και τον μολυβδο σε χρυσο,,
ΟΜΩΣ τα εξωδα που χρειαζωνταν για να συμβει αυτο ηταν πολαπλασια της 
αξιας του μεταστιχειωμενου χρυσου με αποτελεσμα 
να αξιζει μονο σαν πειραμα και οχι σαν διαδικασια.
Οσοι ασχωληστε με την αναζητηση 
του αεικινητου πρωτα να σκευτεστε τι θα προσφερει μια κατασκευη 
που ισως κουνα μονο τον εαυτο της και μετα να δωσετε χρηματα για την κατασκευη της.
-
στο you-Tube εχει αρκετες παρουσιασεις και μαλιστα μια-δυο δουλευουν απο μονες τους
ομως ητε δεν προσφερουν τιποτα ητε 
το κοστος κατασκευης τους ειναι 100φωρες πιο ακριβο απο το 
εργο που ισως δωσουν,,,δηλ στην ουσια δεν ειναι αεικινητο οταν 
ο μαγνητης νεοδημειου εχει καταναλωσει τεραστιες ποσοτητες ενεργειας για 
να φωρτισθει στο εργοστασιο ,κατι που περναει στην τιμη του.
-
σεβομαι τους αναζητητες τετειων κατασκευων αλλα να μην περιμενουν ουτε 
να πληρωσει καποιος για την πατεντα τους ,ουτε κερδος θα βγαλουν,,

----------


## seismic

γιατι να κανει ολα αυτα για να καταληξει....
να παρει παλι την ιδια μορφη ενεργειας :Confused1:  

Πέστε μου πόσο κοστίζουν οι μπαταρίες για ένα αυτόνομο σπίτι, και θα σας πω γιατί τα κάνω όλα αυτά. ( Για το κόστος )

----------


## mihalas2

> γιατι να κανει ολα αυτα για να καταληξει....
> να παρει παλι την ιδια μορφη ενεργειας 
> 
> Πέστε μου πόσο κοστίζουν οι μπαταρίες για ένα αυτόνομο σπίτι, και θα σας πω γιατί τα κάνω όλα αυτά. ( Για το κόστος )




βρε γιαννη κατι δεν εχεις υπολογισει καλα

το μεγεθος της ανεμογεννητριας θα ειναι τεραστιο.....
και ας πουμε οτι, οκ το ελυσες το θεμα ογκου, χωρου, κοστους αυτης.

οι απαιτησεις σε αερα ενος αερομοτερ ειναι τετοιες 
που  (γιατην δουλεια που το θες)  
 θα πρεπει να εχεις ενα καζανι 10 κυβικα για να σου δουλεψει 15 λεπτα.
για βαλε κατω το κοστος και τον χωρο που χρειαζεται! κλπ   κλπ    κλπ

εγω λεω
κανε τις πραξεις πρωτα 
και εφ οσον βρεις κατι ενδιαφερων στα αποτελεσματα
 θα καταλαβεις τι ακριβως χρειαζεται 



μιχαλης

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Κίτα να μπω στην διαδικασία να φτιάξω κάτι το οποίο δεν καταλαβαίνω η πιστεύω ότι δεν δουλεύει γιατί να το Κάνο??
> Αυτό που θα με ενδιέφερε πραγματικά είναι να μου περιγράψεις με απλά λόγια τι ακριβώς κάνει δεν ρωτώ για να χλεβασω κανέναν απλά πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν μπορούσε κάποιος να μας πει τι κάνει???
> Και το πρώτο που μας έδηξες και το δεύτερο δεν το καταλαβαίνω παράγει μόνο του ενεργια??? Περιστρέφετε???



Με απλά λόγια,το ενεργό πηνίο (συλλέκτης) μέσω της σκανδάλης παλμού πηνίο (trigger) την στιγμή που το "χτυπάει" το μαγνητικό πεδίο του κεραμικού μαγνήτη, η ακτινοβόλος ενέργεια ηλεκτρονίων που *είναι πάντα παντού* *ρέει* και συλλέγετε απο το ενεργό πηνίο όπου πάει στο συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ και καταλήγει στην μπαταρία (ες).Οι μπαταρίες δέχονται το δυναμικό τάσης της ενέργειας ηλεκτρονίων *-* και όχι το συμβατικό ρεύμα. *Είναι ανώφελο να προσπαθείτε να μετρήσετε το "ρεύμα" που πηγαίνει στις μπαταρίες. Η φύση της ενέργειας που πηγαίνει στην μπαταρία δεν απεικονίζετε με τη χρήση συμβατικών μέσων.* Ελέγχεις μονάχα την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας (ες) για να δείς που βρίσκεται.

Δεν είναι αεικίνητο ούτε παράγει ρεύμα που ήδη γνωρίζουμε (εναλλασόμενο κτλ). Ο ροτόρας με τους μαγνήτες περιστρέφετε.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Με απλά λόγια,το ενεργό πηνίο (συλλέκτης) μέσω της σκανδάλης παλμού πηνίο (trigger) την στιγμή που το "χτυπάει" το μαγνητικό πεδίο του κεραμικού μαγνήτη, η ακτινοβόλος ενέργεια ηλεκτρονίων που *είναι πάντα παντού* *ρέει* και συλλέγετε απο το ενεργό πηνίο όπου πάει στο συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ και καταλήγει στην μπαταρία (ες).Οι μπαταρίες δέχονται το δυναμικό τάσης της ενέργειας ηλεκτρονίων *-* και όχι το συμβατικό ρεύμα. *Είναι ανώφελο να προσπαθείτε να μετρήσετε το "ρεύμα" που πηγαίνει στις μπαταρίες. Η φύση της ενέργειας που πηγαίνει στην μπαταρία δεν απεικονίζετε με τη χρήση συμβατικών μέσων.* Ελέγχεις μονάχα την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας (ες) για να δείς που βρίσκεται.
> 
> Δεν είναι αεικίνητο ούτε παράγει ρεύμα που ήδη γνωρίζουμε (εναλλασόμενο κτλ). Ο ροτόρας με τους μαγνήτες περιστρέφετε.



καλα... η ενεργεια που πηγαινει στην μπαταρια δεν μετριεται με συμβατικα μεσα αλλα αποθηκευετε σε συμβατικα μεσα... tragic που λεει και η Τασουλα.. εης ξεφυγ....

----------


## Nemmesis

> "γιασας" σε όλους.        Συγγνώμη αν κάνω γραφικά λάΘι. Θα εξηγήσω πολύ απλά, έχω "ασκολιθι" πολύ με [free energy] και υπάρχουν πολύ τροπή πως να έχουμε "δικομας" ρεύμα,ένας τρόπος για παράδειγμα παράδειγμα είναι να δώσουμε ένα [μιλώ] και την ίδια στιγμή να πάρουμε 8 [μιλα], απλά τα λέω ,,,,,, άλλος τρόπος να πάρουμε 5 [μιλα] χωρίς να δώσουμε κανένα [μιλώ], Και να σκεφτόμαστε όλη ότι "γιρομας" ράνtου υπάρχουν διαφορα σωματίδια γεμάτα με ενέργεια τα οποια περιμένουν εμάς να τα μαζέψουμε και να τα "αποΘικεφσουμε" κάπου,,,,, παράδειγμα [ ηλιακός άνεμος ----τα σωματίδια αυτά γεμάτα με ενέργεια υπάρχουν ράνδου μέρα νύχτα,,,και πολλά αλλα. αυτό με τα σωματίδια είναι μονος ένας τρόπος. Αλλα να ξέρετε μονο κάτι, χρειάζεται πολύ απασχόληση όχι μονο στην "Θεορια" , αν μένουμε μονο στην "Θεορια" ποτε δεν θα καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργούν τα κυκλώματα. Και κάτι άλλο τα κυκλώματα αυτά δεν είναι απάτη,και δεν πολύ με ενδιαφέρει να γελάσω εσάς με πράγματα που δεν στέκονται "πουΘενα". Αυτό είναι το χόμπι μου. Και να εξηγήσω δεν ξέρω αν θα καταλάβετε μονο με 5 σειρές λόγια,,,,,,...και αν δεν πιστεύουν μερική να σκεφτούν και λίγο θετικά ,,,,,,,,,θα πω και κάτι για αυτούς που ασκολιουντε με ήχο , πολύ σύντομα θα έχω έτοιμο έναν ενισκuτn "μονοβλοκ" περίπου 30.000 watt RMS στα 2 ohm,,,,,,,  σας κούρασα πολύ. 
> 
> 
>  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ



καλως τον.... θελεις να συνεργαστουμε??? εγω θα σου δινω 1Κw και εσυ θα μου δινεις πισω μονο 4Kw και θα κρατας για εσενα οτι εξτρα βγαζεις... καλα δεν το συζηταω για των ηλιακο ανεμο μεγαλο κενο που περιμενει εναν ελληνα να το εκμεταλευτει... 

30kW RMS... χαχαχα..... χαχαχα.... στραγαλια τα περασες τα watt??

----------


## seismic

*mihalas2* 

100% σωστος!!!!


γιατι να κανει ολα αυτα για να καταληξει....
να παρει παλι την ιδια μορφη ενεργειας 

*
Αν αυτά που γράφει αυτό το άρθρο  είναι αλήθεια, έρχονται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με αυτά που λέτε.
Απόσπασμα από άρθρο της ιστοσελίδας* http://www.anemogennitria.gr/faq.htm
*
( Ποια είναι η σχέση μεταξύ μήκους πτερυγίων (ή διαμέτρου ρότορα) και ισχύος;
*
Για διπλάσιο μήκος πτερυγίων, έχουμς τετραπλάσια ισχύ της ανεμογεννήτριας.

*Ποια είναι η σχέση μεταξύ ταχύτητας ανέμου και ισχύος;

*
Για διπλάσια ταχύτητα ανέμου, έχουμε οκταπλάσια ισχύ της ανεμογεννήτριας. )

Οπότε οι όποιες... απώλειες ενέργειας... υφίστανται από την μέθοδο που ανέφερα πριν, η πάρα πάνω σχέσει ανάμεσα στον πεπιεσμένο αέρα και την πτερωτή του αερο μοτέρ... τουλάχιστον τις εξαλείφει.

Αυτή η σχέση δεν είναι πολλαπλασιασμός ενέργειας?

+ το ότι ...με το αερο μοτέρ μπορώ να διεγείρω απευθείας ωμική αντίσταση μεγαλύτερη των 12 v οπότε μπορώ να θερμάνω τον θερμοσυσσωρευτή που ανέφερα πριν.

----------


## genti

> καλως τον.... θελεις να συνεργαστουμε??? εγω θα σου δινω 1Κw και εσυ θα μου δινεις πισω μονο 4Kw και θα κρατας για εσενα οτι εξτρα βγαζεις... καλα δεν το συζηταω για των ηλιακο ανεμο μεγαλο κενο που περιμενει εναν ελληνα να το εκμεταλευτει... 
> 
> 30kW RMS... χαχαχα..... χαχαχα.... στραγαλια τα περασες τα watt??




Καλησπέρα, καταρχήν ξέρω τι είναι τα watt,και μου αρέσει να ασχολείτο με κομμάτια που είναι πολύ δύσκολα να "φιαχτουν". μια μικρή πληροφορία τα σας δώσω ,,,,,, Περίπου 120 transistor IRFP260 και [+ 190v - 0 - 190v -]Και μην κοροϊδεύετε συνεχεια, κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς από τα watt.Μην είστε τόσο σίγουρη σαν να τα ξέρετε όλα μονο και μονο εσείς. μπορεί να μην γράφω καλά τα ελληνικά eπιδη δεν είμαι έλληνας αλλα αγαπάω τους έλυνες αλλα δεν δέχουμαι την κοροϊδία.Όταν μίλησα για τον ηλιακό άνεμο μπορεί να έκανα λάτος τις λέξης, δεν ξέρω,εννοούσα ότι ο ήλιος με τις έκρηξης που κάνει "ελεφερονι" σωματίδια ,"ελεκτρονια" δεν ξέρω πως να το ονομάσω και όταν η έκρηξης σταματάνε πάλι αυτά τα "ελεκτονια" ,σωματίδια έρχονται σε πιο μικρή ποσότητα αλλα υπάρχουν παντού μέρα νύχτα ,,,,,,,,,, Και μπορεί να μην σας ενοχλήσω και πάλι με τα "σκολιαμου",       ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΟΣΗ "ΑΣΚΟΛΙOUΝΤΕ" ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΠΟU Η ALI ΤΑ "ΤΕΟΡΟUΝ" ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΤΕ.

----------

seismic (14-03-12), 

wideband (11-11-18)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλησπέρα, καταρχήν ξέρω τι είναι τα watt,και μου αρέσει να ασχολείτο με κομμάτια που είναι πολύ δύσκολα να "φιαχτουν". μια μικρή πληροφορία τα σας δώσω ,,,,,, Περίπου 120 transistor IRFP260 και [+ 190v - 0 - 190v -]Και μην κοροϊδεύετε συνεχεια, κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς από τα watt.Μην είστε τόσο σίγουρη σαν να τα ξέρετε όλα μονο και μονο εσείς. μπορεί να μην γράφω καλά τα ελληνικά eπιδη δεν είμαι έλληνας αλλα αγαπάω τους έλυνες αλλα δεν δέχουμαι την κοροϊδία.Όταν μίλησα για τον ηλιακό άνεμο μπορεί να έκανα λάτος τις λέξης, δεν ξέρω,εννοούσα ότι ο ήλιος με τις έκρηξης που κάνει "ελεφερονι" σωματίδια ,"ελεκτρονια" δεν ξέρω πως να το ονομάσω και όταν η έκρηξης σταματάνε πάλι αυτά τα "ελεκτονια" ,σωματίδια έρχονται σε πιο μικρή ποσότητα. Και μπορεί να μην σας ενοχλήσω και πάλι με τα "σκολιαμου",       ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΟΣΗ "ΑΣΚΟΛΙOUΝΤΕ" ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΠΟU Η ALI ΤΑ "ΤΕΟΡΟUΝ" ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΤΕ.



θα ηθελα πολυ να δω αυτη σου την κατασκευη...  ολα τα αλλα μετα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> *mihalas2* 
> 
> 100% σωστος!!!!
> 
> 
> γιατι να κανει ολα αυτα για να καταληξει....
> να παρει παλι την ιδια μορφη ενεργειας 
> 
> *
> ...



αντισταση 12V??? καλο και αυτο.. 

λοιπον... σε αφηνω στην ησυχια σου και αφου κανεις κατι τοτε ελα να σου πουμε γιατι δεν εκανε αυτο που ηθελες...

----------


## seismic

> αντισταση 12V??? καλο και αυτο.. 
> 
> λοιπον... σε αφηνω στην ησυχια σου και αφου κανεις κατι τοτε ελα να σου πουμε γιατι δεν εκανε αυτο που ηθελες...



Θα με απαλλάξεις από τον κόπο της κατασκευής, αν μου
 πεις τώρα για την παραπάνω σχέση, και πόσα volt αντίσταση μπορούμε να διεγείρουμε με 1500 στροφές το λεπτό που στρέφεται το αερο μοτέρ . :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Καλησπέρα, καταρχήν ξέρω τι είναι τα watt,και μου αρέσει να ασχολούμε με κομμάτια που είναι πολύ δύσκολο να "φτιαχτουν". μια μικρή πληροφορία να σας δώσω ,,,,,, Περίπου 120 transistor IRFP260 και [+ 190v - 0 - 190v -]Και μην κοροϊδεύετε συνεχεια, κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς από τα watt.Μην είστε τόσο σίγουροι σαν να τα ξέρετε όλα μονο και μονο εσείς. Μπορεί να μην γράφω καλά τα ελληνικά επειδή δεν είμαι Έλληνας αλλα αγαπάω τους Έλληνες, αλλα δεν δέχομαι την κοροϊδία.Όταν μίλησα για τον ηλιακό άνεμο μπορεί να έκανα λάθος στις λέξεις, δεν ξέρω,εννοούσα ότι ο ήλιος με τις εκρήξεις που κάνει "ελευθερώνει" σωματίδια ,"ηλεκτρόνια" δεν ξέρω πως να το ονομάσω και όταν η έκρηξη σταματάει πάλι αυτά τα "ηλεκτρόνια" ,σωματίδια έρχονται σε πιο μικρή ποσότητα αλλα υπάρχουν παντού μέρα νύχτα ,,,,,,,,,, Και μπορεί να μην σας ενοχλήσω και πάλι με τα "σχόλια μου",       ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ "ΑΣΧΟΛΙOΥΝΤΑΙ" ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΠΟU ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΑ "ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ" ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ, ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΤΕ.



*Genti* πολυ ωραία τα δείγματα των Ενεργοποιητών σου,πραγματικά σε ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας! Να συμπληρώσω, είναι η ενέργεια ακτινοβολίας (Radiant Energy) όπως την ονόμασε ο Νίκολα Τέσλα και όπως έχουν παρατηρήσει αρκετοί ανα τον κόσμο που ασχολιούνται με τους Ενεργοποιητές οτι σε διάστημα που έχουμε πανσέληνο ανα τον κόσμο, οι ρότορες των Ενεργοποιητών αυξάνουν στροφές λόγω των μαγνητικών πεδίων που συγκλίνουν με της Γής.

*Η ουσία είναι να καταλάβουμε και να κατανοήσουμε ότι δεν μας λείπει τίποτα!* *Κυριολεκτικά δεν μας λείπει τίποτα!* 
*Αρκεί να μετατοπίσουμε το νού μας και να ευθυγραμμίστουμε με αυτό που μας ενώνει!* *Την Αγάπη μέσα μας για τον Άνθρωπο.*
_Αυτή είναι η έννοια του μετανοώ - μετακινώ το νού μου. Βλέπω τα πράγματα από την άλλη όψη και η πρώτη μας κίνηση είναι να μάθουμε πως να γίνουμε μαθητές του εαυτού μας. Όλα είναι εκπαιδευτικά, ξεχνάμε ότι γνωρίζουμε και ανοίγουμε το νού την καρδιά και τη συνείδησή μας_ _σε ότι νέο μας παρέχεται πάντα με διάκριση.

_

----------

genti (13-03-12)

----------


## seismic

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι
α) ότι ξέρουμε σήμερα βγήκε από την έρευνα.
β) όλα όσα ξέρουμε είναι σωστά, μέχρι της αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.
γ) όλα αυτά που ξέρουμε είναι πολύ λίγα συγκρινόμενα με αυτά που δεν ξέρουμε.
δ) Πρωτοπόροι δεν είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν, αλλά αυτοί που ερευνούν.

----------

genti (13-03-12)

----------


## tao

> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι
> α) ότι ξέρουμε σήμερα βγήκε από την έρευνα.
> β) όλα όσα ξέρουμε είναι σωστά, μέχρι της αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.
> γ) όλα αυτά που ξέρουμε είναι πολύ λίγα συγκρινόμενα με αυτά που δεν ξέρουμε.
> δ) Πρωτοπόροι δεν είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν, αλλά αυτοί που ερευνούν.



Ρε φίλε πραγματικά θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω 2,3 πράγματα χωρίς παρεξήγηση 
1)πόσο χρονών Ισσέ
2)στην κατασκευή σου τι είδους φιάλη έχεις το μυαλό σου ότι χρησιμοποιήσεις (Δημάδη μέγεθος λίτρα και τη πίεση αντέχει)
3)γιατί πιστεύεις ότι μια ανεμογεννήτρια θα μπορεί να σου περιστρέφει πάντα το εμβολο που θα της βάλεις (τον αεροσυμπιεστή που λες)όταν αυξάνετε η πίεση στην φιάλη σου νόμιζες ότι θα έχει δύναμη να πρεσάρει αέρα??
(η πίεση που ασκεί ο ελεύθερος αέρας στης πτέρυγες την ανεμογεννήτριας θα είναι λίγο μικρότερος  από την πίεση που θα έχεις μέσα στην φιάλη )
Έχεις δει ποτέ κομπρεσέρ αέρος που όταν φτάνει στο σιμιο να γεμίσει ότι κωλώνει το μοτέρ??? Κόπος έτσι φαντάσου και τον ανεμόμυλο σου όσο είναι ίδια η φιάλη θα γύρνα ελευθέρα όσο γεμίζει τόσο θα κωλώνει και στην τελική θα έχεις μια φιάλη με 2ή3ή 7bar  πίεση ε και πόσα λίτρα 300ή 400ή 1000 ε και θα  έχεις αέρα για 5 με 10 λεπτά και θα γέμιση πάλι η φιάλη σου σε πόσο χρόνο??? Αν φύσει συνεχόμενα κάθε μέρα 5,6 Μποφώρ κάτι κάνης αλλά αν φύσει κάθε μέρα 5,6 μποφόρ πάρε μόνο μια ανεμογεννήτρια

----------


## tao

Φίλε genti έχεις να μας δήξεις κάποιο βιντεακι δικό σου με της μηχανές αυτές να δουλεύουν??? Αν ναι θα το ήθελα πολύ να το δω νομίζω ότι ίσως και να μπω στην διαδικασία να κάνω μια τέτοια κατασκευή για να δω και εγώ με τα μάτια μου





> Καλησπέρα, καταρχήν ξέρω τι είναι τα watt,και μου αρέσει να ασχολείτο με κομμάτια που είναι πολύ δύσκολα να "φιαχτουν". μια μικρή πληροφορία τα σας δώσω ,,,,,, Περίπου 120 transistor IRFP260 και [+ 190v - 0 - 190v -]Και μην κοροϊδεύετε συνεχεια, κάτι ξέρουμε και εμείς από τα watt.Μην είστε τόσο σίγουρη σαν να τα ξέρετε όλα μονο και μονο εσείς. μπορεί να μην γράφω καλά τα ελληνικά eπιδη δεν είμαι έλληνας αλλα αγαπάω τους έλυνες αλλα δεν δέχουμαι την κοροϊδία.Όταν μίλησα για τον ηλιακό άνεμο μπορεί να έκανα λάτος τις λέξης, δεν ξέρω,εννοούσα ότι ο ήλιος με τις έκρηξης που κάνει "ελεφερονι" σωματίδια ,"ελεκτρονια" δεν ξέρω πως να το ονομάσω και όταν η έκρηξης σταματάνε πάλι αυτά τα "ελεκτονια" ,σωματίδια έρχονται σε πιο μικρή ποσότητα αλλα υπάρχουν παντού μέρα νύχτα ,,,,,,,,,, Και μπορεί να μην σας ενοχλήσω και πάλι με τα "σκολιαμου", ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΟΣΗ "ΑΣΚΟΛΙOUΝΤΕ" ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΠΟU Η ALI ΤΑ "ΤΕΟΡΟUΝ" ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΤΕ.

----------


## tao

Ρε παιδιά μας δουλεύετε????? Το μοτέρ bedini είναι σαν τα διακοσμητικά με τους μαγνήτες που έχουμε δηλαδή έχουμε έναν ηλεκτρομαγνήτη για να δίνη μια τυπική ωθήσει να συνεχίσει να περιστρέφετε η ρόδα γιατί αλλιώς θα σταματούσε λόγο τριβών άρα τι κερδίζουμε με κάτι τέτοιο???? κουκουρουκου

----------


## fmav

Παιδιά, ελπίζω να έχετε καταλάβει ότι ο genti απλά τρολλάρει και προσπαθεί να σπάσει πλάκα προκαλώντας.
Αν παρατηρήσετε θα δείτε ότι εκεί που γράφει άψογα, με τέλεια ορθογραφία και σύνταξη, πετάει και μια ανορθογραφία μέσα σε εισαγωγικά.
Οπότε προσέξτε σε τι απαντάτε και μη δίνετε σημασία σε ό,τι γράφεται σε αυτό το thread. Βέβαια, όχι ότι είναι σοβαρό το θέμα του thread...

Μακάρι να ίσχυε το ίδιο και για τον seismic, ο οποίος δεν τρολλάρει, αφού άλλωστε γράφει επώνυμα...

----------


## tao

ναι πάντα υπάρχουν τέτοιοι τιποι μέσα σε forum αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι το εξής έχουν τόσο μυημένη αντίληψη του χιούμορ? Η είναι τόσο αργόσχολοι ????

θα ήθελα κόπιας να μου έδινε μια απάντηση

----------


## mihalas2

> Ρε φίλε πραγματικά θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω 2,3 πράγματα χωρίς παρεξήγηση 
> 1)πόσο χρονών Ισσέ
> 2)στην κατασκευή σου τι είδους φιάλη έχεις το μυαλό σου ότι χρησιμοποιήσεις (Δημάδη μέγεθος λίτρα και τη πίεση αντέχει)
> 3)γιατί πιστεύεις ότι μια ανεμογεννήτρια θα μπορεί να σου περιστρέφει πάντα το εμβολο που θα της βάλεις (τον αεροσυμπιεστή που λες)όταν αυξάνετε η πίεση στην φιάλη σου νόμιζες ότι θα έχει δύναμη να πρεσάρει αέρα??
> (η πίεση που ασκεί ο ελεύθερος αέρας στης πτέρυγες την ανεμογεννήτριας θα είναι λίγο μικρότερος  από την πίεση που θα έχεις μέσα στην φιάλη )
> Έχεις δει ποτέ κομπρεσέρ αέρος που όταν φτάνει στο σιμιο να γεμίσει ότι κωλώνει το μοτέρ??? Κόπος έτσι φαντάσου και τον ανεμόμυλο σου όσο είναι ίδια η φιάλη θα γύρνα ελευθέρα όσο γεμίζει τόσο θα κωλώνει και στην τελική θα έχεις μια φιάλη με 2ή3ή 7bar  πίεση ε και πόσα λίτρα 300ή 400ή 1000 ε και θα  έχεις αέρα για 5 με 10 λεπτά και θα γέμιση πάλι η φιάλη σου σε πόσο χρόνο??? Αν φύσει συνεχόμενα κάθε μέρα 5,6 Μποφώρ κάτι κάνης αλλά αν φύσει κάθε μέρα 5,6 μποφόρ πάρε μόνο μια ανεμογεννήτρια




πες τα "χρυσοστομε "

ολα αυτα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει

----------


## seismic

> ναι πάντα υπάρχουν τέτοιοι τιποι μέσα σε forum αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι το εξής έχουν τόσο μυημένη αντίληψη του χιούμορ? Η είναι τόσο αργόσχολοι ????
> 
> θα ήθελα κόπιας να μου έδινε μια απάντηση



Φίλοι μου είμαι εργολάβος οικοδομών, από 10 χρονών στις οικοδομές, έχω σπουδάσει εργοδηγός δομικών έργων, και μηχανοτεχνίτης.
Τώρα είμαι 54 χρονών, από το 68 στις οικοδομές.
Έχω εργασθεί στην Αγγλία πέντε χρόνια, στην Ελληνική αεροπορία στην Μ.Α.Κ , 10 χρόνια στον Πειραιά και τα υπόλοιπα στην ΙΟ Κυκλάδων.
Είμαι χτίστης από τα 13 μου χρόνια, και ακόμα δουλεύω το μυστρί.
Πατέρας τριών παιδιών.
Δύο διεθνή διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας πάνω σε αντισεισμικά συστήματα.
Διαθέτω το καλύτερο αντισεισμικό σύστημα στον κόσμο, και ασχολούμαι τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια με την επιστήμη της σεισμικής μηχανικής.
Έχω επαφές, (για την επιστήμη της σεισμικής μηχανικής) με τα μεγαλύτερα Ελληνικά και Αμερικάνικα Πανεπιστήμια.
Όλα αυτά μπορώ να τα αποδείξω.
Ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είμαι.
Δεν ξέρω τίποτα.
Αλλά ξέρετε ότι όποιος ασχολείται με την σεισμική μηχανική βασικά ασχολείται με ανάλυση δυνάμεων.
Έχω λιπών εφεύρει μία ανεμογεννήτρια ( τον μηχανισμό με ανάλυση φορτίσεων του αέρα ) η οποία είναι πολλαπλά ισχυρότερη από τις άλλες, και ψάχνομαι για πιο πολλές γνώσεις για να δω μήπως και την τελειοποιήσω. 
Αυτό είναι όλο. Πάω για άλλη πατέντα.
Που είναι το παράλογο?

----------

genti (13-03-12)

----------


## bchris

Αδερφια genti & seismic μην μασατε.

Μην αφηνετε παχιες εκφρασεις του στυλ "Αρχη Διατηρησης Της Ενεργειας" και πρασινα αλογα να σας κρατησουν στον Ηλεκτρονικο Μεσαιωνα.

Τολμηστε να πατε εκει που οι αλλοι φοβουνται.
Αφηστε την φαντασια σας να ξεχυθει σε καινουργια, αδιαβατα και σκοτεινα μονοπατια.

Αποταξτε τον σκοταδισμο της θερμοδυναμικης και αφηστε το ηχηρο FUCK YOU NEWTON σας να ακουστει μεχρι τα βαθη του διαστηματος.

 :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------

genti (13-03-12), 

seismic (13-03-12)

----------


## seismic

Εγώ το έχω κάνει είδει. Έχω βάλει τα πανεπιστήμια να τρέχουν για να δουν αν αυτά που λέω είναι η νέα αλήθεια πάνω στην αντοχή των κατασκευών στον σεισμό και τις θύελλες.
Πρόσφατα το Μετσόβιο έβγαλε πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα προσομοίωσης για το αντισεισμικό που δείχνουν κατά 50% μικρότερες παραμορφώσεις των κατασκευών στην διέγερση του σεισμού, ο οποίος  προκαλεί  φορτίσεις στον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτιρίου, με ψαθυρά αποτελέσματα.

Να τι έχω κάνει http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJIsx1sKkLk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPaNZcHBKRI
Να τι νέο έχω γράψει http://www.antiseismic-systems.com/i...mid=10&lang=el

----------


## mihalas2

Αλλά ξέρετε ότι όποιος ασχολείται με την σεισμική μηχανική βασικά ασχολείται με ανάλυση δυνάμεων.
Έχω λιπών εφεύρει μία ανεμογεννήτρια ( τον μηχανισμό με ανάλυση φορτίσεων του αέρα ) η οποία είναι πολλαπλά ισχυρότερη από τις άλλες, και ψάχνομαι για πιο πολλές γνώσεις για να δω μήπως και την τελειοποιήσω. 
Αυτό είναι όλο. Πάω για άλλη πατέντα.
Που είναι το παράλογο?[/QUOTE]


τωρα με κανεις να απορω ακομη περισοτερο. :Confused1: 

εφ οσον εχεις "γνωσεις" μηχανικης επρεπε να εχεις καταλαβει 
οτι οσο περισοτερες φορες μετατρεψεις μια ενεργεια σε μια αλλη 
τοσο φθινει το αποτελεσμα.

----------

Nemmesis (13-03-12)

----------


## tao

Ωραία σε ευχαριστώ μου έλισσες τις απορίες που είχα σινχαριτιριαλιπών για την ανακάλυψη σου (στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είσαι κάποιος μαθητής ) ελπίζωνα βρει η πατέντα σου και άμεση εφαρμογή και να αποδειχτεί στην πράξει η λειτουργικότητατης. επίσης να συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα, βλέπω ότι πιάνουν τα χέρια σου δηλαδή όλοαυτό το περίεργο σύστημα που λες θα καταφέρεις να το κατασκευάσεις άντε λιπών κουράγιοάρχισε την κατασκευή και εδώ είμαστε να μας βάλεις τα γυαλιά.






> Εγώ το έχω κάνει είδει. Έχω βάλει τα πανεπιστήμια να τρέχουν για να δουν αν αυτά που λέω είναι η νέα αλήθεια πάνω στην αντοχή των κατασκευών στον σεισμό και τις θύελλες.
> Πρόσφατα το Μετσόβιο έβγαλε πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα προσομοίωσης για το αντισεισμικό που δείχνουν κατά 50% μικρότερες παραμορφώσεις των κατασκευών στην διέγερση του σεισμού, ο οποίος  προκαλεί  φορτίσεις στον φέροντα οργανισμό του κτιρίου, με ψαθυρά αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Να τι έχω κάνει http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJIsx1sKkLk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPaNZcHBKRI
> Να τι νέο έχω γράψει http://www.antiseismic-systems.com/i...mid=10&lang=el

----------

seismic (14-03-12)

----------


## tao

Εγώ πάλι απορώ με την εφεύρεση του που πήρε και δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας κινούμενα και περιστρεφόμενα  αντίβαρα καλά το Μετσόβιο δεν ξέρει ότι αυτό είναι μια τεχνική η ποία χρισιμοπιιτε σε ουρανοξύστες για την αποφυγή κατάρρευσης λόγο δυνατόν ανέμων και σεισμών????
Τι να πω αν είναι να καταθέσω και εγώ μερικές πατέντες από εβδομάδα
Αλλά για να το λες δεν τίθεται θέμα να σε αμφισβητήσω Άλο θέμα αυτό





> Αλλά ξέρετε ότι όποιος ασχολείται με την σεισμική μηχανική βασικά ασχολείται με ανάλυση δυνάμεων.
> Έχω λιπών εφεύρει μία ανεμογεννήτρια ( τον μηχανισμό με ανάλυση φορτίσεων του αέρα ) η οποία είναι πολλαπλά ισχυρότερη από τις άλλες, και ψάχνομαι για πιο πολλές γνώσεις για να δω μήπως και την τελειοποιήσω. 
> Αυτό είναι όλο. Πάω για άλλη πατέντα.
> Που είναι το παράλογο?




τωρα με κανεις να απορω ακομη περισοτερο. :Confused1: 

εφ οσον εχεις "γνωσεις" μηχανικης επρεπε να εχεις καταλαβει 
οτι οσο περισοτερες φορες μετατρεψεις μια ενεργεια σε μια αλλη 
τοσο φθινει το αποτελεσμα.[/QUOTE]

----------


## seismic

Αυτό που κάνει η αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία δεν υπάρχει σήμερα αλλά δεν υπήρχε και πριν. 
Είναι η πρώτη φορά παγκοσμίως που αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία βιδώνει την κατασκευή στο έδαφος. 
Όπως η βίδα βιδώνει δύο αντικείμενα μαζί. Μπορεί να βιδώσει έναν κεντρικό φορέα της κατασκευής, αλλά μπορεί να βιδώσει και ολόκληρη την κατασκευή με το έδαφος μέσο πάκτωσης ή κάθετης προέντασης μεταξύ εδάφους και δώματος. 
Σήμερα οι κατασκευές, με κεντρικό φορέα ή μη, απλός πατάνε στο έδαφος...δεν είναι ένα με το έδαφος ...σαν δομική οντότητα με αυτό. 

Γνώμη του διεθνούς γραφείου διπλωμάτων ευρεσιτεχνίας για τον Υδραυλικό ελκυστήρα
Έχει πολύ θετική γνώμη για τον υδραυλικό ελκυστήρα.
Εξετάζετε από επιστήμονες του είδους.

http://postimage.org/image/32vfj43z8/
http://postimage.org/image/2g4sfacsk/
http://postimage.org/image/332ou0y04/
http://postimage.org/image/33322bpyc/





> Εγώ πάλι απορώ με την εφεύρεση του που πήρε και δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας κινούμενα και περιστρεφόμενα  αντίβαρα καλά το Μετσόβιο δεν ξέρει ότι αυτό είναι μια τεχνική η ποία χρισιμοπιιτε σε ουρανοξύστες για την αποφυγή κατάρρευσης λόγο δυνατόν ανέμων και σεισμών????
> Τι να πω αν είναι να καταθέσω και εγώ μερικές πατέντες από εβδομάδα
> Αλλά για να το λες δεν τίθεται θέμα να σε αμφισβητήσω Άλο θέμα αυτό
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τωρα με κανεις να απορω ακομη περισοτερο.
> 
> ...



Αυτό το έμαθα σαν μηχανοτεχνίτης. Αυτό όμως που ανεβάζει το κόστος ενός αυτόνομου συστήματος ενέργειας δεν είναι η ανεμογεννήτρια αλλά η αποθήκευση της ενέργειας σε μπαταρίες. 
Την ενέργεια την δημιουργούν οι ανεμογεννήτριες. 
Προτιμώ να τετραπλασιάσω την ενέργεια της ανεμογεννήτριας διπλασιάζοντας το μέγεθος της φτερωτής  της, και να πληρώσω κάτι πάρα πάνω, παρά να δώνω 20000 ευρώ στις μπαταρίες κάθε 10 χρόνια.

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να έχω κάποια απώλεια ενέργειας, αν μπορούσα να βρω έναν φτηνότερο και περισσότερο αντοχής, τρόπο αποθήκευσης ενέργειας?
Εγώ δεν κάνω αποθήκευση ενέργειας στην πίεση του αέρα, αλλά τον χρειάζομαι ( έστω και για λίγο ) για να διεγείρω τμηματικά μεγάλη ωμική αντίσταση ώστε να ζεστάνω τον θερμοσυσσωρευτή που θα παράγω ατμό.  [/QUOTE]

----------


## FILMAN

Ε τότε γιατί δεν ενώνεις την αντίσταση κατευθείαν στην έξοδο της ανεμογεννήτριας;

----------

seismic (14-03-12)

----------


## seismic

> Ε τότε γιατί δεν ενώνεις την αντίσταση κατευθείαν στην έξοδο της ανεμογεννήτριας;



Διαβάζοντας μερικά θέματα εδώ μέσα παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις στροφές που χρειάζεται το δυναμό για να παράγει ρεύμα. ( 1500 και πάνω, ή ιδικά άλλα μοτέρ που παράγουν ρεύμα σε λιγότερες στροφές. ) 
Σε μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες τοποθετούμε κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων. 
Σε μικρές όμως ανεμογεννήτριες, το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων τις δυσκολεύει.
Πόσο μάλλον αν πρέπει να διεγείρουν και μία ωμική αντίσταση ικανή να παράγει ατμό.
Ενώ αν συγκεντρώσουμε ατμοσφαιρική πίεση έστω με απώλειες αυτό ίσος γίνει δυνατόν.
Έστω για λίγο από μία μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια, και για λίγο από μία άλλη, και για περισσότερο από μία τρίτη.
Όλες μαζί κάτι θα κάνουν στον θερμοσυσσωρευτή.
Αν αυτό συνδυαστεί με ηλιακή θερμαντική ενέργεια η οποία θα προθερμάνει το προς εξάτμιση νερό, αυτό θα είναι πιο εύκολο, διότι θα έχουμε λιγότερες θερμικές απώλειες της ωμικής αντίστασης.

----------


## genesis

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε το ακριβές ύφος που έχει κάποιος ΜΟΝΟ από τα γραφόμενά του.
Είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να διακρίνουμε το κατά πόσο είναι ειλικρινής "ψαγμένος" και "μελετημένος" και όχι "πρόχειρος".
 Συμφωνώ ότι ο Γιάννης (seismic) καταπιάνεται με ζητήματα που είναι χιλιοειπωμένα και έχει κουράσει η επιμονή ορισμένων να ασχολούνται με αυτά ενώ δεν έχουν να επιδείξουν κάποια ουσιαστική πρόοδο.
Και εγώ έχω εκνευριστεί αρκετές φορές με διάφορα που έχω διαβάσει εδώ (και αλλού) όμως τις περισσότερες φορές προτίμησα να μην σχολιάσω αρνητικά, ειρωνικά ή προσβλητικά (δεν το έκανε κάποιος, απλά λέω τι δεν προτιμώ εγώ).
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να δίνουμε το στίγμα μας με θετικό τρόπο.....όταν καταφέρνουμε και δεν χάνουμε την υπομονή μας  :Biggrin: .

Από την άλλη, αγαπητέ Γιάννη, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι σε ένα forum που συμμετέχουν άνθρωποι με κάποιο επίπεδο γνώσεων στα ηλεκτρονικά, δηλαδή άνθρωποι με "τετράγωνη" (η έστω "πολύγωνη") σκέψη, δεν είναι τόσο απλό να αξιώνεις να αποδεχθούν τις απόψεις σου και τις ιδέες σου (που μάλιστα είναι πιο κοντά στα δικά τους χωράφια), έτσι απλά επειδή το λες!
Υπάρχουν κάποια όρια στην γνωστή φυσική που θεωρούνται και είναι "αξεπέραστα" με τις γνώσεις που έχουμε μέχρι σήμερα. Ένα από αυτά είναι και η περιβόητη "αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας". Εκφράσεις όπως "πολλαπλασιαστής ενέργειας" δεν λέγονται ούτε για αστείο!!
Μην περιμένεις να αποδεχθεί κανένας κάτι στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι με επικεφαλίδες (γιατί δικαίως φοβάσαι μην αντιγραφεί η ιδέα σου)....
Λάβε υπόψη ότι πολύ πριν ασχοληθείς εσύ με αυτά τα ζητήματα, έχουν προηγηθεί χιλιάδες άλλοι που έχουν περίτρανα ανακοινώσει ότι έχουν βρει / εφεύρει το Χ σύστημα που λύνει το Ψ πρόβλημα της ανθρωπότητας, αλλά το 99% από αυτά ΑΠΟΔΕΊΧΘΗΚΑΝ ότι ήταν μπαρούφες ή απλές απάτες. Δες τι γίνεται στο youtube.....
Τελικά είναι δική σου ευθύνη να βρεις τον τρόπο και να *πείσεις* ότι πράγματι η ιδέα σου είναι αξιόλογη και ότι αξίζει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί μαζί της.

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω καταλάβει απόλυτα τα γραφόμενά σου όμως έχω και εγώ την εντύπωση ότι "πας στην Λαμία μέσω Σπάρτης".
Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για να έχω ολοκληρωμένη άποψη, όμως αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πολύ περίπλοκο, έχει περιορισμούς και προϋποθέσεις στην λειτουργία του και ακόμη και αν λειτουργήσει όπως το φαντάζεσαι μάλλον δεν θα είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο και αποδοτικό.

Από τη άλλη, η κοινή μπαταρία μολύβδου - θειικού οξέως (τεχνολογία άνω των 100 ετών) έχει μερικά "μαγικά" χαρακτηριστικά.
- Είναι σχετικά μικρή
- Αποθηκεύει μεγάλη πυκνότητα ενέργειας για τον όγκο της
- Λειτουργεί σε μεγάλο φάσμα ισχύος (μπορεί να απορροφήσει και να διαχειριστεί με την ίδια αποτελεσματικότητα ενέργεια που αντιστοιχεί από το 1/10000 της χωρητικότητας της μέχρι περίπου το 1/4 της χωρητικότητας της).
- Έχει σχετικά μικρές απώλειες (10 - 15%).
- Έχει αποδεκτή διάρκεια ζωής. Με σωστή συντήρηση κάποιοι τύποι θα φτάσουν και θα τα ξεπεράσουν τα 15 χρόνια .
- Έχει λογικό κόστος. Μια συστοιχία ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗΣ ποιότητας που θα αποθήκευε μέχρι περίπου 30kWh (μια χαρά για ένα μέσο σπίτι - μόνιμη κατοικία) κοστίζει περίπου 10.000 ευρώ.....(όχι 20.000).....Το αυτοκίνητό μας που κοστίζει 15.000 συνήθως το αλλάζουμε κατά μέσο όρο πολύ νωρίτερα από τα 15 χρόνια....και αυτό θεωρείται αποδεκτό!!
Και που να δείτε τι θα γίνει με τις μπαταρίες ιόντων λιθίου σε λίγα χρόνια....

Οι μπαταρίες σε ένα σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης είναι οι πιο "προβληματικές" γιατί συνήθως έχει επιλεγεί λάθος τύπος, σε λάθος διάσταση - χωρητικότητα και δεν γίνεται σωστή συντήρηση.
Ένα παλιό γνωμικό με το οποίο συμφωνώ, λέει: "Ελάχιστες μπαταρίες "πεθαίνουν" από φυσικά αίτια...οι περισσότερες δολοφονούνται".
Δεν νομίζω ότι σε μικρή, οικιακή κλίμακα υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή κάτι καλύτερο για αποθήκευση ενέργειας.

Τα πράγματα αλλάζουν αν αλλάξουμε και την κλίμακα....Η καλύτερη ιδέα που υπάρχει κατά την άποψή μου είναι αυτή της μεταφοράς και αποθήκευσης νερού ψηλότερα (όταν μας περισσεύει ενέργεια) για να την ανακτήσουμε αργότερα (όταν θα μας λείπει ενέργεια) με υδροηλεκτρική γεννήτρια.
Υπάρχουν σίγουρα και άλλες ιδέες που μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν σε μεγάλη κλίμακα και το ποια είναι η σωστότερη έχει να κάνει με τα δεδομένα της κάθε ξεχωριστής εφαρμογής. Δεν ταιριάζουν όλες παντού!

----------

aris285 (15-03-12), 

seismic (15-03-12)

----------


## seismic

Το μόνο σίγουρο που έχω ανακαλύψει, ( αλλά τώρα ετοιμάζω το γράψιμο της ευρεσιτεχνίας ) είναι ένα σύστημα ανεμογεννήτριας η οποία ενώ παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από τις άλλες, συγχρόνως ενσωματώνετε σε δομικές κατασκευές, και είναι αόρατη.
Έχοντας απεριόριστη ενέργεια και συγχρόνως αθέατη κατασκευή, άρχισα να σκέφτομαι και για την αποθήκευση ενέργειας με στόχο την μειωμένη τιμή κατασκευής.
Αυτά που γράφω εδώ, είναι απλώς σκέψεις, και ρωτώ για αυτά που δεν ξέρω.
Για αυτό και ρώτησα για συνεργασία.
Εγώ ξέρω από αρχιτεκτονική, μηχανική, και όχι από ηλεκτρικά.
Αυτά τα τρία επαγγέλματα χρειάζονται για οικιακή ανεμογεννήτρια.
Σε αυτά που είπα πριν, αν έχεις μεγάλη δύναμη στην ανεμογεννήτρια, είναι εφικτά.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η ανεμογεννήτρια που κατασκευάζω δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τους συμβατούς τρόπους.
Η ανεμογεννήτρια που σχεδιάζω εγώ, θα είναι το ίδιο το σπίτι σου.

----------


## tao

Μα τι μας λες τώρα θα αρχίσω τα ναρκωτικά. Είπαμε είσαι μεγάλος και όχι 3 χρόνων
Πως γίνετε μέσα σε 10 γραμμές που γραφθείς παραπάνω να φάσεις και να αντιφάσκεις τόσες φορές
Λες ότι δεν ξέρεις από ηλεκτρονικά και μετά λες ότι έφτιαξες μια ανεμογεννήτρια που παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια ε πώς το υπολόγισες αυτό αφού δεν έχεις γνώσεις ???
Μετά λες έχει απεριόριστη ενέργεια και αθέατη κατασκευή ξέρεις τη σημαίνει η λέξει απεριόριστη ενέργεια???
(αν το έφτιαξες αυτό είσαι πάμπλουτος και δεν το ξέρεις)

Και αθέατη κατασκευή????
Ε αν έχει απεριόριστη ενέργεια χεστικα αν φαίνετε και αν χιάζετε 1 στρέμμα για να την στήσω
Μετά λες η ανεμογεννήτρια που σχεδιάζω εγώ θα είναι το ίδιο το σπίτι?
Μάθε τη είναι η ανεμογεννήτρια η εκτός και αν περιστρέφετε το ίδιο το σπίτι
Τότε αλλάζει η υπόθεση αλλά ρε φίλε θα ζαλίζονται όση κάθονται μέσα!!!!!




> Το μόνο σίγουρο που έχω ανακαλύψει, ( αλλά τώρα ετοιμάζω το γράψιμο της ευρεσιτεχνίας ) είναι ένα σύστημα ανεμογεννήτριας η οποία ενώ παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια από τις άλλες, συγχρόνως ενσωματώνετε σε δομικές κατασκευές, και είναι αόρατη.
> Έχοντας απεριόριστη ενέργεια και συγχρόνως αθέατη κατασκευή, άρχισα να σκέφτομαι και για την αποθήκευση ενέργειας με στόχο την μειωμένη τιμή κατασκευής.
> Αυτά που γράφω εδώ, είναι απλώς σκέψεις, και ρωτώ για αυτά που δεν ξέρω.
> Για αυτό και ρώτησα για συνεργασία.
> Εγώ ξέρω από αρχιτεκτονική, μηχανική, και όχι από ηλεκτρικά.
> Αυτά τα τρία επαγγέλματα χρειάζονται για οικιακή ανεμογεννήτρια.
> Σε αυτά που είπα πριν, αν έχεις μεγάλη δύναμη στην ανεμογεννήτρια, είναι εφικτά.
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η ανεμογεννήτρια που κατασκευάζω δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τους συμβατούς τρόπους.
> Η ανεμογεννήτρια που σχεδιάζω εγώ, θα είναι το ίδιο το σπίτι σου.

----------


## babiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJvEQ...eature=related

δειτε το....

----------


## tao

Τον Κ. Γιόλβα αλλά και τον Κ. Φουρακι είχα την τύχει να τους γνωρίζω προσωπικά  άνθρωποι με πολύ μεγάλη φαντασία αν και είχα δει αρκετά πράγματα με τα μάτια μου να δουλεύουν σε συζητήσεις που είχαμε ποτέ δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν έλεγαν αλήθεια η αν έκαναν πλάκα πάντως ο Κ. Γιολβας είχε κατασκευάσει αξιόλογα πράγματα αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ ήταν γιατί δεν ενδιαφερόταν ποτέ κάποιος για να τα αξιοποιήσει






> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJvEQ...eature=related
> 
> δειτε το....

----------


## seismic

> Μα τι μας λες τώρα θα αρχίσω τα ναρκωτικά. Είπαμε είσαι μεγάλος και όχι 3 χρόνων
> Πως γίνετε μέσα σε 10 γραμμές που γραφθείς παραπάνω να φάσεις και να αντιφάσκεις τόσες φορές
> Λες ότι δεν ξέρεις από ηλεκτρονικά και μετά λες ότι έφτιαξες μια ανεμογεννήτρια που παράγει περισσότερη ενέργεια ε πώς το υπολόγισες αυτό αφού δεν έχεις γνώσεις ???
> Μετά λες έχει απεριόριστη ενέργεια και αθέατη κατασκευή ξέρεις τη σημαίνει η λέξει απεριόριστη ενέργεια???
> (αν το έφτιαξες αυτό είσαι πάμπλουτος και δεν το ξέρεις)
> 
> Και αθέατη κατασκευή????
> Ε αν έχει απεριόριστη ενέργεια χεστικα αν φαίνετε και αν χιάζετε 1 στρέμμα για να την στήσω
> Μετά λες η ανεμογεννήτρια που σχεδιάζω εγώ θα είναι το ίδιο το σπίτι?
> ...







> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJvEQ...eature=related
> 
> δειτε το....



Δεν λέω κάτι περίεργο .... την ενέργεια την μηχανική της ανεμογεννήτριας, την υπολογίζει καλύτερα από όλους ο μηχανικός, και όχι ο ηλεκτρολόγος ή ο ηλεκτρονικός.

Βλέπεις σήμερα οι ανεμογεννήτριες παράγουν πρώτα μηχανική ενέργεια, και μετά την μετατρέπουμε σε ηλεκτρική...για την οποία δεν ξέρω τίποτα. 
Απεριόριστη ενέργεια δεν υπάρχει, .... απεριόριστη ενέργεια για τις ανάγκες ενός σπιτιού υπάρχει.
Για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός, ρίχνω το κόστος της κιλοβατώρας, διότι κατόρθωσα να παράγω περισσότερη ενέργεια μηχανική, με πάρα πολύ μικρό κατασκευαστικό κόστος, συγκρινόμενο με τις σημερινές ανεμογεννήτριες.

Είμαι άνθρωπος που ότι είπα στην ζωή μου, το κατασκεύασα μόνος μου.
Αθέατη κατασκευή, διότι είναι αρχιτεκτονικά τοποθετημένη πάνω στην κατασκευή, και το σπίτι δεν γυρνάει σαν ιπτάμενος δίσκος.
Δεν χρειάζεται ένα στρέμμα ..... αντίθετα η παραγόμενη ενέργεια ανά m2 περιορίζετε στο 30% συγκρινόμενη με την  επιφάνεια που χρειάζονται οι άλλες ανεμογεννήτριες.

Στο ερώτημα για τον Γιόλβα, δηλαδή γιατί δεν αξιοποίησαν τις εφευρέσεις του,  όποιος το απαντήσει,.......θα έχει απαντήσει γιατί η Ελλάδα είναι τελευταία..
Για μένα δεν μας αφήνουν οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις του εξωτερικού....
Η εφεύρεση είναι ανάπτυξη ...... και δεν μας αφήνουν σκόπιμα να αναπτυχθούμε...για να μας πάρουν ότι πολύτιμο έχουμε, και να μας πασάρουν το δικό τους.
Αυτό δεν γίνεται τώρα με την Γερμανία, και πριν με την Αμερική?
Αυτοί ελέγχουν τις Ελληνικές τράπεζες, και αυτές εμάς και τους πολιτικούς μας.

Η άποψη του Γιόλβα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pny2T...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGqR9...endscreen&NR=1

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα να έχουμε,

Θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να παρέμβω και να αναφέρω οτι δεν αφορά το ενεργό κενό (Αιθήρ)  στην συνέχεια επι του θέματος. Κάποιος απο τους υπεύθυνους (moderators) θα ήθελα να εξετάσει ότι δεν αφορά το ενεργό κενό και αναφέρεται σε κενό αέρος και λοιπές έρευνες, εφαρμογές πάνω σε αυτό. Το αναφέρω αυτό διότι όποιος μπαίνει στο θέμα αυτό *"ενέργεια απο το κενό...energy from the vacuum"* για να διαβάσει και να ενημερωθεί για αυτό καταλήγει προς τις τελευταίες σελίδες να διαβάζει για κενό αέρος κτλ, που είναι άσχετα επι του αρχικού θέματος. Τονίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει κατι προσωπικό με κανέναν συμφορουμίτη, αλλά εφόσον συμφωνούμε όλοι να έχουμε εύρυθμη λειτουργία και ισορροπία στα θέματα μεσα σε ένα φόρουμ όπως αυτό οφείλουμε το τηρούμε  :Smile: 

Επί του θέματος τώρα ανέβασα ενα μικρό βίντεο και θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Οποιαδήποτε απορία υπάρχει ευχαρίστως να την λύσουμε.

----------


## Nemmesis

μπραβο.. το μονο που βλεπω να εχεις καταφερει στην καλυτερη ειναι να φορτιζεις μια μπαταρια με ενα μοτερ που γυρναει απο τα 220... επιστημη... βγαλε το πακακι που παιρνει απο τα 220 και δουλεψε το κυκλωμα απο την μπαταρια... μολις καταφερεις να φορτισεις ετσι την μπαταρια συγχαρητηρια εγινες πολυεκατομμυριουχος....

----------


## spyropap

> μολις καταφερεις να φορτισεις ετσι την μπαταρια συγχαρητηρια εγινες πολυεκατομμυριουχος....



Δεν νομίζω πως με το ελάχιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί κάποιος να φορτίζει μπαταρία/ες θα γίνει πλούσιος σε χρήμα.
Πλούσιος μπορεί να γίνει σε γνώση κ εμπειρία.
Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που προσπάθησαν να προωθήσουν μηχανές "ελεύθερης ενέργειας". Μερικοί είναι πλούσιοι κ πεθαμένοι, άλλοι φτωχοί κ ζωντανοί, είναι και μερικοί ζωντανοί-νεκροί.

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν λειτουργικές μηχανές σχεδόν αεικίνητες. Το πιστεύω διότι έχω μελετήσει μερικές από κοντά και αποδέχομαι πως τα μαγνητικά μοτέρ είναι εφικτά.

Το μειονέκτημα αυτών των μηχανών είναι πως για να πετύχουν το σκοπό τους δηλαδή την συνεχή λειτουργία χρησιμοποιούν μόνιμους μαγνήτες που κάποτε θα χάσουν την φόρτιση τους, και έχουν και φθορές υλικών. Έτσι είναι επόμενο πως κάποτε θα σταματήσουν κ έτσι δεν μπορούν να είναι αεικίνητες.

Υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα εκμετάλλευσης άλλων Α.Π.Ε όπως άνεμος, κύμα, γήινο μαγνητικό πεδίο, ηλιακή ακτινοβολία άλλου κύματος κλπ. Ακόμα και τα συστήματα που παίρνουν ενέργεια από τον ήλιο δεν μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως αεικίνητα αφού και αυτά έχουν φθορές και πιθανές διακοπές.

Με αυτή την λογική ένας μικρός επαγωγικός κινητήρας dc fan με χαμηλή κατανάλωση δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αεικίνητο επειδή παίρνει ρεύμα από τα φ/β και τους συσσωρευτές κ έχει αυτονομία. Είναι σίγουρο που μετά από μερικά χρόνια θα σταματήσει από κάποια αιτία που δεν υπήρχε αρχικά, όπως φθορά, έλλειψη συντήρησης, σκόνη, υγρασία ή άλλο εμπόδιο/παράγοντας.

Σας δείχνω έναν μαγνητικό κινητήρα που είναι σχεδόν αεικίνητος. Είναι κατοχυρωμένη πατέντα στην γερμανία, που δεν δέχεται πατέντες που είναι ψεύτικες (έτσι γράφουν κάτω από το βιντεο).
Έχω δει παρόμοιο κινητήρα που όμως δεν είχε καμμία ικανότητα-ροπή εκτός από την περιστροφή.
Δηλαδή με μια μικρή αντίσταση όπως το ακούμπημα του χεριού ο κινητήρας σταματά.
Τέτοιες μηχανές μπορούν να είναι σχεδόν αεικίνητες αλλά ουσιαστικά είναι άχρηστες αφού δεν μπορούν να αποδώσουν έργο.
Μπορούν να κάνουν αέρα ως ανεμιστήρες, αυτό είναι όλο.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI322...eature=related

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν νομίζω πως με το ελάχιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί κάποιος να φορτίζει μπαταρία/ες θα γίνει πλούσιος σε χρήμα.
> Πλούσιος μπορεί να γίνει σε γνώση κ εμπειρία.
> Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που προσπάθησαν να προωθήσουν μηχανές "ελεύθερης ενέργειας". Μερικοί είναι πλούσιοι κ πεθαμένοι, άλλοι φτωχοί κ ζωντανοί, είναι και μερικοί ζωντανοί-νεκροί.
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν λειτουργικές μηχανές σχεδόν αεικίνητες. Το πιστεύω διότι έχω μελετήσει μερικές από κοντά και αποδέχομαι πως τα μαγνητικά μοτέρ είναι εφικτά.
> 
> Το μειονέκτημα αυτών των μηχανών είναι πως για να πετύχουν το σκοπό τους δηλαδή την συνεχή λειτουργία χρησιμοποιούν μόνιμους μαγνήτες που κάποτε θα χάσουν την φόρτιση τους, και έχουν και φθορές υλικών. Έτσι είναι επόμενο πως κάποτε θα σταματήσουν κ έτσι δεν μπορούν να είναι αεικίνητες.
> 
> Υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα εκμετάλλευσης άλλων Α.Π.Ε όπως άνεμος, κύμα, γήινο μαγνητικό πεδίο, ηλιακή ακτινοβολία άλλου κύματος κλπ. Ακόμα και τα συστήματα που παίρνουν ενέργεια από τον ήλιο δεν μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν ως αεικίνητα αφού και αυτά έχουν φθορές και πιθανές διακοπές.
> ...



σαρκαστικο ηταν αυτο που ειπα...

----------


## genti

> Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα να έχουμε,
> 
> Θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να παρέμβω και να αναφέρω οτι δεν αφορά το ενεργό κενό (Αιθήρ)  στην συνέχεια επι του θέματος. Κάποιος απο τους υπεύθυνους (moderators) θα ήθελα να εξετάσει ότι δεν αφορά το ενεργό κενό και αναφέρεται σε κενό αέρος και λοιπές έρευνες, εφαρμογές πάνω σε αυτό. Το αναφέρω αυτό διότι όποιος μπαίνει στο θέμα αυτό *"ενέργεια απο το κενό...energy from the vacuum"* για να διαβάσει και να ενημερωθεί για αυτό καταλήγει προς τις τελευταίες σελίδες να διαβάζει για κενό αέρος κτλ, που είναι άσχετα επι του αρχικού θέματος. Τονίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει κατι προσωπικό με κανέναν συμφορουμίτη, αλλά εφόσον συμφωνούμε όλοι να έχουμε εύρυθμη λειτουργία και ισορροπία στα θέματα μεσα σε ένα φόρουμ όπως αυτό οφείλουμε το τηρούμε 
> 
> Επί του θέματος τώρα ανέβασα ενα μικρό βίντεο και θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Οποιαδήποτε απορία υπάρχει ευχαρίστως να την λύσουμε.



Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Στέλιο θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω τι βίντεο εχεις βάλει,δεν ανοίγει . Ευχάριστο

----------


## stavros_97s

Παιδιά,καταρχήν τι είναι το κενό;
ΚΕΝΟ είναι το τίποτα!
Από το τίποτα πως θα παράγεις ενέργεια!? :Hammer: 
Απλό είναι!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Παιδιά,καταρχήν τι είναι το κενό;
> ΚΕΝΟ είναι το τίποτα!
> Από το τίποτα πως θα παράγεις ενέργεια!?
> Απλό είναι!




το........κενό είναι ίσο σε αξία με την μεγαλήτερη δύναμη.

η κίνηση της δύναμης προς την απουσία αυτής μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια.

οσο πιο '''άδειο'' το κενό τόσο μεγαλήτερη απόδοση ενέργειας θα έχουμε .

----------


## spyropap

> το........κενό είναι ίσο σε αξία με την μεγαλήτερη δύναμη.
> η κίνηση της δύναμης προς την απουσία αυτής μετατρέπεται σε ενέργεια.
> οσο πιο '''άδειο'' το κενό τόσο μεγαλήτερη απόδοση ενέργειας θα έχουμε .



Τσιμπιδα φαίνεσαι ευφυής και οραματιστής. Μπορείς να αποδείξεις τα όσα ισχυρίζεσαι;
Εάν όχι τότε γράφεις σενάρια.
 Συμβαίνει να γράφω κι εγώ σενάρια αλλά να έχω παρουσιάσει στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης συσκευές ελεύθερης ενέργειας που έχουν δει με τα μάτια τους μέλη της ιστοσελίδας.

Και περισσότερο από 2 χρόνια χρόνια γράφω εδώ πληροφορίες για συσκευές ενέργειας που όμως κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε αρκετά ώστε να φτιάξει και να διαπιστώσει ότι είναι εφικτές.

Όλοι έχουν αντίλογο για να προβάλουν την εξυπνάδα τους αλλά ελάχιστοι έχουν έργο να επιδείξουν.
Επειδή με πρόσβαλαν και δεν ανέχομαι να παρουσιάζω έργο και να με προσβάλουν, διέγραψα όλες τις κατασκευές μου και δεν θα παρουσιάσω ξανά εδώ τίποτα από την υπαρκτή ελεύθερη ενέργεια.

Όποιος είναι αρκετά μάγκας για να μπορέσει να φτιάξει με τα χέρια του θα βρει πολλές πληροφορίες και εδώ και στο δίκτυο.
Για να πετύχει κάποιος θα πρέπει να το πιστεύει και να το παλέψει γιατί εύκολο δεν είναι.

----------

genti (27-05-12)

----------


## genti

> Τσιμπιδα φαίνεσαι ευφυής και οραματιστής. Μπορείς να αποδείξεις τα όσα ισχυρίζεσαι;
> Εάν όχι τότε γράφεις σενάρια.
>  Συμβαίνει να γράφω κι εγώ σενάρια αλλά να έχω παρουσιάσει στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης συσκευές ελεύθερης ενέργειας που έχουν δει με τα μάτια τους μέλη της ιστοσελίδας.
> 
> Και περισσότερο από 2 χρόνια χρόνια γράφω εδώ πληροφορίες για συσκευές ενέργειας που όμως κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε αρκετά ώστε να φτιάξει και να διαπιστώσει ότι είναι εφικτές.
> 
> Όλοι έχουν αντίλογο για να προβάλουν την εξυπνάδα τους αλλά ελάχιστοι έχουν έργο να επιδείξουν.
> Επειδή με πρόσβαλαν και δεν ανέχομαι να παρουσιάζω έργο και να με προσβάλουν, διέγραψα όλες τις κατασκευές μου και δεν θα παρουσιάσω ξανά εδώ τίποτα από την υπαρκτή ελεύθερη ενέργεια.
> 
> ...



Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Φιλε μου χαίρουμε που και ένας ακόμα πειραματίζεται με την ελεύθερη ενέργεια, επειδή είμαι νέος σε αυτό το φόρουμ δεν έχω δη τι εxής μιλήσει για την ελεύθερη ενέργεια.Όσο για την προσβολή μην ανησυχείς,αυτό το φόρουμ μου αρεσι,καλο είναι,μονο λίγα άτομα το χαλάνε.Και εγώ έχω πολύ υλικό να παρουσιάσω εδώ,,,,ξικινοντας από ελεύτερη ενέργεια,,inverter,,ηλεκτροκόλληση,,τροφοδοτικα,,ενισχυτες,,μοτέρ,,και διαφορα αλλα πράγματα.Και ο λόγος που δεν τα παρουσιάζω είναι ότι δεν αντέχω να με κοροϊδεύουν μερική,επειδή ρίχνω πολύ "ιδροτα και [ αγάπη ] για να τα φιαξο.Ο Τέσλα πριν 110 και,,,χρονια εφιαξε πολλά που σήμερα η επιστήμη σπάνε το κεφαλιτους και μερική επειδή δεν μπορούν η ίδιοι να τα κάνουν λένε, αυτά δεν στέκονται πουθενά,,, αλλα και τι με νιαζί εμενα το τι λένε αυτή?

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τσιμπιδα φαίνεσαι ευφυής και οραματιστής. Μπορείς να αποδείξεις τα όσα ισχυρίζεσαι;
> Εάν όχι τότε γράφεις σενάρια.
> 
> Όλοι έχουν αντίλογο για να προβάλουν την εξυπνάδα τους αλλά ελάχιστοι έχουν έργο να επιδείξουν.
> Επειδή με πρόσβαλαν και δεν ανέχομαι να παρουσιάζω έργο και να με προσβάλουν, διέγραψα όλες τις κατασκευές μου και δεν θα παρουσιάσω ξανά εδώ τίποτα από την υπαρκτή ελεύθερη ενέργεια.
> .



1.                               Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοφρόνηση κ. Σπύρο .
Άπλα έγραψα μια αρχή που διέπει το σύμπαν από άκρη σε άκρη τίποτα παραπάνω.
Και μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να συμπληρώσω ότι το κενό είναι πιο δύσκολο στον 
χειρισμό του ακόμη και από την μεγαλύτερη υπάρχουσα δύναμη [πχ. CERN].

Σωστά κάνεις κατά την γνώμη μου που δεν μοιράζεσαι πια διάφορα πράγματα.
Πριν αρκετά χρόνια [1960]κάποιος απλά διάβασε 
πρώτος ότι ένα αεροπλάνο 'έσπασε' το 'φράγμαʼτου ήχου και 
θέλησε να το μεταφέρει στους γνωστούς του σάν νέο, *αποτέλεσμα* ?
τον χλεύαζαν για πολύ καιρό 
αρχικά γιατί δέν ήξεραν καν τι είναι το ''φράγμα'' του ήχου [ποσό μαλον να το σπάσεις χαχα]
και αργότερα *[και αυτό έχει την μεγαλύτερη αξία στην ιστοριούλα] 
*συνέχισαν να τον χλευάζουν γιατί το έμαθε πρώτος ,όταν αυτοί ζούσαν στην άγνοια.

----------


## spirakos

Βρηκε μπελα επειδη απλα εμαθε κατι, που να εφτιαχνε και τιποτα  :Tongue2: 
Κυριοι Genti, Tsimpida αν εχετε την καλοσυνη να κανετε ορθογραφικο ελεγχο, φαινεται ασχημα

----------


## genti

> Βρηκε μπελα επειδη απλα εμαθε κατι, που να εφτιαχνε και τιποτα 
> Κυριοι Genti, Tsimpida αν εχετε την καλοσυνη να κανετε ορθογραφικο ελεγχο, φαινεται ασχημα



Φιλε μου,καλησπέρα.Το έχω τονίσει 3-4 φορες ότι δεν είμαι έλληνας,,,ξέρω να μιλήσω καλά αλλα στο γράψιμο όχι.Τι να πω άλλο ευχάριστο,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## spirakos

Υπαρχει αυτοματος ορθογραφικος ελεγχος, μια απλη παρατηρηση εκανα που διορθωνεται ευκολα και γρηγορα, δεν θελω να θιξω καποιον

----------


## tao

Παιδιά να ρίξω λίγο λάδι στην φωτιά???
Πριν λίγο καιρό που ανοίχτηκε αυτό το θέμα εμφανίστηκαν κάποιοι που μα έλεγαν ότι είχαν φτιάξει και ότι είχαν ανακαλύψει ένα σωρό πράγματα, μας είπαν επίσης ότι εκείνο τον καιρό έγραφαν της εργασίες τους για να τις καταθέσουν και κατοχυρώσουν σαν ευρεσιτεχνίες!!!!!!
Άντε λοιπόν Πίτε μας και εμάς να μάθουμε!!!!!
Η μήπως ακόμα γράφετε τις εκθέσεις σας????
Μουφες ε!!!!!!!! μουφες!!!!!!!!

----------


## sakisp

Καλημέρα!!Όλα είναι ενέργεια!!Αυτό σημαίνει πως οτιδήποτε γύρω μας μπορεί να παρ'αγει ενέργεια αρκεί να ξέρουμε πως..Οπότε η ενέργεια του κενού είναι πραγματική!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O3a6VPeNcw

----------

genti (30-05-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

βρέ παιδιά, ο όρος "ενέργεια κενού" - "Vaccum energy" πρωτο-εμφανίστηκε σε έργο επιστημονικής φαντασίας.
 Το να πιστεύει κανείς στην ύπαρξη της "ενέργειας κενού" είναι το ίδιο με το να πιστεύει οτι ο Superman, ο  batman και οι Avengers υπάρχουν στ' αλήθεια. Γιατί είναι πιστευτή μια φούσκα που "εφευρέθηκε" για λόγοτεχνικούς λόγους και δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ υπόσταση και δεν είναι πιστευτοί οι ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ νόμοι της φυσικής ?? Τι είναι αυτό που κάνει ορισμένους ανθρώπους να πιστεύουν σε μία θεωρεία που είδαν σε ένα έργο στον κινηματογράφο ή την τηλεόραση ?? Γιατί ΔΕΝ μπορούν να πιστέψουν σε ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΟΥΣ νόμους της φυσικής, που βλέπουν στην πράξη κάθε μέρα ??

----------


## tsimpidas

*το κενό είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο της ενεργείας  και φυσικά δεν μπορεί* *
να αντληθεί ενεργεία από το κενό καθεαυτό 

*στο σύμπαν που μας περιβάλει όταν δημιουργείται ένα κενό 
[πχ κενό αέρος πίσω από το αεροπλάνο που μόλις 
έσπασε το φράγμα του ήχου]
όλες οι περιμετρικές δυνάμεις τρέχουν να το αναπληρώσουν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα,, 
μάλιστα έχουμε ήχο που μοιάζει με έκρηξη  [αλλά δεν έγινε έκρηξη έγινε πλήρωση κενού ]

το κενό που δημιουργήθηκε είχε τόσο μεγάλο αποτέλεσμα που έκανε τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα 
να έχει την ιδία δυναμική με εκρηκτική υλη.
αν υπήρχε μηχανισμός που να εκμεταλλευτεί την κίνηση του αέρα προς το κενό 
θα είχε μια αξιόλογη δύναμη προς εκμετάλλευση να παρουσιάσει.

το κενό πρέπει πάντα να παίρνετε υπόψη σε μια κατασκευή παράγωγης ενεργείας 
μιας και θα παίξει ισο εως μεγαλύτερο ρολό απο το ''καύσιμο'' που 
θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, για την κίνηση της εν λόγο κατασκευής.

----------

-nikos- (30-05-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

> *το κενό είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο της ενεργείας  και φυσικά δεν μπορεί* *
> να αντληθεί ενεργεία από το κενό καθεαυτό 
> 
> *στο σύμπαν που μας περιβάλει όταν δημιουργείται ένα κενό 
> [πχ κενό αέρος πίσω από το αεροπλάνο που μόλις 
> έσπασε το φράγμα του ήχου]
> όλες οι περιμετρικές δυνάμεις τρέχουν να το αναπληρώσουν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα,, 
> μάλιστα έχουμε ήχο που μοιάζει με έκρηξη  [αλλά δεν έγινε έκρηξη έγινε πλήρωση κενού ]



Χμμμμ.....  Αρχικά μιλούσαμε για "αντληση" ενέργειας απο το "κενό"... μια αφηρημένη ένοια. Οχι το κενό ύλης.
Τέλος πάντων. Το κενό ύλης ΔΕΝ περιέχει ιδιαίτερη ενέργεια απο μόνο του. Η ενέργεια βρίσκετε στην ύλη που καλείτε να πληρώσει το κενό. Φυσικά, η ενέργεια που απαιτείτε για να δημιουργηθεί το κενό, είναι πολλαπλάσια της ενέργειας που μπορεί να αποδοθεί απο την πλήρωση του.

----------

-nikos- (30-05-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> Φυσικά, η ενέργεια που απαιτείτε για να δημιουργηθεί το κενό, είναι πολλαπλάσια της ενέργειας που μπορεί να αποδοθεί απο την πλήρωση του.




tsimpidas σωστα αυτα που λες αλλα πρεπει ολοι οσοι 
ψαχνουν την αεναο ενεργεια να παρουν σοβαρα υποψην τα παραπανω λογια του Σωτηρη.[παραθεση]

----------

SV1JRT (30-05-12)

----------


## aeonios

Αν δούμε κυριολεκτικά τον ισχυρισμό ενέργεια κενού (ΖPE) τότε από τη μεριά της κβαντικής θεωρίας μπορούμε να έχουμε αποτελέσματα ΟΜΩΣ δυστυχώς ως τώρα το να αντλήσουμε μακροκοσμικά ενέργεια από τη μεταβολή αυτής της ενέργειας δεν έχει γίνει επιστημονικά δυνατό ακόμα(πειράματα του casimir που είπε ο spyrospap πριν πολλές σελίδες). 

Σε κάποια πειράματα έχουν καταφέρει να εξάγουν φωτόνια αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω. 

Οπότε με την προοπτική αυτή πιστεύω προσωπικά πως καλά κάνουν όσοι ψάχνονται και ίσως μια μέρα να υπάρξει κάποια εφεύρεση που θα κάνει πραγματικότητα αυτό.

----------

genti (30-05-12), 

lepouras (30-05-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> Αν δούμε κυριολεκτικά τον ισχυρισμό ενέργεια κενού (ΖPE) τότε από τη μεριά της κβαντικής θεωρίας μπορούμε να έχουμε αποτελέσματα...ίσως μια μέρα να υπάρξει κάποια εφεύρεση που θα κάνει πραγματικότητα αυτό.



Καλο μεσημερι φιλε Νικ τι κανεις; Εισαι καλα;

Την αποψη μου την ξερεις εδω και πολυ καιρο:

Επισημα φαινεται οτι δεν ξερουν τιποτα,στην πραγματικοτητα ομως το  εχουν ηδη ανακαλυψει και το χρησιμοποιουν για στρατιωτικους σκοπους.

Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο στη ζωη σου και οι προσδοκιες σου να ευοδωθουν.

φιλικα και χριστός Ανέστη,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------

genti (30-05-12)

----------


## aeonios

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου και αντεύχομαι όμοια! Αν ισχύει αυτό που λες (που πιστεύω πως ναι) εύχομαι κάποιος με ανοικτό μυαλό να το "ξανα"εφεύρει και να κοινοποιήσει το πείραμα ώστε να ωφελείται όλη η ανθρωπότητα και όχι μόνο οι στρατιωτικοί ή κάποιες πολυεθνικές.

----------

genti (30-05-12)

----------


## genti

Αχ παιδιά παιδιά ποσα πράγματα δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα.Να μην μιλήσω άλλο επειδή θα μας έρθει κανένα γράμμα κάτω απο τίν πόρτα. ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## spyropap

Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι πως ότι γράφω εδώ και αλλού είναι άχρηστα, δεν συγκινούν και δεν προβληματίζουν κανέναν.
Για παράδειγμα αυτά που έγραψα στα μηνύματα #10 κ #21 αντί να δώσουν τροφή στον νου μάλλον πήγαν στο κενό. Στο κενό που δεν είναι κενό αλλά γεμάτο με ενέργεια..

Πως είναι δυνατόν να μην ενδιαφέρουν τα λόγια και το πνεύμα του μεγάλου εφευρέτη Ν.Τέσλα; Μήπως δεν γνωρίζεται γι αυτήν την διάνοια;
Μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε για το σπουδαίο έργο και πνεύμα του Ν.Τέσλα από το βίντεο που ανέβασε ο genti (μπράβο του) και βρίσκεται στην κεντρική σελίδα στα πρόσφατα βίντεο.

Όποιος δεν είναι οραματιστής αλλά είναι συντηρητικός και αρκείται στις βασικές γνώσεις που έμαθε στο σχολείο τότε θα είναι αρνητικός και αμφισβητίας όπως ο Σωτήρης.
Σωτήρη μήπως γνωρίζεις/έμαθες τις αρχές του faraday σχετικά με ηλεκτρόλυση; Εάν ναι τότε πέταξε στα σκουπίδια αυτά που έμαθες.
Οι σταθερές του faraday έχουν ξεπεραστεί με την σύγχρονη τεχνολογία. Το ίδιο και αρχές του Ι.Νευτωνα ο οποίος αντέγραφε τις ιδέες αρχαίων ελλήνων φιλοσόφων κ μαθηματικών.

Εάν αυτό που κάνετε είναι αντίδραση στο έργο και στην έρευνα άλλων ανθρώπων δίχως να έχετε ασχοληθεί με το θέμα τότε δεν αξίζετε να συζητήσω μαζί σας.
Και που ήσουν Σωτήρη όταν σε κάλεσα στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης να δοκιμάσεις κ να μετρήσεις τον πειραματικό αντιδραστήρα Υδρογόνου;
Ήρθες στην ταβέρνα να φας κ να πιείς μαζί μας αλλά εκεί που έγινε το μπουμ δεν πλησίασες ούτε από μακριά..
Ο Κώστας ultra και ο Μιχάλης ήταν αυτοί που λούστηκαν το αποτυχημένο πείραμα. Ο Κώστας μετά από αυτό δεν τόλμησε να ξαναπεράσει από εκεί παρότι τον κάλεσα ξανά..

Αυτό έγινε πέρυσι. Εφέτος έχουμε περισσότερους από 4 αντιδραστήρες που λειτουργούν σταθερά και παράγουν ενδιαφέρον αποτέλεσμα.
Ίσως η ηλεκτροχημεία να μην σχετίζεται με την ενέργεια κενού όμως έχουμε πολλές προτάσεις και κατασκευές που αποδεδειγμένα αποδίδουν ενέργεια.
Αυτά που είναι έτοιμα και έχω παρουσιάσει σε μέλη της ιστοσελίδας είναι οι χειροποίητες ανεμογεννήτριες, τα ειδικά ινβερτερ που εξοικονομούν ενέργεια, και οι γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ 
που συνεχώς βελτιώνονται.
Τώρα ασχολούμαι με την κατασκευή συσσωρευτή δικής μου έμπνευσης που θα φορτίζεται με ενσωματωμένο κύκλωμα ινβερτερ. Για την νέα μπαταρία χρησιμοποιώ 
ποικιλία μετάλλων. 
Αυτά τα κάνουν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται σοβαρά για την ενέργεια. Οι άλλοι που δεν έχουν έργο να επιδείξουν τι να λένε;

Πάντως αυτοί που θέλουν να έρθουν και να δουν με τα μάτια τους ενεργειακά παιχνίδια κ μετασχηματισμούς μπορούν να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή για την επόμενη συγκέντρωση 
στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης που θα γίνει μετά τις εκλογές, όπου θα κάνω τραπέζι για να εορτάσουμε την νίκη του ΣΥ.ΡΙΖ.Α  Το μέρος είναι στην Αθήνα πλησίον του μετρό Κατεχάκη.

Και κάτι ακόμα. Η ενέργεια κενού είναι εξαρτώμενη από την ύλη. Ύλη κ αντιύλη είναι δίπολο που εκλύουν ενέργεια.
Παράδειγμα είναι το κενό της κοιλιάς σας. Εάν μένει κενή η κοιλιά σας θα σας αναγκάσει να κάνετε τα πάντα για να την γεμίσετε. Οι ενέργειες που θα κάνετε για να γεμίσετε την άδεια κοιλιά είναι η ενέργεια κενού.. Τώρα το καταλάβατε;

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα δίπολου είναι η στάση των υπέρμαχων της ελεύθερης ενέργειας και αυτών που ως συντηρητικοί θέλουν να μείνουμε στάσιμοι σε αυτά που μας έμαθαν.
Και αυτό το δίπολο εκλύει ενέργεια όπως την τάση να γράφουνε οι μεν και οι δε σε αυτό το θέμα J

----------

aris285 (31-05-12), 

genti (30-05-12)

----------


## lepouras

Σπύρο κανόνισε να μας ακυρώσεις το φαΐ<<θα κάνω τραπέζι για να εορτάσουμε την νίκη του ΣΥ.ΡΙΖ.Α>> έτσι και δεν νικήσει, γιατί μένω νηστικός για να έχω όρεξη. :Lol:

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδια.... *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ* !!!!!
*Ειχα άδικο*. Βρέθηκε η πλέων ανανεώσιμη, καθαρή και απεριόριστη πηγή ενέργειας.
Το ΜΟΝΟ που χρειάζεται κανείς, είναι μία φέτα ΨΩΜΙ, λίγο ΒΟΥΤΗΡΟ και μία ΓΑΤΑ...!!!!
Επιτέλους..... Τι Vacum Energy και Zerp Point Modules ?? ΤΕΛΟΣ ολα αυτά.
Η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ είναι πραγματικότητα !!!


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8yW5cyXXRc*



Γρήγορα.... ΜΑΝΤΡΩΣΤΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΓΑΤΕΣ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΕΣ !!!

----------

geronimo (01-06-12), 

PCMan (31-05-12), 

stavros_97s (01-06-12)

----------


## PCMan

> Παιδια.... *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ* !!!!!
> *Ειχα άδικο*. Βρέθηκε η πλέων ανανεώσιμη, καθαρή και απεριόριστη πηγή ενέργειας.
> Το ΜΟΝΟ που χρειάζεται κανείς, είναι μία φέτα ΨΩΜΙ, λίγο ΒΟΥΤΗΡΟ και μία ΓΑΤΑ...!!!!
> Επιτέλους..... Τι Vacum Energy και Zerp Point Modules ?? ΤΕΛΟΣ ολα αυτά.
> Η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ είναι πραγματικότητα !!!
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8yW5cyXXRc*
> 
> ...



ΑΧΧΑΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧχαΧΑ έλιωσα!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## jason13

Πολυ καλο,παρα πολυ καλο

----------


## αθικτον

> Παιδια.... *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ* !!!!!
> *Ειχα άδικο*. Βρέθηκε η πλέων ανανεώσιμη, καθαρή και απεριόριστη πηγή ενέργειας.
> Το ΜΟΝΟ που χρειάζεται κανείς, είναι μία φέτα ΨΩΜΙ, λίγο ΒΟΥΤΗΡΟ και μία ΓΑΤΑ...!!!!
> Επιτέλους..... Τι Vacum Energy και Zerp Point Modules ?? ΤΕΛΟΣ ολα αυτά.
> Η ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ είναι πραγματικότητα !!!
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8yW5cyXXRc*
> 
> ...



Εισαι φοβερος φιλε Σωτηρη,που το ξετρυπωσες;

----------


## SV1JRT

*ΜΗ ΓΕΛΑΤΕ..... Είναι ΑΛΗΘΗΝΟ.... ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE. !!!!!!*
Ειστε ΟΛΟΙ κλειστά μυαλά. Η γεννήτρισ ΓΑΤΑΣ είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ.
Υπάρχει ολόλκληρη ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ τηε ΘΕΩΡΕΙΑΣ στον ΣΥ-ΣΩΛΗΝΑ !!!!
 Αλλά έτσι είναι. Οσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια... (Η ΤΣΟΥΡΕΚΙΑ... δέν θυμάμαι).
ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ.... Δίκιο έχει ο Λιακόπουλος. Η NASA και οι Men in Black τις ξέρουν αυτές τις γεννήτριεςσ χρόνια τώρα.
Οι αρχαίοι Αιγύπτιοι χρησημοποιούσαν γεννήτριες γατας για να φωτίζουν τις πυραμίδες τους οταν έκαναν τα πάρτυ.
Ο ΟΠΕΚ έχει σκοτώσει όλους όσους έμαθαν την ύπαρξη αυτής της γεννήτριας.
Δεν αφήνουν τον κόσμο να χρησημοποιήσει γεννήτριες γάτας, για να πουλάνε το πετρέλαιο τους.
Ασε που ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΣ οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες της Αμερικής ΨΕΚΑΖΟΥΝ με αεροπλάνα χημικά για να αποτρέψουν τις γάτες να περιστρέφονται... Ορίστε και η ανάλυση της θεωρείας στο Youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=Il1WZwGjtEs

Οριστε και ένα βίντεο της NASA απο πειράματα "ZERO POINT CAT"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAWuM...feature=fvwrel


Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΛΑΜΨΕΙ.
ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ. Πειραματιστείτε και κάποια μέρα, θα σας χέσει, εεεεε ενοούσα θα σας ανταμοίψει η γάτα...

----------

αθικτον (05-06-12)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Εχω δυο γάτες λέτε να φτάνουν για το σπίτι μου.Σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω καμία πενηνταριά γάτες και να ανοίξω την δικιά μου επιχείρηση ηλεκτρισμού και να πουλάω ρεύμα στους γείτονες. :Dancing:  :hahahha:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εχω δυο γάτες λέτε να φτάνουν για το σπίτι μου.Σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω καμία πενηνταριά γάτες και να ανοίξω την δικιά μου επιχείρηση ηλεκτρισμού και να πουλάω ρεύμα στους γείτονες.






 Οπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο, με μία γατα καλύπτεις ΑΝΕΤΑ την μιση Αθήνα.... Με 50 σε βλέπω να κάνεις την ΔΕΗ να χρεοκοπήσει και να τροφοδοτείς άνετα όλη την Ευρώπη... (Καλά ίσως η ρωσία να σε ζορίσει λιγάκι. Τραβάνε πολύ ρευμα εκει πάνω...)

 Αντε, καλές δουλειές.....
 Υ.Γ. Ασε και καμια γάτα για εμένα.... Μην τις πάρεις όλες εσύ.... Ετσι ??

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Μην ανυσηχείς το σκέφτηκα καλά και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν συμφέρει.Τρώνε πολύ οι ρημάδες. :Biggrin:

----------


## -nikos-

ενεργεια με,,,, ενα λιτρο πετρελαιο το 8ωρο !!!
οι παλιοι ξερανε.
ντιζελ κινητηρας farυmann δυτικης γερμανιας [σαν του μαλκοτση σχεδον]
Φωτογραφία0241.jpgΦωτογραφία0240.jpg

τωρα που ακριβενει το καυσιμο η επιστροφη στις μηχανες παραγωγης ενεργειας που 
χρεισιμοποιουνταν πριν 70-80 χρωνια μαλον ειναι επιτακτικη.
[καιει και βιοντιζελ]
οταν τελειωσει η μετατροπη-συνδεση της σε γενητρια θα το ανεβασω στο θεμα 
ηλεκτρικη αυτονομια οικιας.

----------


## tao

Πω πω ρε παιδιά όσοι επιστήμονες μα τόσοι να πηγαίνουν χαμένοι!!!!!!
Ρε επιστήμονες επιδι ο περισσότερος κόσμος θέλει να δει έργα και όχι λόγια αφού έχετε φτάσει στο σημείο να έχετε κατασκευάσει κάτι γιατί δεν το παρουσιάζετε εδώ να το δούμε ν α το συζητήσουμε ??????
Από λόγια έχουμε χορτάσει σαν τους πολιτικούς έχετε καταντήσει όλο λέτε λέτε αλλά δεν έχετε κάτι να παρουσιάσετε.
Εγώ αλλά και πολύς κόσμος εδώ μέσα θα ήθελε να δει αυτά που μας λέτε ότι έχετε…
Όπως και ο συχωρεμένος ο Γκιολβας μου έλεγε ότι είχε φτιάξει  μια μηχανή που πετούσε αψηφώντας την βαρύτητα και όσες φορές τον έβρισκα και του έλεγα να μου το δήξει άλλαζε κουβέντα μόνο λόγια και από πράξεις τίποτα μα τίποτα!!!!!!
Συμφωνώ ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ανερεσουμε κάποιους νόμους φυσικής  η νόμους ηλεκτρισμού γενικά τους νόμους που θεωρούμε σαν δεδομένα σήμερα γιατί κάτι καινούριο θα βρεθεί αλλά ρε ξεκαβαλίστε το καλάμι δεν ιστε εσείς που θα το κάνετε αυτό, όχι ότι ίσως κάποιοι να μην έχουν τις δυνατότητες αλλά δεν έχετε τα μέσα και τα χρήματα και την τεχνολογία για να ξεπεράσετε τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν αν ζούσατε στην αρχεοτιτα για να ανακαλύψετε την βαρύτητα χιαζόσασταν το μυαλό σας μια μιλιά και ένα μήλο σήμερα για να ανακαλύψετε την αντιβαριτητα χιάζεστε το μυαλό πολλά λευτα και τρελή τεχνολογία που δεν την έχετε στο σπίτι σας.
Και εμπαση περιπτώσει δήξτε μας αυτά που λέτε ότι κατασκευάζετε να τα θαυμάσουμε και εμείς

----------


## spyropap

Βρήκατε θέμα να κάνετε πλάκα. Καλή η πλάκα. Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν τα ζωντανά αλλά δεν εξηγεί κανείς με πιο τρόπο θα κάνετε τις γάτες ή τα άλλα ζώα να θέλουν να δουλεύουν για εσάς. 
Δεν νομίζω να θέλουν δεμένες να στριφογυρίζουν ακόμα και εάν έτσι θα παράγανε ρεύμα.

Θυμήθηκα και την ταινία Matrix όπου φαίνεται το εξελιγμένο σύστημα άντλησης ενέργειας από ένα ανθρώπινο σώμα που καλλιεργείται ως φυτό σε θαλάμους.
Ίσως θυμάστε πως ο Νιο ήταν ένας από αυτούς που τους καλλιεργούσαν με ηλεκτροχημική μέθοδο.

Αυτό το θέμα το γεμίσατε κακά από γάτες.. Τίποτα από όσα έχουν γραφτεί στα τελευταία μηνύματα δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα.

Γιατί ο Σωτήρης δεν έβαλε το ανέκδοτο βίντεο στο θέμα με τα ανέκδοτα ή στο θέμα με το «αεικίνητο» ;

Και ο Νίκος εξαγγέλει εδώ την μηχανή diesel του προηγούμενου αιώνα..

Κανένας άλλος με ιδέες για το κενό υπάρχει;

----------


## tao

Spiropap για απαντά και σε εμένα τι έχεις να πεις σε αυτα που είπα;

----------


## spyropap

Πω πω ρε παιδιά όσοι επιστήμονες μα τόσοι να πηγαίνουν χαμένοι!!!!!!
Ναι ξέρεις που πηγαίνουν; Σε άλλες χώρες πηγαίνουν διότι  όσοι μένουν εδώ με την χολέρα που ψήφισε τα μνημόνια είναι χαμένοι.

Ρε επιστήμονες επειδή ο περισσότερος κόσμος θέλει να δει έργα και όχι λόγια αφού έχετε φτάσει στο σημείο να έχετε κατασκευάσει κάτι γιατί δεν το παρουσιάζετε εδώ να το δούμε ν α το συζητήσουμε ??????
Από λόγια έχουμε χορτάσει σαν τους πολιτικούς έχετε καταντήσει όλο λέτε λέτε αλλά δεν έχετε κάτι να παρουσιάσετε.
Εγώ αλλά και πολύς κόσμος εδώ μέσα θα ήθελε να δει αυτά που μας λέτε ότι έχετε…
Eίμαι αυτός που σταμάτησε να παρουσιάζει το έργο του εδώ. Και διέγραψα όλα τα συνημένα αρχεία μου.
Αυτό το έκανα διότι κατάλαβα πως κυκλοφορούν αχάριστοι, κακοήθης κ παλιοχαρακτήρες που έχουν βρει το δίκτυο για καφενείο. Και χαίρονται να γράφουν αυτά που πιστεύουν όμως είναι άσχετοι από άλλο ανέκδοτο..

Ε λοιπόν όχι αφού με πρόσβαλαν δεν θα παρουσιάσω στο δίκτυο ενεργειακά συστήματα για να κάνουν αστεία όπως με την γάτα .
Όποιος θέλει να δει έργα να έρθει να δείξει την μούρη του και την αξία του.
Αρκετά μέλη της ιστοσελίδας όπως ο ΓιάννηςΛ, ο Μιχάλας2, ο Σταύρος, ο ΧρήστοςΠλουφ και άλλοι ήρθαν στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης και είδαν με τα μάτια τους.
Κάποιοι είδαν και έμαθαν περισσότερα από άλλους.

Όπως και ο συχωρεμένος ο Γκιολβας μου έλεγε ότι είχε φτιάξει μια μηχανή που πετούσε αψηφώντας την βαρύτητα και όσες φορές τον έβρισκα και του έλεγα να μου το δήξει άλλαζε κουβέντα μόνο λόγια και από πράξεις τίποτα μα τίποτα!!!!!!
Εσύ που θέλεις να δεις και να μάθεις τι είσαι πρόθυμος να προσφέρεις;
Μήπως αυτό που θέλεις είναι δωρεάν γνώση αλλά ταυτόχρονα την δυνατότητα να σχολιάζεις με τρόπο μη αρεστό το ερευνητικό έργο και τις προσπάθειες των άλλων ανθρώπων;

αλλά ρε ξεκαβαλίστε το καλάμι δεν ιστε εσείς που θα το κάνετε αυτό, όχι ότι ίσως κάποιοι να μην έχουν τις δυνατότητες αλλά δεν έχετε τα μέσα και τα χρήματα και την τεχνολογία για να ξεπεράσετε τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν αν ζούσατε στην αρχεοτιτα για να ανακαλύψετε την βαρύτητα χιαζόσασταν το μυαλό σας μια μιλιά και ένα μήλο σήμερα για να ανακαλύψετε την αντιβαριτητα χιάζεστε το μυαλό πολλά λευτα και τρελή τεχνολογία που δεν την έχετε στο σπίτι σας.
Αυτό το κομμάτι το αντιστρέφω διότι βλέπω αλλιώς. negative

Και εμπαση περιπτώσει δήξτε μας αυτά που λέτε ότι κατασκευάζετε να τα θαυμάσουμε και εμείς
Οπ  πόρτα.. Άνοιξε την πόρτα για να μπεις. Κάνε αίτηση, πέρνα από το πρωτόκολλο πμ λέγεται, και έλα από το κέντρο μας που λέμε ποιήματα…

----------

genti (02-06-12)

----------


## tao

Αν είχα την δυνατότητα να έρθω να είσε σηγουρος ότι θα το εκανα δεν βρισκομε Αθήνα καπου πολυ μακριά και απο εμπορία λέω σε όλους ότι αυτοί που λένε χωρίς πραχης δεν ξέρουν τίποτα. Άντε να σου πω ότι εργαζομένων πανω στην τηλεμεταφωρα και ότι είμε στο τελευτεο στάδιο θα με πηστεψεις;

----------


## spyropap

> Άντε να σου πω ότι εργαζομένων πανω στην τηλεμεταφωρα και ότι είμε στο τελευτεο στάδιο θα με πηστεψεις;



Μα βέβαια.. Έχω δει το έργο και το σενάριο της ταινίας the fly. Κορυφαίο

Σίγουρα θα βρεθούν και άλλοι να γράψουν εδώ πως είναι εφευρέτες και εργάζονται για τον εαυτό τους.

Ελάτε λοιπόν όλοι που φτιάχνετε κάτι, εδώ σε αυτό το θέμα που έχει ενέργεια κενού για να εκενώσετε το είναι σας..

----------


## -nikos-

συσκευη ενεργειας απο το κενο 
η πως να βγαλετε χρηματα απο ανειδεους με την εφευρεση γνωστου ρωσου ερευνητη

περνετε ενα παλιο ψυγειο αυτοκινητου και το γεμηζετε με νιτρικη αμωνια η αλλο λιπασμα 
εξισου καυστικο [μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιησετε και καυστικη ποτασα]

το συνδεετε με ενα καλοδιο και σε αποσταση 10+μετρων βυθηζετε μια μεταλικη 
βεργα στο εδαφος η το συνδεετε με μεταλικη εγκατασταση υδρευσης 
ενοποιο των ανειδεων [αυτων που δεν εχουν ιδεα] που εχετε φροντισει να καλεσετε :Smile: ,

μετα με νερο βρεχετε το παλιο ψυγειο με την δικαιολογια οτι ''ετσι θα κανει καλυτερη συνδεση''
και το λιπασμα μολις ερθει σε επαφη με το νερο μετατρεπετε σε οξυ που τρωει το παλιοψυγειο και 
το μετατρεπει σε μπαταρια,,,,,,βεβαια στους παρευρισκομενους λετε οτι η *''διαφωρα δυναμικου της γης''
*προσφερει αεναο ενεργεια  :Biggrin: ,
και για να ολοκληροθει το ''ταχυδαχτυλικο'' κολπο αντι για ενα απλο ινβερτερ 
χρεισιμοποιητε ενα spark-gap για να μετατρεψετε το συνεχες ρευμα που παραγεται απο την 
φθορα του ψυγειου απο το οξυ σε παλμικο ωστε να μπορεσει ενας απλος μετασχηματιστης 
που εχει μεσα στο ''μαγικο κουτι'' να το πολαπλασιασει και να αναψει μερικες λαμπες. :Wink: ,,

και ολα ειναι ετοιμα,,,οι παρευρισκομενοι θελουν να αγωρασουν το μαγικο κουτι που μετατρεπει 
την ''αεναη διαφωρα δυναμικου της γης'' σε ηλεκτρισμο για τα σπιτια τους,,
μην ξερωντας οτι μολις το οξι διαβροσει εντελως το παλιοψυγειο σε μερικες ωρες 
θα σταματησει και η ''αεναο ενεργεια'' χαχα και θα μεινουν με ενα μετασχηματιστη σε κουτι 
που θα τον εχουν πληρωσει 5-6 φωρες πιο πανω απο την αξια του.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxa_G...eature=related

----------


## spyropap

> κατάλαβα πως κυκλοφορούν αχάριστοι, κακοήθης κ παλιοχαρακτήρες που έχουν βρει το δίκτυο για καφενείο. Και χαίρονται να γράφουν αυτά που πιστεύουν όμως είναι άσχετοι από άλλο ανέκδοτο..



Είναι η περίπτωση του -nikos- που φαντάζεται πως τα ξέρει όλα και γράφει άσχετα που σκέφτεται αλλά που δεν γνωρίζει.
Ο Νίκος θα έπρεπε να βάλει το μήνυμα του στο σωστό θέμα αλλά δεν το έκανε.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=kapanadze

Και βέβαια δεν έκανε τον κόπο να διαβάσει τι λένε σε άλλα φορουμ του κόσμου για αυτήν την εφεύρεση.

Ο Νίκος λοιπόν που δεν έχει δει, δεν έχει διαβάσει για την συσκευή kapanadze για κάποιους λόγους αποφάσισε πως αυτό είναι κατάλληλο θέμα για να προβάλει τον κατοχικό κινητήρα του και τις απόψεις του.
Με το πονηρό μυαλό του βρήκε τρόπο να συκοφαντήσει το έργο του επιστήμονα. Και σε λάθος θέμα..

Έτσι αφού ο κάθε ένας μπαίνει και γράφει ότι του κατέβει σε όποιο θέμα θέλει, έχει γεμίσει αυτό το θέμα με σκουπίδια.

----------


## -nikos-

> Μα βέβαια.. Έχω δει το εργο..




δηλ. σπυρο προσπαθεις να μας κανεις ''ανθρωπους'' ??

εμεις δεν εχουμε δει δικα μας και αλλονων θεματα να ''γεμιζουν σκουπιδια'' ??

το παραδηγμα του τσιμπιδα με το αεροπλανο και το κενο αερος ηταν η 
πιο σωστη παραθεση που διαβασα σε αυτο το θεμα 
και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## tao

Παιδιά επιμένω δεν έχετε να δείξετε έργα και ισαστε Μόνο λόγια και είμε απόλυτος σε αυτο που λέω Γιατί μετα απο τόσες απαντήσεις σε αυτο το θέμα δεν βρέθηκε ένας να μας πει να δείτε τι έφτιαξα

----------


## panosssvent19

Ρε παιδια πραγματικα ελεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γραφω πολλη σπανια αλλα διαβαζω σηνεχεια σε αυτο το φορουμ!
Μπορειτε να καταλαβαιτε οτι αυτο το επιτυχές "αικεινητο" ειναι μια φθηνουσα ταλαντωση η μια απλη μετατροπη ενεργειας και δεν εχει τιποτα να σου προσφέρει παραπανω απο οτι του δωσεις;;;;;
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο δυσνόητο!
Δειτε λιγο τι ειναι ταλαντωση τι ειναι υποβαθμηση ενεργειας τι ειναι απωλειες.Διαβαστε για αυτα και θα καταλαβετε οτι το καλυτερο αικεινητο που μπορεις να φτιαξεις ειναι μια ταλαντωση που στην καλυτερη εχει τις λιγοτερες απωλειες και σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ περιπτωση δεν προκειτε να σου προσφερει παραπανω ενεργεια απο οτι του δωσεις!ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ ειναι τοσο απλο.   :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## spyropap

Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει που πάρα πολλά μηνύματα είναι άσχετα με το θέμα.

*Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όταν εγώ βάζω άσχετα μηνύματα σε άλλα θέματα τρέχουν οι διαχειριστές να τα σβύσουν, 
και εδώ που γράφουν "ότι κ ότι" δεν ενδιαφέρονται να σβύσουν τα σκουπίδια.

Είναι άλλο ένα θέμα όπως τα γνωστά θέματα με το "αεικίνητο" που έγιναν μπάχαλο.

*Το αποτέλεσμα που προκαλούν αυτοί που γράφουν άσχετα μηνύματα είναι να προκαλούν αποστροφή.
 Όσες φατσούλες και εάν βάλουν δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα.
Ακόμα και αυτοί που έχουν κάτι να δείξουν με τέτοιο κλίμα δεν πρέπει ούτε να το σκέφτονται.
 Δεν δείχνουν τίποτα σε τέτοιο μπάχαλο θέμα.

Όποιος δείχνει και γράφει άσχετα πράγματα με το θέμα δεν κάνει καλά.

Και επειδή έτσι κατηγορώ και τον εαυτό μου -γιατί μου συμβαίνει μερικές φορές- με βάζω τιμωρία.
Τώρα θα με βλέπετε να γράφω σπάνια - σας βαρέθηκα.

----------


## leosedf

Τι λες να διαγραφεί ολόκληρο?

----------


## aeonios

Το νήμα έχει πράγματι πολλά λίγο ως πολύ άσχετα μηνύματα από την αρχή του και γίνεται κουραστικό σε κάποιον να το διαβάσει. Οπότε συνεχίστε μόνο αν έχετε κάτι να προσθέσετε σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## sakisp

Κάτι που θυμήθηκα κάτι σχετικά με την ελέυθερη ενέργεια είναι ο Γεώργιος Γκιόλβας ο οποίος πρίν απο 20 περίπου χρόνια είχε εφέυρει μια μηχανή δημιουργίας κενού στο μέγεθος μιας ντηζελομηχανης και έψαχνε χρηματοδότες και είχε επίσης αγγελία στην εφημεριδα για όποιον  ενδιαφέρεται..

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μέχρι στιγμής είμαστε εδώ και έχουμε αρκετά ακόμη να κάνουμε.. Έχουμε 9 ενεργά πηνία - συλλέκτες διατομής σύρματος 23" και 1 πηνίο σκανδάλης παλμού διατομής σύρματος 26"(Trigger), στριμμένα παράλληλα μαζί. Ο ρότορας έχει διάμετρο 14 εκατοστά, φτιαγμένος στο χέρι απο Mdf με κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένες φωλιές όπου έχουν μπεί 8 κεραμικοί μαγνήτες (φερρίτη).Φτιάχτηκε απο mdf προσωρινά για να δοκιμαστεί ο χρόνος πυροδότησης των πηνίων με τους μαγνήτες σε συγκεκριμένες μοίρες (περισσότερες πληροφορίες αργότερα). Η τελική κατασκευή θα είναι με ρότορα αλουμινίου.Η πολικότητα μαγνήτη και πηνίου αντικριστά είναι Βορράς.

P6021397.jpg

P6021399.jpg

Λειτουργεί με το απλοποιημένο κύκλωμα SSG (μονοπολικό) σε παράλληλη διάταξη. Με 5 τρανζίστορ NPN MJE3055 προσωρινά μέχρι να αντικατασταθούν με τα πολύ γρήγορα τρανζίστορ NPN MJL21194.Μόνιμες αντιστάσεις βάσης τρανζίστορ στα 100Ω 1W και με τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση το συντονίζουμε στο sweet spot με τις γρηγορότερες στροφές και χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση.Τροφοδοτείται με 12v (περισσότερα πάνω σε αυτό αργότερα).

P6021398.jpg

Σε αυτήν την φάση του έχω βάλει μια μπαταρία panasonic απο mazda mx5 15 ετίας η οποία περισυλλέχθηκε έξω απο κάδο απορριμάτων. Βρίσκεται στον πρώτο κύκλο φόρτισης - εγκλιματισμού με την Αιθερική ενέργεια. Η μπαταρία είναι σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου και λίγο χαμηλότερη καθόλη την διάρκεια του κύκλου φόρτισης (περισσότερα γιαυτό αργότερα).

P6021400.jpg

----------

genti (03-06-12), 

stavros_97s (03-06-12)

----------


## aeonios

Στέλιο συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σου και το πείραμα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμα σου!
Αν θες μπορείς να πάρεις τα τρανζίστορ από εδώ που τα έχουν "σχετικά" φτηνά, φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι τιμές σου έδωσαν στην Ελλάδα. Από ότι μου είπε ένας φίλος που έκανε ανάλογα πειράματα με τα δικά σου και γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα θέλει προσοχή γιατί κυκλοφορούν μαιμού .

----------


## genti

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μέχρι στιγμής είμαστε εδώ και έχουμε αρκετά ακόμη να κάνουμε.. Έχουμε 9 ενεργά πηνία - συλλέκτες διατομής σύρματος 23" και 1 πηνίο σκανδάλης παλμού διατομής σύρματος 26"(Trigger), στριμμένα παράλληλα μαζί. Ο ρότορας έχει διάμετρο 14 εκατοστά, φτιαγμένος στο χέρι απο Mdf με κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένες φωλιές όπου έχουν μπεί 8 κεραμικοί μαγνήτες (φερρίτη).Φτιάχτηκε απο mdf προσωρινά για να δοκιμαστεί ο χρόνος πυροδότησης των πηνίων με τους μαγνήτες σε συγκεκριμένες μοίρες (περισσότερες πληροφορίες αργότερα). Η τελική κατασκευή θα είναι με ρότορα αλουμινίου.Η πολικότητα μαγνήτη και πηνίου αντικριστά είναι Βορράς.
> 
> P6021397.jpg
> 
> P6021399.jpg
> 
> Λειτουργεί με το απλοποιημένο κύκλωμα SSG (μονοπολικό) σε παράλληλη διάταξη. Με 5 τρανζίστορ NPN MJE3055 προσωρινά μέχρι να αντικατασταθούν με τα πολύ γρήγορα τρανζίστορ NPN MJL21194.Μόνιμες αντιστάσεις βάσης τρανζίστορ στα 100Ω 1W και με τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση το συντονίζουμε στο sweet spot με τις γρηγορότερες στροφές και χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση.Τροφοδοτείται με 12v (περισσότερα πάνω σε αυτό αργότερα).
> 
> P6021398.jpg
> ...



Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα Στέλιο.Πολύ καλή ξεκίνημα,περιμένουμε και λεπτομέρειες.Bravo σου.Όσο για τα transistor που είπε ο Νικ είναι αλήθεια.Εγώ παράγγειλα 1000 κομμάτια MJL21194 σε καλή τιμή και πολλά από αυτά δεν ήταν γνήσια, αλλα νταξή καλά παίζουν.Μην ανησυχείς αργότερα θα βοηθήσω και εγώ σε αυτό το θέμα. Και πάλι Συγχαρητήρια,όχι μονο εσένα αλλα σε όλους,επίσης και εσένα Spyropap.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Ευχαριστώ για θετικά σχόλια και είναι προτιμότερο να μην βιαζόμαστε να ενθουσιαστούμε διότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε κάνει τίποτα! Κυριολεκτικώς τίποτα ακόμη.Πρίν συνεχίσω σε ενημερώσεις θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα για μην υπάρχουν/δημιουργηθούν παρανοήσεις στην πορεία!

Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με *συμβατικό ρεύμα τάσης και έντασης σε ότι αφορά την έξοδο του Ενεργοποιητή SSG!* Ναι μεν θα μου πείς αν βάλω τα probe του πολύμετρου στην έξοδο θα δω τάση 350v AC, γυρνώντας σε DC θα δω τάση 750v, μοιάζει με έξοδο pwm και και και...*Είναι άστοχο χάσιμο χρόνου και σπατάλη ενέργειας να προσπαθείς να μετρήσεις την έξοδο του Ενεργοποιητή με συμβατικά όργανα μέτρησης που έχουμε. Ας επικεντρωθούμε σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το γίνεται στις μπαταρίες κατα την φόρτιση τους. Ολοκληρώνοντας το πρώτο αυτό βήμα, θα πάμε παραπέρα.* 
    2. Δεν έχουμε καμιά παραγωγή ρεύματος (generation), *δεν είναι γεννήτρια ρεύματος μαγνητικού πεδίου!* Οσοι διαφωνούν μπορούν να μελέτησουν το κύκλωμα, να το θέσουν σε εφαρμογή και να δούν τα αποτελέσματα. Μελετήστε και ερευνήστε με ανοιχτή καρδιά και όχι με τον νού, ο νούς - διάνοια περιπλέκει τις καταστάσεις που βιώνουμε.

    3. Σε αυτό το σύστημα πρέπει να του δώσεις ενα μικρό ποσό τροφοδοσίας για να εργαστεί ο Ενεργοποιητής. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για ελεύθερη ενέργεια, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.


basic_coil.gif

Αυτός είναι ο ρότορας, όπως τον κοιτάμε στην φωτογραφία οι 4 μαγνήτες (πάνω - κάτω - αριστερά - δεξιά) είναι σε διάταξη ισοσκελή σταυρού (90 μοίρες). Οι άλλοι 4 μαγνήτες σε διάταξη χιαστί (130 μοίρες). Οπότε έχω χρόνο πυροδότησης των 2 μπομπίνων/πηνίων στις 180 μοίρες. Η κατανάλωση του ενεργοποιητή με 8 πόλους Βορράς 14 εκατοστά διάμετρος ρότορα, με 9 ενεργά πηνία 23" και 26" trigger στα 12v είναι 1,23Α συντονισμένα στις υψηλότερες στροφές χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση (sweet spot), ενιαίος παλμός με απλά λόγια.

P6031397.jpg

*aeonios* και *genti* : Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές για τα MJL21194. Οι τιμές που πήρα στην Ελλάδα είναι 16 ευρώ περίπου το ένα.  :Blush:

----------


## αθικτον

> ...δεν προκειτε να σου προσφερει παραπανω ενεργεια απο οτι του δωσεις!ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ ειναι τοσο απλο.



Γινεται... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Hatzitesla

Υπάρχουν και άλλα παρόμοια threads και θα γίνουν και άλλα γιατί απ'ότι φαίνετε σας αρέσει το κυνήγι μαγισών.
Και 'μένα μου άρεσε να ακούω τον Γκιόλβα όταν ήμουν 14-15 χρονών να λέει θα φτιάξω αεροπλάνο για να γυρνάς τον κόσμο σε 10 λεπτά.
Αλλά μετά μεγάλωσα και προσγειώθηκα στην πραγματικότητα.
Η πραγματικότητα είναι πως ό,τι και να σκεφτείς κάποιος άλλος το έχει σκεφτεί είδη και έχει πειραματιστεί με αυτό.
Δεν θέλω να απονθαρύνω κανέναν. Και επ' ουδενί δεν λέω:''ό,τι μπορούσε να εφευρεθεί έχει είδη εφευρεθεί''.
Απλά θέλω να σας πω πως χρειάζονται διαισθητικά άλματα προκειμένου κάποιος να μπορεί να αυτοαποκαλείτε εφευρέτης.
Όποιος καταρρίψει την αρχή διατήρισης της ενέργειας έχει πάρει απ'ευθείας το Nobel και 1.000.000$ παγκουί.
Οπότε αφήστε τις θεωρίες και τις διαμάχες του τύπου: γίνεται-δεν γίνεται και αντιμετωπίστε το θέμα πιο επιστημονικά.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ρε παιδια πραγματικα ελεος!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Γραφω πολλη σπανια αλλα διαβαζω σηνεχεια σε αυτο το φορουμ!
> Μπορειτε να καταλαβαιτε οτι αυτο το επιτυχές "αικεινητο" ειναι μια φθηνουσα ταλαντωση η μια απλη μετατροπη ενεργειας και δεν εχει τιποτα να σου προσφέρει παραπανω απο οτι του δωσεις;;;;;
> Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο δυσνόητο!
> Δειτε λιγο τι ειναι ταλαντωση τι ειναι υποβαθμηση ενεργειας τι ειναι απωλειες.Διαβαστε για αυτα και θα καταλαβετε οτι το καλυτερο αικεινητο που μπορεις να φτιαξεις ειναι μια ταλαντωση που στην καλυτερη εχει τις λιγοτερες απωλειες και σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ περιπτωση δεν προκειτε να σου προσφερει παραπανω ενεργεια απο οτι του δωσεις!ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ ειναι τοσο απλο.




 Φίλε μου Πάνο, μήν χαλάς τα λόγια σου. Δεν δέχονται συμβουλές σε αυτό το νήμα. Τα γνωρίζουν ΟΛΑ, αλλά το κυριώτερο έχουν ξαναγράξει τους νόμους του σύμπαντος και έχουν φτιάξει δική τους φυσική. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να είσαι θεατής, όπως και εγώ, και να γελάς με τις θεωρίες που αναπτύσωνται. Ο σκοταδισμός ΠΟΤΕ δεν εξαφανίστηκε απο τον ανθρώπινο νου. Απλά πήρε τον μανδύα της "διαφώτισης" και του "πρωτοποριακού"....
 :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:

----------


## lepouras

Φίλε Σωτήρη και οι διάφοροι διαφωνούντες με αυτούς που πιστεύουν κάτι και το παλεύουν(άσχετα αν τα καταφέρνουν ή όχι).

 Κάποτε και ο άνθρωπος δεν πετούσε και λογικό, γιατί όλοι έλεγαν δεν μπορεί να πετάξει κάτι βαρύτερο από τον αέρα.
  Κάποιοι τρελοί τα κατάφεραν όχι γιατί βρήκαν την αντιβαρύτητα αλλά εκμεταλλεύτηκαν άλλα φαινόμενα που τους επέτρεψε να το πετύχουν.
Για τους πολλούς όμως δεν τους πέρασε από το μυαλό και επιμένανε με ένα νόμο .
  Από τότε μπορεί να γράφτηκαν άλλοι 100 νόμοι της φυσικής.
  Κάποτε και το νερό έτρεχε τσάμπα και μετά έβαλαν να κινεί μύλους, μηχανές, και τελικά παράγουν και ρεύμα.
  Κάποτε αν έλεγες ότι μπορείς να μαζέψεις το φως του ήλιου και να έχεις φως το βράδυ θα ήσουν αν όχι τρελός τότε σατανιστής(κάπως έτσι θα ακούγονταν αν το έλεγε κάποιος στον μεσαίωνα).
  Κάποτε αν έλεγες ότι θα μπορούσες να βλέπεις κάποιον από μακριά σε ένα κουτί θα σε εκτελούσαν και θα σε έκαιγαν στην πυρά για σατανιστή(στην ίδια εποχή ίσως και μετέπειτα ).

Αυτοί που τα κατάφερα σίγουρα δεν βρήκαν το αεικίνητο αλλά εκμεταλλεύτηκαν δυνάμεις της φύσης και έχουμε τα αποτελέσματα που φτάσαμε σήμερα(ίσως τελικά καλύτερα να μέναμε εκεί που ήμασταν).

Το ενδεχόμενο  όλοι αυτοί που ασχολούνται να προσπαθούν να εκμεταλλευτούν δυνάμεις που η ίδια η φύση έχει σκορπισμένη στο σύμπαν και απλά δεν μας έχει περάσει από το μυαλό ότι τελικά μπορούμε να τις συλλέξουμε και να τις εκμεταλλευτούμε θα πρέπει να σε κάνει πιο σκεφτικό και ποτέ μα ποτέ απόλυτο.
  Σίγουρα κάποια είναι μπούρδες, κάποια κατά λάθος να εκμεταλλεύονται άγνωστες(προς το παρών)δυνάμεις ως ένα βαθμό, κάποιες κατασκευές να είναι κοντά αλλά να τους διαφεύγει η λεπτομέρεια που θα πετύχουν το ακατόρθωτο. 

Όταν πολλοί προσπαθούσαν να πετάξουν, σε αρκετούς οι κατασκευές τους ήταν στον σωστό δρόμο αλλά δεν σκέφτηκαν, έπιασαν, εκμεταλλεύτηκαν σωστά την λεπτομέρεια που πέτυχαν τελικά άλλοι.

Τώρα θα μου πεις πως χρειάζεται η θεωρία για να έχεις αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη.
ΑΛΛΆ πρώτα έγιναν οι νερόμυλοι και μετά ασχολήθηκαν να αναλύσουν τις δυνάμεις και την θεωρία. πρώτα πέταξαν τα πρώτα αεροπλάνα και μετά ανάλυσαν τις δυνάμεις και γιατί έγινε.
Πρώτα ο Νεύτων έφαγε το μύλο στο κεφάλι και μετά σκέφτηκε γιατί του έπεσε.
  Μπορεί πρώτα να πετηχει μια τέτοια συσκευή και μετά να ανακαλύψουν τις δυνάμεις που τελικά ευθύνονται.
Πρώτα τρως τα μούτρα σου και μετά βλέπεις γιατί έπεσες.

 Οπότε σαν πρόταση όπου  σου και σας θέτω, μην ασχολείστε με θέματα που δεν σας ενδιαφέρουν, δεν σας βλάπτουν και που ξέρεις μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να βρεθούμε μπροστά σε κάτι που όφελος θα έχουμε παρά ζημιά.
  Ζημιά έχει αυτός που παλεύει και ξοδεύει και ίσως ο κόπος του να πάει χαμένος. Αν τα καταφέρει θα έχει και όφελος, αν όχι θα έχει την εμπειρία. 
Εμάς όμως δεν μας ξόδεψε ούτε χρόνο, ούτε κόπο, ούτε χρήμα.

Και για να κλείσω θα σου πω ότι κάποτε σε εποχές που ξόδευα λεφτά και χρόνο σε εθελοντικές δασοπροστασίες έφτιαξα μια κατασκευή που κούμπωνε σε όλα τα μηχανάκια και έπαιρνε 2 πυροσβεστήρες νερού 20 λίτρων. 
Την έκανα για διευκόλυνση δικιά μου που έκανα περιπολία σε δυσπρόσιτα μέρει( με το εντουρακι μου) και άμεσης επέμβασης. Όλοι με κορόιδευαν , με κράζαν και την λέγαν άχρηστη και όταν αποχώρησα μετά από καιρό μερικοί έξυπνοι την πέταξαν στα σκουπίδια.
  πλέον πολλές χώρες όπως και στην Ελλάδα αγοράζουν πανάκριβα μηχανές με πατενταρισμένο παρόμοιο σύστημα και αυτοί που με κορόιδευαν τώρα το παίζουν και ειδήμονες.
Μ@λ@κι@ μου που δεν το εκμεταλλεύτηκα να βγάλω λεφτά.
Βλέπεις δεν ήταν ο σκοπός μου να φτιάξω κάτι να κονομήσω άλλα να το προσφέρω.

----------

genti (05-06-12), 

spyropap (05-06-12), 

stavros_97s (05-06-12)

----------


## -nikos-

αεναος ειναι ο ηλιος που βγενει καθε μερα 
αεναη ειναι η βαρυτητα που ελκει τα σωματα προς το κεντρο της 
αεναος ειναι ο ανεμος που προκαλητε απο την επιδραση της θερμοτητας του ηλιου στον πλανητη μας.
αγωραστε αεναα φωτοβολταικα 
φτιαξτε-αγωραστε αεναες ανεμογενητριες
και για πιο εξηζητιμενα = αεναη ειναι η κινηση των κυματων στις θαλασσες 
αεναη ειναι η αυξομοιωση της παλιρειας 
αεναη ειναι η αυξηση της θερμοτητας την μερα και η πτωση της την νυχτα.
floating_solar_stirling_generator_concept.jpg,η φωτο εχει ξεπεσει απο αλλο θεμα που εξισου 
γεμισε σκουπιδια και εγκαταληφθηκε.
οπωτε γραφω και εγω ποιηματα 
... 
''μονος του δουλευει μεσα 
στους καπνους
ποτε-ποτε θυμαται τους ανθροπους 
αυτους που για να τους δωσει την φωτια 
πληρωσε με την ελευθερια και το συκοτι του 
τους θεους,,,,και σκευτεται αν αξιζε,, 
αυτος που θεος εγινηκε 
να δωσει την φωτια σε ανθρωπους 
που ποτε δεν θα γινοντανε θεοι 
που ποτε δεν ηταν καν ανθρωποι 
μιας και ξεχασαν τι συμενει ανω-θροσκω,
τι δουλεια εχουν οι θεοι με τους θνητους ??
σαμπως καταλαβενει ο ενας τον αλλο ??
μα και ο θεος 
ετσι θνητος ειναι και αυτος αν 
οι θνητοι τον κανουν περα ?
και ετσι δουλευει μεσα στους καπνους 
μονος του και συλογιεται 
μηπως θεο τον κανει η μοναξια η μηπως η λατρια ?
και αφου σκευτει και  θυμηθει 
και αφου ζυγιασει μονος,,ετσι 
ξανα κοντολογει, και απαντιση του δινει
μονος σου ψησε το φαι 
μονος σου φαγοσετο,,
και αμα περισεψει κατιτις 
καλιο στο σκυλι σου δωστο 
και μην σε νιαζουν τα σκυλια 
που εχουν αλλα αφεντικα.
Αυτα πεινουν, ΟΧΙ εσυ που εχεις τον κουμαντο 
γιατι ειναι γνωστο 
και απο χρονια πολλα γραμμενο 
οτι οταν κανεις το καλο -καλο μην περιμενεις 
μον το κακο να προκαλεις κοντα σου επιμενεις.

----------


## tao

Χαίρομε γιατί ο φίλος μας ο Στυλιανός είναι νομίζω ο μόνος που μας παρουσίασε μια κατασκευή που έχει φτιάξει που είναι οι υπόλοιποι  ????

----------


## SV1JRT

> Φίλε Σωτήρη και οι διάφοροι διαφωνούντες με αυτούς που πιστεύουν κάτι και το παλεύουν(άσχετα αν τα καταφέρνουν ή όχι).
> 
>  Κάποτε και ο άνθρωπος δεν πετούσε και λογικό, γιατί όλοι έλεγαν δεν μπορεί να πετάξει κάτι βαρύτερο από τον αέρα.
>   Κάποιοι τρελοί τα κατάφεραν όχι γιατί βρήκαν την αντιβαρύτητα αλλά εκμεταλλεύτηκαν άλλα φαινόμενα που τους επέτρεψε να το πετύχουν.
> .
> .
> .
> .




Καλημέρα Γιάννη,
 Για ΟΛΑ αυτα που λές, δήλωσα οτι παραμένω απλός αναγνώστης στο παρασκήνιο και γελάω με τις "Θεωρίες" που διαβάζω....
Γιατί οταν λές σε κάποιον οτι ο τροχός λειτουργεί μόνο οταν είναι ΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΟΣ και εκείνος σου λέει οτι θα ανακαλύψει τον τρίγωνο τροχό, τότε μονο γέλιο μπορεί να μου προκαλέσει.....
 Καλή ειναι η έρευνα, αλλα οταν ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ σοβαροί επιστήμονες λένε οτι 2+2=4 ΔΕΝ υπάρχει λόγος να υποστηρίζεις οτι κάνει 6.
Οι νόμοι της ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ αρχισαν να ανακαλύπτωνται με τον Νευτωνα και ενοποιήθηκαν με τον Αινσταιν. ΠΟΤΕ δεν αλάχτηκαν ουτε αμφισβητήθηκαν απο σοβαρούς επιστήμονες. Οπότε είναι εντελώς απίθανο να τους αλάξει κάποιος στην αυλή του σπιτιού του....

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε;528629]Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33880

Αυτός είναι ο ρότορας, όπως τον κοιτάμε στην φωτογραφία οι 4 μαγνήτες (πάνω - κάτω - αριστερά - δεξιά) είναι σε διάταξη ισοσκελή σταυρού (90 μοίρες). Οι άλλοι 4 μαγνήτες σε διάταξη χιαστί (130 μοίρες). Οπότε έχω χρόνο πυροδότησης των 2 μπομπίνων/πηνίων στις 180 μοίρες. ....../QUOTE]


Αυτο δεν είναι μια κατασκευη παρομια με αυτη που ειχε παρουσιασει ο spyropap περισι στις κατασκευες εδω;
Ο τιτλος ηταν «επαγωγικος κινητηρας τυπου bedini».
 Αυτο το θεμα δεν μπορω να βρω τωρα. Που βρισκετε;
Εκανα αναζητηση αλλα δεν το βρηκα. Μηπως καποιος το διεγραψε;
Το θεμα του σπυρου ηταν μεγαλο και ειχε μετρησεις απο αυτο τον κινητηρα τυπου bedini. Ειχε και κυκλωμα για την κατασκευη του.
Ο σπυρος δεν απανταει σε πμ (ειναι γεματο το μαιλ σου – αδιασε το) 
Ας βοηθισει καποιος να βρω το θεμα κινητηρα-φορτιστη με μαγνητες
 :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Γινεται...



tragic..

----------


## SV1JRT

> tragic..



Xaxaxaxaxa

 +1000

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το κενό μια χαρά ενέργεια έχει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς και να την πάρεις... Αεικίνητο υπάρχει. Πχ το άτομο του υδρογόνου... Το ηλεκτρόνιο κινείται αιωνίως γύρω από τον πυρήνα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευτείς. Ακίνητο ΔΕΝ υπάρχει. Απ'ότι φαίνεται, είναι αδύνατον ένα σωμάτιο να είναι *ακίνητο*. Έστω και λίγο θα κινείται. Ούτε αυτό μπορεί κανεις να το εκμετα===ΟΠ ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ;; ΓΚΙΟΛΒΑΣ;;; εδώ είμαστε...

λοιπόν... αν υπήρξε ποτέ αυτός ο γκιόλβας πρόκειται για την μεγαλύτερη μούφα των τελευταίων 2 αιώνων. Σε κάθε φόρουμ που έχω περάσει υπάρχουν και 2-3 που τον γνώρισαν προσωπικά και ήταν και άτομο με φαντασία... εγώ το μοναδικό που έχω βρει στο ιντερνετ για αυτόν τον γκιόλβα είναι απλά σαχλαμάρες... 

π.χ.... http://www.newbrain.gr/giolvas2.html 

"Τον                                        Αϊνστάιν τον γνώρισα στην Ελβετία, όταν ήταν διευθυντής                                        στο Διεθνές Γραφείο Ευρεσιτεχνιών."

O einstein δεν ήταν ποτέ διευθυντής σε γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών. Γραφειάς ήταν, μέχρι το 1907, οπότε και έφυγε. Ο Γκιόλβας γεννήθηκε το 1920. Για το αν υπήρξε τότε "διεθνές γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών" (όπως το γράφω.) είναι άλλη συζήτηση.

Για το ότι σπούδασε "πυρηνική φυσική" σε μια εποχή που το πανεπιστήμιο της βοστόνης δεν είχε καλά καλά ακόμα τμήμα θετικών επιστημών... Γενικά μπορώ να κάνω κουμπότρυπες σε όλη τη "συνέντευξη" στο http://www.newbrain.gr/giolvas2.html αλλά...

Αλλά το τερματικό, το πηδάω-από-το-μπαλκόνι-μου, το "ο εγκέφαλός μου κλείνει το μαγαζί και φεύγει για διακοπές στη χαβάη", το "τριαλαρί τριαλαρό", το "δεν είμαι Φυσικός, δεν μου αξίζει το πτυχίο" είναι το παρακάτω απόσπασμα (αποσπασμοδικό).

καμαρώστε.

http://www.newbrain.gr/giolvas3.html  :

"Το πείραμα του Τέσλα αποσκοπούσε                                        στο να απορροφήσει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια από                                        το διάστημα, η οποία δημιουργείται από την                                        κίνηση των σωματιδίων στο σύμπαν. Πρόκειται                                        για τα λεγόμενα «Στοιχειώδη». Υπάρχει ένα                                        μεγάλο μυστικό σε σχέση μ' αυτά. Αυτά, ξέρεις,                                        είναι ψυχές. Τα ίδια τα ηλεκτρόνια είναι ψυχές,                                        κατωτέρου επιπέδου. Οι ανώτερες ψυχές ανεβαίνουν                                        σε ανώτερες κλίμακες, μια ψυχή ενός ανεπτυγμένου                                        εγκεφάλου πηγαίνει σε υψηλότερη διάσταση,                                        αυτό συμβολίζουν και οι σκάλες που βλέπεις                                        στις θρησκευτικές εικόνες, αυτά οι Χρι*στιανοί                                        τα ξέρανε από την ελληνική φιλοσοφία. Αλλά                                        υπάρχουν και οι ψυχές, όπως αυτή μιας σαρδέλας                                        ή άλλων πραγμάτων που τρως, που είναι κατωτέρου                                        επιπέδου: όταν πίνεις ένα ποτήρι νερό, παίρνεις                                        ένα εκατομμύριο ψυχές. Αυτές οι ψυχές λέγονται                                        Στοιχειώδη."

----------


## aeonios

> όταν πίνεις ένα ποτήρι νερό, παίρνεις                                        ένα εκατομμύριο ψυχές. ."



Καλημέρα Γιώργο....Πόσο μου αρέσουν τα καλομετρημένα κουκιά  :Smile:  Δεν αμφισβητώ το ότι ο Γκιόλβας μπορεί να ήταν ένας σπουδαιότατος πατριώτης εφευρέτης αλλά η κάλυψη του έργου του με το περιτύλιγμα των ufo, E και κάποιων άλλων πραγμάτων που αντιμετωπίζω με σκεπτικισμό δεν μου αρέσει ούτε και εμένα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Το _μόνο_ σίγουρο είναι ότι υπήρξε ένας Γεώργιος Γκιόλβας που έφτιαξε ένα μηχάνημα αμφιβόλου αξιοπιστίας (το nicopal) και στοπ. Εκεί. Τίποτα άλλο δεν είναι με βεβαιότητα γνωστό. Από σπουδές, ταξίδια, γνωριμίες, εφευρέσεις, συνεργασίες, _τίποτα_ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται. Οι ισχυρισμοί του, δε, δεν συμφωνούν με την ιστορία όπως είναι γνωστή στον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη. Όπου και πας να ακολουθήσεις πληροφορίες, το νήμα κόβεται απότομα. Βρες μου ΜΙΑ συνέντευξη επιστήμονα με παγκόσμιο κύρος (γιατί και ο _Λιακόπουλος_ είναι επιστήμονας. Μισό... πάω να πλύνω το στόμα μου με μπεταντίν.), της σύγχρονης ιστορίας, που να μπλέκει στην ίδια συνέντευξη, με το ίδιο ύφος, τέτοιο σωρό από παρατραβηγμένες θεωρίες. Και καθ'ότι φυσικός, πίστεψέ με, έχω διαβάσει για, και εξεταστεί σε, εξωφρενικά θέματα... αλλά όλα είχαν μια συνοχή, μια συνέπεια, μπορείς να το πιάσεις από την αρχή και να καταλήξεις κάπου. Υπάρχουν τραβηγμένες θεωρίες, αλλά μετά από μερικά χρόνια διαβάσματος μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις, κάπως, αν μια θεωρία - όσο τρελή και αν φαντάζει - μπορεί να σταθεί, ή (το τελείως αντίθετο) μια θεωρία να φαίνεται νορμάλ, αλλά να είναι απλά λάθος. Τέτοιες μπορεί κανείς να κατεβάζει με το _τσουβάλι_ αρκεί να έχει λίγη φαντασία. Τί θες; ταξίδι στο χρόνο; όχι μόνο η φυσική το επιτρέπει, αλλά μερικά φαινόμενα σε μικροσκοπική κλίμακα _το απαιτούν_. Θες αεικίνητο; Το άτομο του υδρογόνου. Θες Θεό; Ένα ων, "έξω" από τον χώρο, "έξω" από τον χρόνο, που είναι πανταχού παρόν και δημιουργός των πάντων; Το _σύμπαν_. Όσοι δεν έχουν διαβάσει για έναν τομέα και πάνε να συμπληρώσουν τις γνώσεις τους με γνώσεις από άλλο τομέα, θα πετάνε πατάτες. Τώρα για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας... "Ενέργεια από το κενό"... από όσα διάβασα στο θέμα εδώ, ή δεν θα δουλέψει, ή θα τρώει περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι του δίνεις.

Και θερμή παράκληση, γιατί είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και με συμφέρει να συγκρατηθώ: προς όσους, αναπόφευκτα, θα μου πούνε ότι αυτά που μου μάθανε είναι λάθος ή ελλειπή (ή κάτι άλλο) και ότι γίνονται και άλλα πράματα που δεν μου τα μαθαίνουν (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) και ότι να ανοίξω το μυαλό μου και να μην περιορίζομαι στους ψευδείς περιορισμούς που έχω αποκτήσει από τις σπουδές μου, θα σας ζητήσω κάτι απλό και λογικό: δεν θα σας ζητήσω να πάρετε πτυχίο φυσικού αλλά, πριν ανοίξω εγώ το μυαλό μου στις σαχλαμάρες που μου τσαμπουνάει ο εκάστοτε ανίδεος, ας διαβάσετε, πρώτα, εσεις, το _1%_ αυτών που έχω διαβάσει εγώ. Γιατί δεν μπορείς να μου λες εμένα ότι αυτά που ξέρω είναι περιορισμένα ενώ δεν ξέρεις για αυτά. Γιατί δεν μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι "έξω από τα όρια" χωρίς πρώτα να μάθεις αυτά τα όρια. 

Συγχήστηκα.

----------

gf (08-06-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το _μόνο_ σίγουρο είναι ότι υπήρξε ένας Γεώργιος Γκιόλβας που έφτιαξε ένα μηχάνημα αμφιβόλου αξιοπιστίας (το nicopal) και στοπ. Εκεί. Τίποτα άλλο δεν είναι με βεβαιότητα γνωστό. Από σπουδές, ταξίδια, γνωριμίες, εφευρέσεις, συνεργασίες, _τίποτα_ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται. Οι ισχυρισμοί του, δε, δεν συμφωνούν με την ιστορία όπως είναι γνωστή στον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη. Όπου και πας να ακολουθήσεις πληροφορίες, το νήμα κόβεται απότομα. Βρες μου ΜΙΑ συνέντευξη επιστήμονα με παγκόσμιο κύρος (γιατί και ο _Λιακόπουλος_ είναι επιστήμονας. Μισό... πάω να πλύνω το στόμα μου με μπεταντίν.), της σύγχρονης ιστορίας, που να μπλέκει στην ίδια συνέντευξη, με το ίδιο ύφος, τέτοιο σωρό από παρατραβηγμένες θεωρίες. Και καθ'ότι φυσικός, πίστεψέ με, έχω διαβάσει για, και εξεταστεί σε, εξωφρενικά θέματα... αλλά όλα είχαν μια συνοχή, μια συνέπεια, μπορείς να το πιάσεις από την αρχή και να καταλήξεις κάπου. Υπάρχουν τραβηγμένες θεωρίες, αλλά μετά από μερικά χρόνια διαβάσματος μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις, κάπως, αν μια θεωρία - όσο τρελή και αν φαντάζει - μπορεί να σταθεί, ή (το τελείως αντίθετο) μια θεωρία να φαίνεται νορμάλ, αλλά να είναι απλά λάθος. Τέτοιες μπορεί κανείς να κατεβάζει με το _τσουβάλι_ αρκεί να έχει λίγη φαντασία. Τί θες; ταξίδι στο χρόνο; όχι μόνο η φυσική το επιτρέπει, αλλά μερικά φαινόμενα σε μικροσκοπική κλίμακα _το απαιτούν_. Θες αεικίνητο; Το άτομο του υδρογόνου. Θες Θεό; Ένα ων έξω από τον χρόνο, έξω από τον χρόνο, που είναι πανταχού παρόν και δημιουργός των πάντων; Το _σύμπαν_. Όσοι δεν έχουν διαβάσει για έναν τομέα και πάνε να συμπληρώσουν τις γνώσεις τους με γνώσεις από άλλο τομέα, θα πετάνε πατάτες. Τώρα για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας... "Ενέργεια από το κενό"... από όσα διάβασα στο θέμα εδώ, ή δεν θα δουλέψει, ή θα τρώει περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι του δίνεις.
> 
> Και θερμή παράκληση, γιατί είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και με συμφέρει να συγκρατηθώ: προς όσους, αναπόφευκτα, θα μου πούνε ότι αυτά που μου μάθανε είναι λάθος ή ελλειπή (ή κάτι άλλο) και ότι γίνονται και άλλα πράματα που δεν μου τα μαθαίνουν (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) και ότι να ανοίξω το μυαλό μου και να μην περιορίζομαι στους ψευδείς περιορισμούς που έχω αποκτήσει από τις σπουδές μου, θα σας ζητήσω κάτι απλό και λογικό: δεν θα σας ζητήσω να πάρετε πτυχίο φυσικού αλλά, πριν ανοίξω εγώ το μυαλό μου στις σαχλαμάρες που μου τσαμπουνάει ο εκάστοτε ανίδεος, ας διαβάσετε, πρώτα, εσεις, το _1%_ αυτών που έχω διαβάσει εγώ. Γιατί δεν μπορείς να μου λες εμένα ότι αυτά που ξέρω είναι περιορισμένα ενώ δεν ξέρεις για αυτά. Γιατί δεν μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι "έξω από τα όρια" χωρίς πρώτα να μάθεις αυτά τα όρια. 
> 
> Συγχήστηκα.





 Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ...  Και προσθέτω, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΛΗ. ΙΣΧΥΕΙ και για τους παλιούς. Ολοι εσείς οι "εφευρέτες" και οι "φιλόσοφοι"  ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ το 1% απο αυτά που έχουμε διαβάσει τοσα χρόνια, που μας έχουν βγεί τα μάτια στα βιβλία και έχουμε λιώσει δεκάδες παντελόνια στις καρέκλες και ΜΕΤΑ ελάτε να συζητήσουμε τις θεωρείες σας. ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ πια τον μανδύα του "ψαγμένου" που τσίμπησε μια λέξη απο ένα ντοκυματέρ της TV και μία φράση απο περιοδικό "Ανεξήγητων" φαινομένων και έφτιαξε την θεωρεία του για την σωτηρία του πλανήτη...  ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ !!!

----------


## -nikos-

> Το _μόνο_ σίγουρο είναι ότι υπήρξε ένας Γεώργιος Γκιόλβας που έφτιαξε ένα μηχάνημα αμφιβόλου αξιοπιστίας (το nicopal) και στοπ. Εκεί. Τίποτα άλλο δεν είναι με βεβαιότητα γνωστό. Από σπουδές, ταξίδια, γνωριμίες, εφευρέσεις, συνεργασίες, _τίποτα_ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται. Οι ισχυρισμοί του, δε, δεν συμφωνούν με την ιστορία όπως είναι γνωστή στον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη. Όπου και πας να ακολουθήσεις πληροφορίες, το νήμα κόβεται απότομα. 
> 
> Και θερμή παράκληση, γιατί είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και με συμφέρει να συγκρατηθω.




''μην φοβασε να κανεις εχθρους γιατι 
ταυτοχρονα θα κανεις και ισχηρους φιλους''

*''κουμφουκιος''



*o συχωρεμενος πια Γκιολβας εγινε εφευρετης οταν 
''δεναν τα σκυλια με τα λουκανικα'' και ηταν προτοπορος για 
την εποχη του μιας και οπως ολοι οι εφευρετες ετσι και αυτος σκευτονταν 
εφαρμογες πανω σε αυτα που ανακαλυπταν αλλοι 
σαν να λεμε οτι = ενας εφτιαξε ενα καρο και ενας αλλος μια μηχανη,,,,,
και ενας σαν τον Γκιολβα τα συνδεει σε αυτοκινητο,,,, αυτο τον κανει κατωτερο εφευρετη ??
δεν νωμιζω :Unsure:  
ουτε με το να τον κατηγορουμε μετα θανατον για καποιες ιδεες που ειχε 
και δεν ειχε την ορεξη ητε τα χρηματα για να τις δωκιμασει παλι να τον κατηγορουμε 
σαν τσαρλατανο που ελεγε παπαριες.
Ανθρωπους σαν τον Γκιολβα θα πρεπει να τους βλεπουμε σαν οραματιστες 
και αυτα που ελεγε να προσπαθησουμε εστω και λιγο να μπουμε στο μιαλο του 
και στον τροπο σκεψης του.
*Γιωργε Φυσικε* θα περιμενουμε και στιχεια εφαρμογης των 
χιλιαδων γνωσεων σου εκτος απο εξτρα χωμα στον ταφο του Γκιολβα.

----------

αθικτον (09-06-12)

----------


## spyropap

> Αυτο δεν είναι μια κατασκευη παρομια με αυτη που ειχε παρουσιασει ο spyropap περισι στις κατασκευες εδω; Ο τιτλος ηταν «επαγωγικος κινητηρας τυπου bedini».
> Αυτο το θεμα δεν μπορω να βρω τωρα. Που βρισκετε;
> Εκανα αναζητηση αλλα δεν το βρηκα. Μηπως καποιος το διεγραψε;
> Το θεμα του σπυρου ηταν μεγαλο και ειχε μετρησεις απο αυτο τον κινητηρα τυπου bedini. Ειχε και κυκλωμα για την κατασκευη του.
> Ο σπυρος δεν απανταει σε πμ (ειναι γεματο το μαιλ σου – αδιασε το) 
> Ας βοηθισει καποιος να βρω το θεμα κινητηρα-φορτιστη με μαγνητες



Θυμάμαι πως το θέμα "επαγωγικός κινητήρας τύπου bedini" *είχε διαγράψει ο αεόνιος* τον Ιανουάριο του 2012 και παρότι ζήτησα την επαναφορά του μου απάντησε πως δεν μπορούσε να το φέρει πίσω από το backup και να το ξαναγράψω.
Να ξαναγράψω θέμα που έγραψα 15 σελίδες κείμενο κ φωτογραφίες κ μετρήσεις με όργανα και παλμογράφο κλπ –δεν παίζει.
Μπορώ όμως να σας πω αυτά τα λίγα που θυμάμαι.

Ο επαγωγικός κινητήρας που έφτιαξα είχε μια απόδοση της τάξης του 80% περίπου.
Θυμάμαι πως κατανάλωνε περί τα 15V 125mA και ο συλλέκτης του με τα 6 πηνία έβγαζε φορτίο επάνω σε λάμπες 12V 111mA (βλέπετε την ένδειξη απο το Αμπερόμετρο να δείχνει 37mA απο ένα ζεύγος πηνίων -έχω 3 ζεύγη πηνίων)
Η τάση B.E.M.F. από την επιστροφή της διέγερσης του κινητήρα ήταν υψηλή >150V αλλά δίχως ένταση.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34106Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34107Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34108

Αυτοί οι κινητήρες μπορούν να μετατρέπουν το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται από την περιστροφή των μαγνητών, έτσι είναι εναλλάκτες ενέργειας.
Δηλαδή μετατρέπουν την μαγνητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική. Είναι ένα υβριδικό είδος κινητήρα-δυναμό.

Επειδή δεν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την κατασκευή μου, είχε χαμηλή ταχύτητα περιστροφής υπό φορτίο, σχεδίασα μια ανώτερη.
Ο νέος επαγωγικός κινητήρας μου θα έχει δύο περιστρεφόμενους ρότορες που θα γυρίζουν τουλάχιστο 4 φορές γρηγορότερα από τον επ.κινητήρα που έκανα.
Αυτό είναι πολύ απαραίτητο αφού τα δυναμό αποδίδουν περισσότερη ενέργεια σε υψηλές στροφές.

Ακόμα θα κατασκευάσω ειδικό συλλέκτη (όχι απλό πηνίο) που θα έχει καλύτερη ικανότητα απορρόφησης.
Με τον νέο επαγωγικό κινητήρα θα καταφέρω να φτάσω απόδοση της τάξης του 98-99%.
Αεικίνητο με την δική του ενέργεια δεν θα είναι. Κανείς όμως δεν με εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιώ και λίγη ενέργεια από άλλη πηγή όπως συλλογή από αέρα/γη
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS55btWqA80&feature=fvwp&NR=1

+ 
Είναι χρήσιμο για αυτό το θέμα να σχολιάζεται τον λόγο κ το έργο ανθρώπων που δεν γνωρίζετε;
Τι σχέση έχει ο Γκίολβας με αυτό το θέμα; Μήπως μπήκε ποτέ εδώ να γράψει πως έχει μηχανές που αντλούν ενέργεια κενού;

*Εκτός από ελάχιστα μηνύματα, όλα τα άλλα είναι άσχετα με το θέμα.*
Εάν θέλετε να σχολιάσετε κάποια μηχανή αντιβαρύτητας ας ανοίξετε ένα άλλο θέμα.
Εάν θέλετε να παρουσιάσετε έναν κινητήρα με μαγνήτες ας ανοίξετε ένα άλλο θέμα.

Γιώργο καλώς ήρθες, όμως ακόμα δεν ήρθες «Συγχήστηκα»;
Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω χρήσιμες της αναφορές και τα σχόλια στον Γκιολβα κ τον Λιακο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Τί, ακριβώς, κατάφερες; Να φτιάξεις ηλεκτροκινητήρα ή γεννήτρια;





> να προσπαθησουμε εστω και λιγο να μπουμε στο μιαλο του 
> και στον τροπο σκεψης του.



Έχω κόψει τα ναρκωτικά. Τώρα μόνο πέψι τουίστ.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Ο επαγωγικός κινητήρας που έφτιαξα είχε μια απόδοση της τάξης του 80% περίπου.
> Θυμάμαι πως κατανάλωνε περί τα 15V 125mA και ο συλλέκτης του με τα 6 πηνία έβγαζε φορτίο επάνω σε λάμπες 12V 111mA (βλέπετε την ένδειξη απο το Αμπερόμετρο να δείχνει 37mA απο ένα ζεύγος πηνίων -έχω 3 ζεύγη πηνίων)
> Η τάση B.E.M.F. από την επιστροφή της διέγερσης του κινητήρα ήταν υψηλή >150V αλλά δίχως ένταση.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34106Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34107Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34108



Σπύρο αυτη η κατασκευή μπορείς να μας πείς που σχετίζεται με τους Ενεργοποιητές (Energizers) Bedini; Με κάθε καλή διάθεση 2 λέξεις να σε βοηθήσουν στο πρώτο βήμα στην κατασκευή του, *συμμετρία* και* γεωμετρία*. Επίσης σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο τον κατασκευαστή των Ενεργοποιητών (energizers) J.Bedini θα έχεις διαβάσει στην έρευνα/εφαρμογή σου, ότι οι μαγνήτες νεοδυμίου προκαλούν (υπερ) συμπίεση των μαγνητικών πεδίων με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε κατάρρευση των μαγνητικών πεδίων στον σιδηροπυρήνα του πηνίου/πηνίων (κορεσμός). Επίσης θα γνωρίζεις ότι στo *SSG* για να εφαρμοστεί και να λειτουργεί στο *sweet spot* πρέπει το trigger (παλμός) να είναι τυλιγμένο παράλληλα με το ενεργό πηνίο (power coil) ή στριμμένα μαζί δεξιόστροφα.Τέλος, θα γνωρίζεις ότι στο SSG κύκλωμα δεν έχουμε Β.Ε.Μ.F, εφόσον το έχεις στήσει σωστά όπως στο μεταφέρει ο κατασκευαστής του.

Αν έχεις την καλή διάθεση να αναπτύξουμε λίγο παραπάνω το θέμα.

----------


## spyropap

Το έχω γράψει και παραπάνω, το γράφω και τώρα πως ούτε το SSG του Bedini, ούτε οι επαγωγικοί κινητήρες με μαγνήτες, ούτε ο Γκιόλβας, ούτε ο Λιάκος, ούτε ο ντιζελοκινητήρας του Νίκου, ούτε το κρύο αστείο/βίντεο με την γάτα έχουν σχέση με το θέμα “ενέργεια από το κενό”.

Καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό το θέμα έχει προσελκύσει τους αντι-αεικινητιστές.

Αντί να μας πει κάποιος τρόπους συλλογής ενέργειας από το διάστημα, όπως ενεργειακά κύματα/ακτινοβολίες των αστεριών πέρα του ορατού φάσματος, να δείξουν τα πειράματα του Χάτσισον 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9q5l9oQXvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO-1l0lXR_U&feature=related

κ άλλα σχετικά
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OibqdwHyZxk
http://www.panacea-bocaf.org/zeropointenergy.htm

όπως
Στις 31 Δεκ 1996 το Γραφείο Ευρεσιτεχνιών των ΗΠΑ κατοχύρωσε την πρώτη στην ιστορία της φυσικής πατέντα, που αφορούσε συσκευή που εκμεταλλευόταν 
την Ενέργεια Μηδενικού Σημείου (ZPE). Η ευρεσιτεχνία αυτή ανήκε στον δρ Frank Mead..

+
Στον Στέλιο
Έχω την καλή διάθεση να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις αλλά δεν έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις για την συσκευή Bedini.
*Καταρχήν δεν συζητάω πως το* *SSG αποδίδει αιθερική ενέργεια*.
 Εάν μας λες για ενέργειες που δεν μπορούν να μετρηθούν θα με βρεις αντίθετο.
Αυτές είναι ωραίες ιστορίες, αρέσουν και σε εμένα, αλλά δεν τις τρώνε οι ηλεκτρονικοί.

Έπειτα η εφαρμογή του Βedini είναι διαφορετική από την δική μου.
Εγώ παρουσίασα κατασκευή “επαγωγικός κινητήρας τύπου bedini” και όχι φορτιστή μπαταριών με τίτλο ενεργοποιητής.
Ο δικός μου επ.κινητήρας έχει διαφορετικά σε κατασκευή πηνία, με άλλη διάταξη, να λειτουργούν ως συλλέκτες.
Μια ακόμα διαφορά είναι πως οι μαγνήτες νεοδμιου που έβαλα είναι εναλλάξ δηλαδή β, ν, β, ν.
Αυτό διότι ενδιαφέρομαι για το εναλλασόμενο μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργεί η περιστροφή τους.

«οι μαγνήτες νεοδυμίου προκαλούν (υπερ) συμπίεση των μαγνητικών πεδίων με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε κατάρρευση των μαγνητικών πεδίων στον σιδηροπυρήνα του πηνίου/πηνίων (κορεσμός).»
Αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί να ισχύει , μπορεί και όχι. Διότι είναι θέμα κατασκευής των πηνίων, των πυρήνων (υλικό) κα παραγόντων. Διαφορετική συλλογή και απόδοση θα κάνουν τα πηνία εάν περιέχουν διαφορετικούς πυρήνες.

«Επίσης θα γνωρίζεις ότι στo SSG για να εφαρμοστεί και να λειτουργεί στο sweet spot πρέπει το trigger (παλμός) να είναι τυλιγμένο παράλληλα με το ενεργό πηνίο (power coil) ή στριμμένα μαζί δεξιόστροφα.»
Το βέλτιστο σημείο λειτουργίας του κινητήρα γίνεται αυτόματα ως μέγιστη ταχύτητα περιστροφής της SSG και με ρύθμιση του τρίμερ/ποτενσιόμετρου.
Το πως τυλίγει κάποιος τα πηνία, πως τα τοποθετεί, το μέγεθος, η διατομή, ο πυρήνας, επιφέρουν διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα.

Γιατί δηλαδή πιστεύεις πως τα δικά σου πηνία που τα έχεις τυλίξει με αυτόν τον τρόπο επειδή ακολούθησες την μέθοδο που διάβασες κάπου, είναι τα καλύτερα;
Θα μπορούσες να ισχυριστείς αυτό εάν είχες δοκιμάσει και άλλους τρόπους και είχες μετρήσει το αποτέλεσμα.
Εγώ για παράδειγμα είχα οπτική ένδειξη του παλμού όταν αποφάσισα να τοποθετήσω τα πηνία με αυτή την διάταξη δηλαδή *παράλληλα προς την μαγνητική ροή και όχι κάθετα*.
*Όμως η μαγνητική ροή είναι εναλλασόμενο πεδίο για τον δικό μου επ. κινητήρα, που διαφέρει από το SSG.*
Έτσι ο κάθε κατασκευαστής ακολουθεί τον δικό του δρόμο υλοποίησης.

Εμένα το κλασικό σχέδιο της SSG δεν με ικανοποιεί. Χρησιμοποίησα το κύκλωμα οδήγησης με το τρανσίστορ για την περιστροφή του επ.κινητήρα μου κι εκεί σταματούν οι ομοιότητες με SSG του Bedini.
 Να μην κάνουν όλοι τις ίδιες κατασκευές, ας έχουμε προσωπική άποψη και βελτιώσεις.

Το νέο μου μοντέλο με τους δύο ρότορες που θα περιστρέφονται με >3000σαλ θα έχει βελτιωμένη απόδοση.
Κι εσύ θα έπρεπε να εστιάσεις στην ταχύτητα περιστροφής. Είναι φως φανάρι πως όσο μεγαλύτερη η ταχύτητα τόσο μεγαλύτερος ο βαθμός απόδοσης.

Και εάν έβαζες μια δίοδο στο πηνίο συλλέκτη, στην έξοδο, θα μπορούσες να μετρήσεις τα V/mA της συσκευής σου με όποιο πολύμετρο.
Βλέπεις στις φωτογραφίες που εγώ έχω κάνει έτσι; Δηλαδή έχω δίοδο πριν από κάθε λάμπα/φορτίο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Πες μου σε παρακαλώ τι κάνει αυτό. Εκμεταλλεύεται την "ενέργεια μηδενικού σημείου" (άσχετο, ο όρος-μετάφραση είναι απλά λάθος);

----------


## spyropap

> Πες μου σε παρακαλώ τι κάνει αυτό. Εκμεταλλεύεται την "ενέργεια μηδενικού σημείου" (άσχετο, ο όρος-μετάφραση είναι απλά λάθος);



Από το #234
Αυτοί οι κινητήρες μπορούν να μετατρέπουν το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται από την περιστροφή των μαγνητών, έτσι είναι εναλλάκτες ενέργειας.
Δηλαδή μετατρέπουν την μαγνητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική. Είναι ένα υβριδικό είδος κινητήρα-δυναμό.

Ας αλλάξουμε συζήτηση, να έρθουμε στο θέμα.
Γιώργο με ενδιαφέρει η άποψη ενός Φυσικού, όταν μάλιστα είναι ενημερωμένος για τις σύγχρονες επιστημονικές απόψεις.
Αν θέλεις να δεις τα βιντεο στο #237 και να συζητήσουμε για ZPE

Ήθελα να ξέρω εάν διδάσκονται τώρα/σήμερα σε πανεπιστήμια/ΤΕΙ οι θεωρίες των υποστηρικτών της ZPE.
Τι λένε για τον Χάτσισον, το casimir effect, αντιβαρύτητα;

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

"Αυτοί οι κινητήρες μπορούν να μετατρέπουν το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται από την περιστροφή των μαγνητών,"

το πεδίο υπάρχει άσχετα με την κίνηση των μαγνητών. ένα αυτό. Η κίνηση των μαγνητών σημαίνει κίνηση του μαγνητικού πεδίου και δημιουργία ηλεκτρικού πεδίου. Αν μετέτρεπες την ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στο μαγνητικό πεδίο σε κίνηση, σιγά σιγά το μαγνητικό πεδίο θα έφθινε. Για να κινηθεί το bedini μετατρέπεις ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε κίνηση. Δεν πρόκειται για εκμετάλλευση "ενέργειας μηδενικού σημείου". Όση ενέργεια του δίνεις τόση θα πάρεις σαν κίνηση στο μοτέρ, μείον κάτι λίγα σε θερμότητα λόγω φαινομένου joule σε καλώδια, μηχανικές τριβές κτλ.

το φαινόμενο κασιμιρ είναι γνωστό και μελετημένο. Η ελκτική (και σπανίως απωθητική) δύναμη είναι άχρηστη για να παράγεις έργο. Το πείραμα hutchison είναι απλή απάτη. Αντιβαρύτητα δεν αποκλείεται, αλλά όχι όπως παρουσιάζεται εδώ ή όπως την φαντάζεσαι.

----------


## spyropap

> Το έχω γράψει και παραπάνω, το γράφω και τώρα πως ούτε το SSG του Bedini, ούτε οι επαγωγικοί κινητήρες με μαγνήτες, ούτε ο Γκιόλβας, ούτε ο Λιάκος, ούτε ο ντιζελοκινητήρας του Νίκου, ούτε το κρύο αστείο/βίντεο με την γάτα έχουν σχέση με το θέμα “ενέργεια από το κενό”.






Ναι μαγνητικό πεδίο υπάρχει στους μαγνήτες. Για να γίνει το πεδίο εναλλασόμενο και να το συλλέγω ως ρεύμα από τα πηνία (αρχή λειτουργίας δυναμό) πρέπει να υπάρχει περιστροφή η οποία γίνεται μέσω του επαγωγικού κινητήρα bedini.
Δεν έγραψα πως είναι ZPE.

" Όση ενέργεια του δίνεις τόση θα πάρεις σαν κίνηση στο μοτέρ, μείον κάτι λίγα σε θερμότητα λόγω φαινομένου joule σε καλώδια, μηχανικές τριβές κτλ"

Σε αυτό δεν συμφωνώ διότι δεν υπολογίζεις την ενέργεια του εναλλασόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου που δημιουργεί ο ρότορας με τους μαγνήτες.
Όταν καταφέρω να περιστρέψω τους μαγνητικούς ρότορες με μεγάλη ταχύτητα τότε το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι διαφορετικό.

Η ελκτική (και σπανίως απωθητική) δύναμη είναι άχρηστη για να παράγεις έργο.

Ούτε με αυτό συμφωνώ. Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε μαγνητισμό. Όμως η απώθηση ιόντων (ion wind) είναι τεχνολογία που εφαρμόζεται ως προωθητικό μέσο σε δορυφόρους και αργότερα σε διαστημόπλοια.

Το πείραμα hutchison είναι απλή απάτη.

Ξεκίνησες να προσβάλεις την μνήμη του Γκιόλβα και τώρα λες τον Χάτσισον απατεώνα;
Θα πρέπει να εξηγήσεις γιατί αυτός ο επιστήμονας που έχει διεθνή αναγνώριση και έργο να επιδείξει είναι απατεώνας.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και αποχωρώ σιγά σιγά

----------


## spyropap

> σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και αποχωρώ σιγά σιγά



Ίσως θέλεις να μας πεις γιατί οι αμερικάνοι κατοχύρωσαν αυτή την εφεύρεση

Στις 31 Δεκ 1996 το Γραφείο Ευρεσιτεχνιών των ΗΠΑ κατοχύρωσε την πρώτη στην ιστορία της φυσικής πατέντα, που αφορούσε συσκευή που εκμεταλλευόταν την Ενέργεια Μηδενικού Σημείου (ZPE). Η ευρεσιτεχνία αυτή ανήκε στον δρ Frank Mead..

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Αφού είσαι ανίδεος από φυσική, τί πας να κάνεις κουβέντα με φυσικό για πράματα που δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## spyropap

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως είσαι *συκοφάντης*.
Τον χαρακτηρισμό ανίδεος στον επιστρέφω γιατί σε εσένα ταιρίαζει.

Δεν είσαι ικανός να κάνεις συζήτηση μαζί μου και αυτό φαίνεται στα μηνύματα σου.

Τέλος και τελεία δεν ξανασυζητώ μαζί σου, κακώς ασχολήθηκα με έναν συκοφάντη.

----------

genti (09-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Ναι μαγνητικό πεδίο υπάρχει στους μαγνήτες. Για να γίνει το πεδίο εναλλασόμενο και να το συλλέγω ως ρεύμα από τα πηνία (αρχή λειτουργίας δυναμό) πρέπει να υπάρχει περιστροφή η οποία γίνεται μέσω του επαγωγικού κινητήρα bedini.
> Δεν έγραψα πως είναι ZPE.



άρα κουνάς ένα μοτέρ με ρεύμα με το οποίο μοτέρ κουνάς μια γεννήτρια. Οπότε τί κατάφερες;





> Σε αυτό δεν συμφωνώ διότι δεν υπολογίζεις την ενέργεια του εναλλασόμενου μαγνητικού πεδίου που δημιουργεί ο ρότορας με τους μαγνήτες.
> Όταν καταφέρω να περιστρέψω τους μαγνητικούς ρότορες με μεγάλη ταχύτητα τότε το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι διαφορετικό.



Ξέρεις, φυσικά, ότι οι μαγνητικές δυνάμεις, δεν παράγουν έργο. Δεύτερον, τονίζω ότι για να περιστρέψεις το πράμα αυτό, τρως ενέργεια. 





> Ούτε με αυτό συμφωνώ. Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε μαγνητισμό. Όμως η απώθηση ιόντων (ion wind) είναι τεχνολογία που εφαρμόζεται ως προωθητικό μέσο σε δορυφόρους και αργότερα σε διαστημόπλοια.



προφανώς δεν αναφέρομαι σε τίποτα. Μιλάω για το casimir effect. Η δύναμη που εμφανίζεται, ελκτική και σπανίως απωθητική, δεν είναι χρήσιμη. Για να είναι χρήσιμη πρέπει να παράγει έργο. Οι κινητήρες ιόντων είναι τελείως άσχετο θέμα, πρόκειται για απλή εφαρμογή του κανόνα δράσης αντίδρασης σε επιταχυνόμενα ιόντα. Δεν έχει καμία μα καμία σχέση με το φαινόμενο casimir.





> Ξεκίνησες να προσβάλεις την μνήμη του Γκιόλβα και τώρα λες τον Χάτσισον απατεώνα;
> Θα πρέπει να εξηγήσεις γιατί αυτός ο επιστήμονας που έχει διεθνή αναγνώριση και έργο να επιδείξει είναι απατεώνας.



Ο γκιόλβας είναι απάτη. Στη συνέντευξή του ρέταρε, έλεγε τη μία αρλούμπα πίσω από την άλλη, οι ισχυρισμοί του είναι ασυνεπείς με την ιστορία, βρισκόταν σε πολλά σημεία ταυτόχρονα, έλεγε πράματα που δεν συμφωνούσαν ούτε καν με τα δικά του λεγόμενα (τη μία ότι ο einstein είναι κόπανος και την άλλη ότι ήταν φιλαράκια). Όποιος έχει καταλάβει φυσική λυκείου οι ισχυρισμοί του γκιόλβα φαίνονται σαχλά ανέκδοτα.

όσο για τον hutchinson... ούτε υπάρχει πουθενά αυτός ο διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένος επιστήμονας. υπάρχει ένας Hutchinson μηχανικός, αλλά καμία σχέση για zpe και τέτοια. Αμα μου βρεις peer reviewed journal... το μόνο που έχω βρει σχετικά με αυτόν τον "επιστήμονα" είναι αυτό: http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/John_Hutchison

Θες να μεταφράσω;

Δεν είναι συκοφαντία, όταν ένας πτυχιούχος φυσικός σου λέει ότι είσαι ανίδεος από φυσική, όταν _είσαι_ ανίδεος από φυσική. Λίγη αυτογνωσία δεν βλάπτει...

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Έχω την καλή διάθεση να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις αλλά δεν έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις για την συσκευή Bedini.
> *Καταρχήν δεν συζητάω πως το* *SSG αποδίδει αιθερική ενέργεια*.
>  Εάν μας λες για ενέργειες που δεν μπορούν να μετρηθούν θα με βρεις αντίθετο.
> Αυτές είναι ωραίες ιστορίες, αρέσουν και σε εμένα, αλλά δεν τις τρώνε οι ηλεκτρονικοί.
> 
> *Ευχάριστο νέο. Καταρχήν το SSG δεν "αποδίδει*" *αιθερική ενέργεια και συμφωνώ στην χρήση περιορισμένου όρου (αποδίδω)*.* Την απόδοση του Ενεργοποιητή είναι εφικτόν να την δείς/μετρήσεις στις μπαταρίες που φορτίζουν και υπό φορτίο μετά την φόρτιση τους.**Στην έξοδο* *του χωρίς να έχεις συνδέσει φορτίο (μπαταρίες), δεν είναι εφικτή η μέτρηση/απόδοση* *με τα τωρινά συμβατικά όργανα μέτρησης που έχουμε και είναι χάσιμο χρόνου να προσπαθείς να κάνεις μέτρηση.Το έχω δοκιμάσει εξαρχής στην πρώτη κατασκευή.*
> 
> Έπειτα η εφαρμογή του Βedini είναι διαφορετική από την δική μου.
> Εγώ παρουσίασα κατασκευή “επαγωγικός κινητήρας τύπου bedini” και όχι φορτιστή μπαταριών με τίτλο ενεργοποιητής.
> ...



Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ που ξεκαθάρισες ότι δεν έχεις κατασκευάσει Eνεργοποιητή SSG ακόμα, ώστε να μπορούμε να ανακυκλώσουμε τις εμπειρίες μας για τα αποτελέσματα του.

----------


## spyropap

Προς Στέλιο
Όπως εσύ δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για τους δικούς μου επαγωγικούς κινητήρες έτσι κι εγώ δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα για την δική σου κατασκευή ενεργοποιητή SSG.

Πως θα μπορούσα άλλωστε να βγάλω συμπέρασμα αφού εσύ επιμένεις πως η έξοδος του ενεργοποιητή SSG δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί. Αυτό είναι που με κάνει δύσπιστο.

*Κανείς ηλεκτρονικός από εδώ ή από αλλού δεν θα πιστέψει πως η έξοδος μιας ηλεκτρικής/ηλεκτρονικής συσκευής δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί.*

Είναι ο ενεργοποιητής SSG ένας φορτιστής μπαταριών;  Το + που πάει στην μπαταρία προς φόρτιση δεν φέρει την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια του ενεργοποιητή;
Γιατί λοιπόν ισχυρίζεσαι και επιμένεις πως δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί με τα συμβατικά όργανα;
Μήπως δεν είσαι ικανός να μετρήσεις με τα όργανα που διαθέτεις;

Αφού επιμένεις πως δεν μετριέται η απόδοση του SSG κι εγώ λέω πως είναι ένας μεγάλου μεγέθους φορτιστής μπαταρίας που εναλλάσει το μαγνητικό πεδίο των περιστρεφόμενων μαγνητών σε ηλεκτρισμό.

Ο βαθμός απόδοσης μιας συσκευής μετριέται σε σχέση με την ενέργεια που καταναλώνει και την ενέργεια που αποδίδει επάνω σε φορτίο.

Σε αντίθεση με την SSG ο δικός μου επαγωγικός κινητήρας είναι εναλλάκτης με βαθμό απόδοσης που μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα σύγχρονα ινβερτερ.
Οι μετρήσεις που έκανα με τα όργανα που φαίνονται στις φωτο δείχνουν τα στοιχεία που αφορούν V/A και έτσι βγαίνει ο βαθμός απόδοσης.

*Λοιπόν δεν αμφισβητώ το αποτέλεσμα του ενεργοποιητή* *SSG που είναι να φορτίζει μπαταρίες αλλά το ότι δεν μετριέται η έξοδος της* *SSG, όπως γράφεις.*

Και η δική μου συσκευή μπορεί να φορτίζει μπαταρίες, να ανάβει λάμπες/ωμικά φορτία και η έξοδος της μετριέται άνετα με απλά πολύμετρα.

Δεν είναι κακό να έχουμε διαφορετικές απόψεις για κάποια θέματα.

Αυτά που δεν μου αρέσουν είναι ισχυρισμοί του τύπου “δεν είναι εφικτή η μέτρηση/απόδοση με τα τωρινά συμβατικά όργανα μέτρησης που έχουμε και είναι χάσιμο χρόνου να προσπαθείς να κάνεις μέτρηση.”

Αυτό είναι δικαιολογία που φανερώνει ανικανότητα μέτρησης και οδηγεί σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

++
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το θέμα «ενέργεια από το κενό» καλά θα κάνει να δει και να διαβάσει τα λινκ που πρότεινα στο μην #237

----------


## Hatzitesla

O Hutchison και ο Γκιόλβας είναι αυτοί που προσβάλουν την μνήμη του Τέσλα...
Ο θεωρητικός φυσικός καλά τα λέει από την δική του σκοπιά.(library geek)
Και ο Σπύρος έχει θέληση για πειραματισμό και έρευνα.(lab geek)
Ιτ'ς ολ εμπάουτ περσπεκτιβ.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν είναι συκοφαντία, όταν ένας πτυχιούχος φυσικός σου λέει ότι είσαι ανίδεος από φυσική, όταν _είσαι_ ανίδεος από φυσική. Λίγη αυτογνωσία δεν βλάπτει...




Γιώργο τζάμπα χάνεις τα λόγια σου. Ηδη σε είπανε συκοφάντη. Σε λίγο θα σε πουνε σκοταδιστή, "κλειστό μυαλό" και άλλα τέτοια υπέροχα... Προσπάθησα και εγώ φίλε μου να τους εξηγήσω με απλά λόγια, παραδείγματα ακόμα και με απλά μαθηματικά οτι αυτά που προσπαθούν να κάνουν απλά δέν γίνονται και στο τέλος με είπαν σκοταδιστή !!!

 Σε άλλο νήμα του φόρουμ, περί ΗΗΟ, οπου κάποιος απατεώνας πούλαγε συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης για αυτοκίνητο που "έκανε οικονομία καυσίμου 50%" αναγκάστηκα να του ζητήσω να βάλει στοίχημα 10 χιλ. ευρώ ότι η συσκευή είναι απάτη, γιατί δεν καταλάβαιναν με απλά μαθηματικά ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να παράγεις περισσότερη ενέργεια από όση καταναλώνεις για την ηλεκτρόλυση.

Μην ασχολείσαι λοιπόν...  Ορισμένα άτομα έχουν ανακαλύψει δική τους φυσική και δεν δέχονται συμβουλές....

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

TURBOPHYSICS!

----------

spyropap (13-06-12)

----------


## genti

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Ευχαριστώ για θετικά σχόλια και είναι προτιμότερο να μην βιαζόμαστε να ενθουσιαστούμε διότι ακόμη δεν έχουμε κάνει τίποτα! Κυριολεκτικώς τίποτα ακόμη.Πρίν συνεχίσω σε ενημερώσεις θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα για μην υπάρχουν/δημιουργηθούν παρανοήσεις στην πορεία!
> 
> Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με *συμβατικό ρεύμα τάσης και έντασης σε ότι αφορά την έξοδο του Ενεργοποιητή SSG!* Ναι μεν θα μου πείς αν βάλω τα probe του πολύμετρου στην έξοδο θα δω τάση 350v AC, γυρνώντας σε DC θα δω τάση 750v, μοιάζει με έξοδο pwm και και και...*Είναι άστοχο χάσιμο χρόνου και σπατάλη ενέργειας να προσπαθείς να μετρήσεις την έξοδο του Ενεργοποιητή με συμβατικά όργανα μέτρησης που έχουμε. Ας επικεντρωθούμε σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το γίνεται στις μπαταρίες κατα την φόρτιση τους. Ολοκληρώνοντας το πρώτο αυτό βήμα, θα πάμε παραπέρα.*
>     2. Δεν έχουμε καμιά παραγωγή ρεύματος (generation), *δεν είναι γεννήτρια ρεύματος μαγνητικού πεδίου!* Οσοι διαφωνούν μπορούν να μελέτησουν το κύκλωμα, να το θέσουν σε εφαρμογή και να δούν τα αποτελέσματα. Μελετήστε και ερευνήστε με ανοιχτή καρδιά και όχι με τον νού, ο νούς - διάνοια περιπλέκει τις καταστάσεις που βιώνουμε.
> 
>     3. Σε αυτό το σύστημα πρέπει να του δώσεις ενα μικρό ποσό τροφοδοσίας για να εργαστεί ο Ενεργοποιητής. Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για ελεύθερη ενέργεια, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33880
> ...



Για σου Στέλιο.Μπήκα στην ιστοσελιδηα σας και ida ότι η προσπάθεια σας για να σώσετε την ελλάδα από το χάος είναι πολύ μεγάλη.Ένα μπράβο σε όλη την ομάδα σας.Τώρα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω σκετικα με το μηχάνημα,όταν μπορέσεις συνέχισε να μας πεις μεκρι που έφτασες.Αν θέλεις βεβαια.P5160115.jpg

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (23-06-12)

----------


## μποζονιο

μπραβο στελιο καλη δουλεια.. νεοι ειμαστε ακομα θα μαθουμε.. ;P

http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/mit_researchers_produce_micro-light_that_outputs_more_energy_than_it_takes_in_22  644.asp

----------


## Acinonyx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

περιμένω να δω:

ρεύμα _και_ τάση εισόδου, _ταυτόχρονα_ με ρεύμα _και_ τάση εξόδου.

θέλω να δω ισχύ εξόδου μεγαλύτερη της ισχύος εισόδου. _σταθερά_. 

τότε, συζητάμε. μέχρι τότε, έχετε συνδέσει έναν κινητήρα σε μια γεννήτρια. μια άλλη περιγραφή είναι "περίεργος μετασχηματιστής"

πάντως _ενέργεια από το μηδέν_ δεν είναι. Και ούτε πρόκειται.

----------


## μποζονιο

ενεργεια απο το μηδεν ?? δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο υπαρχει ενεργεια που δε τη πληρωνεις ο καλος ο θεουλης μας εδωσε αρκετη ενεργεια για να μπορουμε να ζησουμε..

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> μπραβο στελιο καλη δουλεια.. νεοι ειμαστε ακομα θα μαθουμε.. ;P
> 
> http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/mit_researchers_produce_micro-light_that_outputs_more_energy_than_it_takes_in_22  644.asp



τραβάει ζέστη από το περιβάλλον, το γράφει.

----------


## μποζονιο

διαβασε το ποστ μου

ενεργεια απο το μηδεν ?? δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο υπαρχει ενεργεια που δε τη πληρωνεις ο καλος ο θεουλης μας εδωσε αρκετη ενεργεια για να μπορουμε να ζησουμε..

----------


## Acinonyx

> μπραβο στελιο καλη δουλεια.. νεοι ειμαστε ακομα θα μαθουμε.. ;Phttp://www.core77.com/blog/technolog...s_in_22644.asp



  Να διαβάζουμε και λίγο τι λέει.. Δουλεύει σαν peltier που μετατρέπει σε φως αντί για ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Δηλαδή πρέπει το LED να είναι ψυχρότερο από το περιβάλλον. Για να το ψύξεις όμως, θέλεις πάλι ενέργεια (ωχ, έπεσα στην παγίδα; Τώρα δε τελειώνουμε ποτέ).

----------


## μποζονιο

δηλαδη αν το βαλεις στην αρκτικη ας πουμε θα πρεπει να το ψυχεις ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> δηλαδη αν το βαλεις στην αρκτικη ας πουμε θα πρεπει να το ψυχεις?



  Βάλτο και στην Ανταρκτική. Θα πρέπει να είναι πιο κρύο από τη θερμοκρασία που έχει εκεί.  Δεν έχεις δει ποτέ peltier να λειτουργεί;

----------


## μποζονιο

ναι δικιο εχεις bye byε  :Tongue2:  

οσοι θελετε pm απο δω και περα ..

----------

Acinonyx (10-07-12)

----------


## button

> μπραβο στελιο καλη δουλεια.. νεοι ειμαστε ακομα θα μαθουμε.. ;P
> 
> http://www.core77.com/blog/technology/mit_researchers_produce_micro-light_that_outputs_more_energy_than_it_takes_in_22  644.asp



picowatt εε..!!  

Μποζονιο καλύτερο username δεν μπορούσες να βρεις

----------


## μποζονιο

γιατι δε σ'αρεσει ? :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

είσαι και συνονόματος, έχεις και nickname που χρησιμοποιούσα στο παρελθόν...

----------


## button

> γιατι δε σ'αρεσει ?



Είναι περίεργο ...

----------

